# Freedom City Campaign [M&M2] - OOC Discussion



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

*Welcome Heroes!*

This is the recruitment/ooc thread for the forthcoming Freedom City campaign.  This game will use the Mutants & Masterminds Second Edition rules (aka M&M2).  The following supplemental books are in play: Freedom City (2nd Ed), Masterminds Manual, and Ultimate Power.

What I'm looking for is a short-term game that may lead into a longer-term game.  It will be set in Freedom City (though a few changes may be necessary for story reasons, will be noted when applicable).  Your characters will be newer heroes with a bit of experience, and you have all worked together before.  You can decide whether you have an official team name, a base, and so forth.

*Character Creation*
Characters will be Power Level 10, built using 150 Power Points.  You can use any powers from M&M2 with the exception of the _forbidden powers_, see below for the list.

The following limitations are in effect for the expenditure of Power Points:

* No more than 20pp spent on one power.
* No more than 10pp can be obtained from Drawbacks.

Both the Attack/Save DC and Defense/Toughness trade-off options are available.

*Forbidden Powers*
I don't really care for time-altering powers, so the following are forbidden: Time Control and Time Stop.  I also would like for your characters to be heroic, so consider the following powers to be _strongly discouraged_: Death Touch, Disease, Pain, and Possession.  I also consider the Nemesis power to be too much trouble to administer, so that's out too.

*Character Concept*
Your characters are heroes.  As such, you should come up with heroic character concepts.  No anti-heroes or loners, please.  Remember, some 'independent' heroes such as Batman and Wolverine were able to work in groups because they had personal relationships with other members of the group.

*NEW!!! --* Rogues' Gallery Thread
*NEW!!! --* IC Thread


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

*Some General Notes about Freedom City:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> People with super-powers have existed throughout Earth’s history, but have become more prominent and numerous since the late 1930s.  Freedom City in particular is an epicenter for superhumans, but they are found in other cities and places around the world.
> 
> Nearly every sort of super-power or gimmick found in the comic books can and does exist in the world of Freedom City. There is magic, superscience, and aliens, lost worlds, gods, megalomaniacal supervillains, and more. Despite this, the world on the surface is still very much like our own and most of the history and society from our world also exists there.
> 
> ...




*Areas of Freedom City:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> Freedom City is situated along the coast at the confluence of the *Wading* and *South Rivers* where they flow into *Great Bay*, which makes its way through the *Centery Narrows* out into the ocean. The *Interstate* passes close by the city along the coast, providing easy access to all points of the city by land.
> 
> The heart of the city—*Downtown*—lies between the rivers while the entire metropolitan area spans both sides of the rivers. *Southside* can be found on the far bank of the *South River*. Northward is *Hanover*, a largely college and technical community, home to a number of small businesses. To the west are a collection of suburbs and national forest with unspoiled natural terrain and opportunities for camping, hiking, and other outdoor activities. The downtown peninsula’s elevation rises gradually toward *Lantern Hill*, while the land south of the *South River* rises toward low hills in *Bayview* and the areas south of the *Jordan Airport*. Parts of the seaside around the *Centery Narrows* and *Great Bay* rise a short distance above the water with some seaside cliffs in spots. Along the east are several coastal communities, exclusive estates, and manor houses, some of which date back centuries.




*Life in Freedom City:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> In Freedom City, you can see heroes flying through the sky, zombies and giant dinosaurs emerging from the ocean, trees uprooting and rampaging in the streets, and even buildings coming to life. Still, it’s also a city where millions of people live, work, and play every day.
> 
> Like most big cities, Freedom City has a schism between rich and poor, but people don’t always let themselves notice it. In the new high-rise apartments and sprawling manors, the wealthy have lives of leisure, interrupted by the occasional plot to rob or blackmail them. Others aren’t so lucky and struggle with poor living conditions, or work in a constantly changing world that seems to have left them behind. Some don’t even have that and face life out on the streets with nowhere to turn. Like the worlds of normal people and superhumans, those of the rich and poor rarely mix.
> 
> Despite the occasional unnatural storm or super-powered battle among the skyscrapers downtown, most people in Freedom go about their daily lives. They go to work, complain about traffic and construction, go out for lunch or dinner, and go home to their families at night. Evenings and weekends, they find time to get out and enjoy some of the unique things the city has to offer. This is the majority of the citizenry—middle class and comfortable, except when demons rampage down the streets or aliens invade. Life in Freedom City is many things, regardless of income and living conditions, but it’s certainly never dull.




*City Government:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> Freedom City has always had an active government. Unfortunately, the government hasn’t always lived up to the city’s name. There have been times in the not too distant past when political corruption ran rampant in Freedom City. The administration has been working to change that and it has succeeded, slowly but surely. For the first time in decades, most people in Freedom City respect their elected officials and trust them to do right.
> 
> The city government has had many different relationships with Freedom’s superheroes. At times, the city has supported them in every way. During other administrations, Freedom City has discouraged or even outlawed superheroes. Although the current city government is on friendly terms with Freedom’s super-powered protectors, experienced heroes know that relationship can change almost overnight, and they are cautious about trusting any politician too much. The same can be said for the politicians, who walk a narrow line between cooperation and caution.




*Heroes of Freedom City:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> The Freedom League is Freedom City and the world’s premier superhero team and has been for decades. The current team is technically the third incarnation of the Freedom League, and the largest by far of any of the previous teams.




*Current Roster*:
*Bowman*: Archer with multiple gadget arrows
*Captain Thunder*: Brick with electrical powers, flight
*Daedalus*: Armored suit, inventor
*Dr. Metropolis*: Spirit of the city, earth powers
*Johnny Rocket*: Speed powers
*Lady Liberty*: Brick, light powers, flight
*Pseudo*: Shapeshifter
*The Raven*: Gadgets, skill-based
*Siren*: Swimming, water control
*Star Knight*: Armored suit



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> The world-famous Atom Family is made up of adventurers and explorers who investigate strange phenomena and fight threats to the safety of Freedom City and the world. The team currently consists of the four grandchildren of Dr. Alexander Atom, their friend and legal guardian Jack Wolf, and their grandfather’s intellect, maintained within the computers of their headquarters, the Nucleus, atop the Goodman Building in Freedom City.




*Current Roster*:
*Dr. Atom*: Spirit of the team's grandfather trapped within a computer system
*Jack Wolf*: Skill-based action/adventurer
*Maximus Atom*: Shrinking, insubstantial
*Tesla Atom*: Radiation powers, flight, force field
*Victoria Atom*: Growth, elongation
*Chase Atom*: Telepathy, illusion, mental blast



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> When Duncan Summers purchased the failing Claremont Academy in the Bayview area of Freedom City, he had no intention of creating another hero team. The Academy had once been a prestigious private school, but fell on hard times and closed after sustaining damage during the Terminus Invasion. Summers had a somewhat different idea in mind for the school—taking what he’d learned in his superhero career and passing it on to a new generation. There were more young superhumans in the world than before, and they needed someone to teach them how to control their powers and use them constructively. They also needed someone looking out for them to keep them out of the clutches of villains like the Mastermind, Dr. Sin, or SHADOW. Duncan reluctantly trained his daughter Callie to become the second Raven, and was surprised how much he enjoyed teaching.




*Current Roster*:
*Duncan Summers*: Gadgets, headmaster (retired from the superhero life)
*Bolt*: Blast and stun
*Megastar*: Brick, blast powers
*Nereid*: Swimming and water powers
*Seven*: Magic
*Sonic*: Sound based powers



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> Most of the heroes in the World of Freedom tend to come together to form teams and work with other heroes for the greater good. This is particularly true since the expansion of the Freedom League. A great many formerly solo heroes are now affiliated (at least loosely) with the League. However, there are still some members of the superhero set who prefer to operate on their own.
> 
> These heroes are loners for various reasons: because they deal with forces and threats beyond the comprehension of most people or simply because their very nature tends to isolate them, even in a world of gods, aliens, and super- powered mutants. Still, few, if any, can doubt their intentions or their dedication to the greater good.




*Most Popular Solo Heroes*:
*Dr. Tomorrow, Guardian of Time*: Gadgets
*Eldritch*: Magic
*Foreshadow*: Precognition, skill-based
*Lantern Jack*: Ghost, mental and magic powers

*Villains of Freedom City:*



			
				Freedom City said:
			
		

> Freedom City is fortunate indeed to have its heroes, since the city is also the focus on some of the most dangerous supervillains ever known. They range in power from thugs and criminal masterminds thriving off human suffering to godlike entities from the depths of space and worlds beyond this dimension. Their motives span the spectrum from simple greed to a mad desire to destroy all of creation, or more likely to bring it under their crushing heel. Your heroes may be the only things standing between these villains and the achievement of their goals.




*Most Notorious Organizations*:
*Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign*: Worshippers of an ancient god
*The Crime League*: Collection of various solo villains, including: Blackstar (Darkness Control), Devil Ray (Brick, Aquatic Powers), Dr. Simian (Group Leader; Devices), Dr. Stratos (Weather Control), Hiroshima Shadow (Radiation Control), The Maestro (Sonic Control, Illusions), Medea (Magic), Orion the Hunter (Gadgets), Wildcard (Luck Control).
*Factor Four*: Elemental villains, including: Professor Fathom (Water Powers), Granite (Stone Form), Pyre (Fire Powers), Sylph (Gaseous Form, Suffocate).
*The Foundry*: High tech development firm that supplies villains from time to time.
*The Labyrinth*: Secretive globalcorp involved in criminal activities.
*Larceny, Inc*: Quartet of supervillains: Getaway (Super-Speed), Grab (Elongation), Smash (Brick), Trap Door (Teleport).
*The Power Corps*: Minions dressed in armored suits, serving Mastermind.
*Psions*: Evil mentalists, including: Professor Psion (Telepathy, Mind Control), Empath (Mind Control, High Cha), Ember (Fire Powers), Jump (Teleport), Aura (Telepathy, Illusions), Argent (Telekinesis).
*SHADOW*: Neo-Nazi organization, ruled by the villain Overshadow.
*The Tyranny Syndicate*: Composed of the Freedom League's opposites from the Anti-Earth.  They are Black Bowman, Captain Thunderbolt, Daedalus, Johnny Speed, Lady Anarchy, Madame Sin, Mr. Metropolis, and Red Siren.

*Most Notorious Solo Villains*:
*Argo the Android*: Created to destroy the Freedom League, very powerful.
*Baron Samedi*: Magic and mind control powers.
*Captain Kraken*: Devices, blast, strike.
*The Collective*: Elongation, Absorption, many other transformation abilities.
*Conundrum*: Skill-based.
*The Cosmic Mind*: Mental powers.
*The Crimson Kitana*: Device/magic based.
*The Curator*: Alien supercomputer.
*Doc Otaku*: Gadgets, minions.
*Dr. Sin*: Minions.
*Fear Master*: Emotion control, other mental powers.
*Freebooter*: Geek transforms into mighty pirate.
*Gamma the Atom-Smasher*: Brick, minor radiation powers.
*The Green Man*: Plant control.
*Hades*: Fire powers, teleport.
*The Hellqueen*: Fire powers, illusion, teleport.
*Jack-a-Knives*: Ghost with massive strike power.
*Lady Lunar*: Alien with telepathy and mind control.
*Lady Tarot*: Luck control.
*Magpie*: Skill-based, teleport.
*Malador the Mystic*: Magic.
*Mastermind*: Telepathy, telekinesis, leader of the Power Corps.
*Megalodon*: Brick, animal control.
*The Meta-Grue*: Growth, shapeshift.
*Mr. Infamy*: Power broker, unknown powers (seemingly unlimited).
*Mr. Mist*: Gaseous form, suffocate.
*Nacht-Krieger*: Shadowform, strike.
*Omega*: Cosmic control, brick, super powerful!
*Quirk*: Massively powerful ultra-being from another universe.
*Rant & Rave*: Twins with disintegrate and other abilities.
*The Silencer*: Gadget, sound control.
*Silver Scream*: Ghost, mental powers.
*Star-Khan*: Battlesuit.
*Superior*: Brick, cosmic control.
*Terra-King*: Minions, blast.
*Toy Boy*: Gadgets/minions.
*Una, Queen of the Netherworld*: Magic, illusion, water powers, many others.
*Warden*: Skill-based, gadgets.
*White Knight*: Brick, fire control.


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

*Character Roster*


** Mnemonic [hero4hire]: Mimicry
* The Entrapper [graf]: Bodysuit
* Glory [ByteRynn]: Deity with fire powers and healing ** On hiatus, vanished, something **
* Bastion [Tonguez]: Manipulator of kinetic energy
* Nanite [hafrogman]: Regen, Shapechanging
* Century Girl [Shalimar]: Super Str, Flight, Impervious*


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

Listed here are four M&M2 characters, PL 10, built with 150pp and using the guidelines above.  These can be used for reference while you are building your character, OR you can select one of these as your character for the game.

*******
*BASTION* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Manipulator of kinetic energy.

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 11
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 16
*Constitution [CON]*: 15
*Intelligence [INT]*: 25
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 12
*Charisma [CHA]*: 12
*PP Spent*: 31

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: (Base 4 + Con 2) +6
*Reflex [REF]*: (Base 3 + Dex 3) +6
*Willpower [WILL]*: (Base 3 + Wis 1) +4
*Toughness [TGH]*: (Base 2 + Con 2) +4
_Note: Bastion uses the Defense/Toughness trade-off [+6/+14]._
*PP Spent*: 14

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [4] +7, Computers [8] +15, Concentration [8] +9, Disable Device [8] +15, Investigate [8] +15, Knowledge (physical sciences) [12] +19, Knowledge (technology) [8] +15, Notice [4] +5, Search [4] +11.  Total Ranks 64.
*PP Spent*: 16

*FEATS*
Attack Focus (Ranged) 1, Attack Specialization 1 (Force Blast), Eidetic Memory, Improved Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Power Attack, Ranged Pin
*PP Spent*: 8

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: +5
*Damage [DMG]*: +8 (force blast)
*Defense [DEF]*: +6
*Initiative [INIT]*: +11
*PP Spent*: 22

*POWERS*
FORCE FIELD 10 [Extras: Affects Others (+1) - 4 Ranks Only, Ranged (+1) - 4 Ranks Only; Power Feats: Progression 1 (Affects Others), Progression 1 (Ranged): 20pp
KINETIC CONTROL 10 [Array/Damage (Ranged); Power Feats: Alt Powers - Deflect, Flight, Move Object, Nullify Movement, Slow]: 25pp
MIND SHIELD 7: 7pp
REFLECTION FIELD 1 [Flaw - Limited (Physical or Kinetic Energy Attacks Only) (-1)]: 7pp
*PP Spent*: 59

*COMPLICATIONS*
None

*******

*LADY HEX* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Spellcaster focusing on enchantments.

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 10
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 15
*Constitution [CON]*: 10
*Intelligence [INT]*: 18
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 20
*Charisma [CHA]*: 28
*PP Spent*: 41

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: (Base 3 + Con 0) +3
*Reflex [REF]*: (Base 3 + Dex 2) +5
*Willpower [WILL]*: (Base 5 + Wis 5) +10
*Toughness [TGH]*: (Base 3 + Con 0) +3
*PP Spent*: 14

*SKILLS*
Bluff [6] +15, Concentration [10] +15, Craft (chemical) [6] +10, Diplomacy [6] +15, Gather Information [6] +15, Intimidate [8] +17, Knowledge (arcane lore) [12] +16, Language [10], Notice [4] +9, Profession (linguist) [8] +13, Sense Motive [8] +13.  Total Ranks 80.
*PP Spent*: 20

*FEATS*
Artificer, Attack Focus (ranged) 2, Attack Specialization - Eldritch Blast 2, Attractive, Fascinate (uses Intimidate), Fearsome Presence 4, Improved Initiative 2, Ritualist
*PP Spent*: 14

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: +4
*Damage [DMG]*: +8 (eldritch blast)
*Defense [DEF]*: +8
*Initiative [INIT]*: +10
*PP Spent*: 24

*POWERS*
FORCE FIELD 7: 7pp
MAGIC 10 [Array/Emotion Control (love); Power Feats: Alt Power - Dazzle (visual), Alt Power - Eldritch Blast, Alt Power - Hypnosis, Alt Power - Illusion (Selective Attack, Phantasm)]: 24pp
SENSORY LINK 5 [Power Feat: Subtle; Flaw: Limited (males only) (-1)]: 6pp
*PP Spent*: 33

*COMPLICATIONS*
None

*******

*LANE ZERO* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Turns into a motorcycle and a weird human/motorcycle hybrid.

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 14
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 16
*Constitution [CON]*: 13
*Intelligence [INT]*: 18
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 13
*Charisma [CHA]*: 16
*PP Spent*: 30
_Note: these ability scores are for the human form only._

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: (Base 5 + Con 1) +6
*Reflex [REF]*: (Base 8 + Dex 3) +11
*Willpower [WILL]*: (Base 2 + Wis 1) +3
*Toughness [TGH]*: (Base 5 + Con 1) +3 
*PP Spent*: 20

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [8] +11, Climb [8] +10, Craft (mechanical) [8] +12, Drive [12] +15, Knowledge (technology) [8] +12, Pilot [12] +15, Profession (motorcycle racer) [8] +9, Ride [8] +11.  Total Ranks 72.
*PP Spent*: 18

*FEATS*
Evasion 2, Fearless, Improved Initiative 2, Inventor, Move-By Action, Second Chance
*PP Spent*: 8

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: +8
*Damage [DMG]*: +10 (base unarmed dmg in hybrid form)
*Defense [DEF]*: +6
*Initiative [INIT]*: +11
*PP Spent*: 28

*POWERS*
ALTERNATE FORM 9 [Ability Scores: Str +6, Dex +8, Con +3; Saves: Toughness +3; Powers: Super-Speed 5 (Strike Array); Power Feats: Alternate Power (Alt Form - Motorcycle)]: 46pp
_Note 1: I am allowing more than 20pp on the Alternate Form power because it is a container.  His actual per power cost is 20pp or less._
_Note 2: His Alternate Form feat that allows him to turn into a motorcycle uses the standard motorcycle stats from the M&M2 rules._
*PP Spent*: 46

*COMPLICATIONS*
None

*******

*SERAPH* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Angel who cannot return to heaven until his quest has been completed.

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 20
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 18
*Constitution [CON]*: 20
*Intelligence [INT]*: 15
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 20
*Charisma [CHA]*: 20
*PP Spent*: 53

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: --
*Reflex [REF]*: (Base 5 + Dex 4) +9
*Willpower [WILL]*: (Base 5 + Wis 5) +10
*Toughness [TGH]*: (Base 5 + Con 5) +10
*PP Spent*: 15

*SKILLS*
Knowledge (religion) [13] +15, Medicine [8] +13, Sense Motive [15] +20.  Total Ranks 36.
*PP Spent*: 9

*FEATS*
Attractive, Fearsome Presence, Inspire, Leadership
*PP Spent*: 4

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: +6
*Damage [DMG]*: XX
*Defense [DEF]*: +6
*Initiative [INIT]*: +4
*PP Spent*: 24

*POWERS*
FLIGHT 5 [Flaw: Limited (Requires Wings) (-1)]: 5pp
HEALING 5 [Flaw: Empathic (-1)]: 5pp
IMMORTALITY 1: 5pp
IMMUNITY 30 [All Fortitude effects]: 30pp
_Note: I am allowing Immunity to exceed 20pp because of the character concept._
*PP Spent*: 45

*COMPLICATIONS*
Enemy - Dark Seraph

*******


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

M&M2 BASIC CHARACTER FORMAT
Please use this format or something like it to submit your character. 

*NAME* - PL XX, XXXpp
*Concept*: Text

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: XX
*Dexterity [DEX]*: XX
*Constitution [CON]*: XX
*Intelligence [INT]*: XX
*Wisdom [WIS]*: XX
*Charisma [CHA]*: XX
*PP Spent*: XX

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: XX
*Reflex [REF]*: XX
*Willpower [WILL]*: XX
*Toughness [TGH]*: XX
*PP Spent*: XX

*SKILLS*
Entry
*PP Spent*: XX

*FEATS*
Entry
*PP Spent*: XX

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: XX
*Damage [DMG]*: XX
*Defense [DEF]*: XX
*Initiative [INIT]*: XX
*PP Spent*: XX

*POWERS*
Entry
*PP Spent*: XX

*COMPLICATIONS*
Entry

*CHARACTER STORY*
Entry


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 18, 2007)

I am very interested in a Mutants and Masterminds game.

I have three character ideas:  
1.  A Pantheon of Mythological Gods has to deal with the end of their world (Roman, Greek, or Norse) far sooner than the seers thought it could happen.  The chief god sends his son down to earth to keep the power of the pantheon alive, hiding him among humans.  He is raised as a human, until, on his (20th, 18th, 30th, whatever birthday) he finds an artifact of his people hidden for him to find at the appointed time, which unlocks his powers and his knowledge.  He now is attached to the human race and wants to help them with his power.  As he uses his powers to help mankind, the forces that prematurely put an end to his family start to discover who he is and put an end to him.  I'm thinking Mars or Balder

2.  An everyman Joe who works at the docks moving boxes is also an amateur boxer.  He lives for the fight and trains in all of his free time.  A horrible accident at the docks put an end to all of that.  Both of his arms were crushed, and he was left without his livelyhood or his passion.  He gets approached my an organization that offers him his arms back if he is willing to do some "dirty" work for him.  He agrees.  They equip him with Cybornetic arms that have shield generators within.  He does some bad stuff for them, but then feels bad about the whole thing, breaks ties with them, and starts fighting street-level crime.

3.  Arthur King is an archeologist.  On a dig on a small island in the North Atlantic, Arthur King finds an old sword.  When he picks it up his mind is filled with the voice of a woman who calls herself "The Lady of the Lake."  She tells him he has been chosen as the next weilder of Excaliber, and so he starts training with the blade, puts together a costume, and returns to Freedom City to use his might to protect the weak.

Which would best fit in a Freedom City campaign?  I'd love playing any of them.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay concepts are:

*Arachknight* gains powers from a spider-like symbiote.
*Tension* Martial artist with Elasticity
*Gauntlet* Gadgeteer with a Power Glove that boosts strength
*Daddy-Longlegs* Mutant artist wannabe who is unnaturally tall
*Karapace* invulnerable alien from a high grav world
*Rumble* from the grittier side of Freedom City. Rumble's power is he can fight.
He's never trained, never had to. He just instinctively knows what moves to make and when.
*Mnemonic* amnesiac with the Power to absorb memories and skills


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Reserved for Sample Characters
> 
> OR you can select one of these as your character for the game.




I don't have the MM2 book but would be interested in playing - so is that possible and can I use one of the 'sample characters'


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I don't have the MM2 book but would be interested in playing - so is that possible and can I use one of the 'sample characters'




yup.  I'll be adding them hopefully tonight or sometime this weekend.  One is up now.


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I am very interested in a Mutants and Masterminds game.
> 
> I have three character ideas:
> 1.  A Pantheon of Mythological Gods has to deal with the end of their world (Roman, Greek, or Norse) far sooner than the seers thought it could happen.  The chief god sends his son down to earth to keep the power of the pantheon alive, hiding him among humans.  He is raised as a human, until, on his (20th, 18th, 30th, whatever birthday) he finds an artifact of his people hidden for him to find at the appointed time, which unlocks his powers and his knowledge.  He now is attached to the human race and wants to help them with his power.  As he uses his powers to help mankind, the forces that prematurely put an end to his family start to discover who he is and put an end to him.  I'm thinking Mars or Balder




This sounds a lot like Thor's origin... but there's nothing wrong with that.  I like the basic idea.  Now which god???



> 2.  An everyman Joe who works at the docks moving boxes is also an amateur boxer.  He lives for the fight and trains in all of his free time.  A horrible accident at the docks put an end to all of that.  Both of his arms were crushed, and he was left without his livelyhood or his passion.  He gets approached my an organization that offers him his arms back if he is willing to do some "dirty" work for him.  He agrees.  They equip him with Cybornetic arms that have shield generators within.  He does some bad stuff for them, but then feels bad about the whole thing, breaks ties with them, and starts fighting street-level crime.




You might need to boost up his powers a bit to get 150pp out of this concept. Or, he could maybe have an exoskeleton with additional abilities.  Like the backstory!



> 3.  Arthur King is an archeologist.  On a dig on a small island in the North Atlantic, Arthur King finds an old sword.  When he picks it up his mind is filled with the voice of a woman who calls herself "The Lady of the Lake."  She tells him he has been chosen as the next weilder of Excaliber, and so he starts training with the blade, puts together a costume, and returns to Freedom City to use his might to protect the weak.




I also like this one.  Again, you would need to expand past just the sword to squeeze 150pp out of this concept, but it's a good start.



> Which would best fit in a Freedom City campaign?  I'd love playing any of them.




They could each fit into Freedom City, but the god concept is the closest to being of the appropriate power level.  The others are fine, but would need work to boost them into the PL 10 range.  I wouldn't have a problem with any of those ideas.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 18, 2007)

Does the 20pp limit in "one power" include alternate powers added on? 

Or could I have a *Blast 10* with *AP: Blast 5 [Area, Penetrating] *?


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2007)

Love time-travel stuff but I can see why people wouldn't want it in a game.

I have a bunch of concepts and am not particularly picky.

The one I like the most is a little bit complex:
A failed superhero with a minor power (irradic precognition) gets developes a friendship with an imprisioned brilliant/ethical/very crazy supervillian after his only successful adventure involved stopping a killer who was using some of the supervillian's gear.
As a reward the supervillian gave him access to some of his gear and a special suit. Unfortunately the hero can't take off the suit and the supervillian has disappeared (or died mysteriously*).
He adopts/modifies the villians gear to act as a crimefighter.
The villian's name was the the Trapper he has picked the (oh-so-dorky) name Entrapper.

The character might be a bit irriating because
1. Hodgepodge of powers
2. Strong ethical component (no killing)
3. Can M&M do technological gizmos well?

Powers would be:
Precognition, probably actually going to have developed a lot relative to where he started his carreer, but very short term (i.e. he's got a very good idea of what is going to happen a second from now -- beyond that... not so hot)
Phasing (from the suit) -- the trick is that he can't breath while phased so it's short term. The suit only can (or is programmed to... he can't figure it out) let him phase a very small amount of matter (and the trapper gear)
Trapper gear -- lots of non-lethal type stuff. Goo-grenades are the basic but I'd like to have a few different types of things. The actually Trapper's stuff was much bigger/grander/crazier, but fair less pragmatic (like he'd try to turn all the water in the city into viscious glue-type substance). 

I guess it may not be clear but I'm thinking about something like the Starman comic, the one where the younger brother takes over the cosmic rod (I think James Robinson wrote it?). I loved that book.

Other ideas:
Kid Frankenstein
The Daoist (a Chinese mystic who can turn his body to air)
A character with super-man type powers pretending to be a batman type character (probably too complex/not interesting enough for the game)


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> This sounds a lot like Thor's origin... but there's nothing wrong with that.  I like the basic idea.  Now which god???




I actually was going more for Thor crossed with Superman.  I am glad there is nothing wrong with it.

I am leaning toward this first character or the King Arthur inspired character.

As for the 20 pp/power limit, the Arthur character won't work if that means I can only spend 20pp on the power "Device."

If I want a Device that has an array of powers, none of which have more than 20pp to their name, would that work?

As far as power level goes, I was thinking the sword would give me a pretty hefty strike, in addition to granting me amazing regeneration/immunities.  Pretty high-powered stuff, but only if I cna load of the device with multiple powers.

I'll do some God research and come up with some possibilities as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2007)

I also have many ideas!

Also, does the 20pp limit count towards linked powers? Could a blast that's linked to a Blind have 20pp for each effect, or just 20pp to divide between them?

More postage tonight when I have time...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a few concepts I've been batting around.  This one is my current favorite.  If it doesn't fly let me know and I'll work on one of the others.

Nanite

John Tyler is a normal college student who attempts to make a quick buck by signing up for an experimental drug trial.  However, instead of receiving his drug, John becomes an unwitting dupe for industrial espionage.  

There is an underhanded doctor working on a secret nano technology project at the same company developing the test drug.  He cannot remove the nanobots from the labs himself, the workers are watched too closely.  Instead he contrives to inject them into John, intending to kidnap him and forcibly remove the technology once it was safely outside.  Much to his chagrin, he is discovered before he can make good his plans, but not before the nanites are injected into our ususpecting hero.

Sadly, the plan would not have worked in any case.  Once adapted to a host, the nanites become inert if removed.  Forced with losing a fortune and countless years of research, the firm strikes a deal with John where he becomes the newest test subject for their nanotechnology.  He takes it out into the streets on Freedom City and puts it to real use.

The nanites inside him are incredibly sophisticated devices, improving on John's natural abilities, keeping him healthy and repairing any damage.  But their most versatile function is their ability to reconfigure into a limitless number of devices for any conceivable purpose.


Basically, in addition to improved physical abilities and regeneration, the nanites would also produce a limited shapeshift type effect where he creates specific effects one at a time with nanite devices.  Jetpack, laser, armor, those kind of things.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Since multiple people have asked, here is the deal with 20pp limit on one power:

One power means just that, one entry in the list of powers.  Remember, though, that the existence of things like Alternate Powers means that you can fit multiple powers under one umbrella or create them separately if you want to be able to use them at the same time.  For example, Bastion (one of the sample characters) has Kinetic Control (20pp) and both Force Field (20pp) and Flight (8pp).  Flight and Force Field are available as Alternate Powers under Kinetic Control, but I wanted him to be able to fly and be protected while potentially moving objects, slowing a foe, etc, so I bought them outside the Kinetic Control.

In many cases, since this is PL 10, you are going to max out with 10 ranks in a power that costs 2pp/rank.  You can also add flaws that will bring the total pp/rank down to 2 or less.  You can also add Drawbacks to a power to reduce its cost.

As for Devices, and other powers that represent a "container" array, you can purchase more than 20pp of the array itself, but no power listed within the array can be more than 20pp.  One of the sample characters has an Alternate Form array that I am buying at more than 20pp, but all the set powers beneath that Alternate Form are 20pp or less.

I hope that helps.  A lot of the early part of this discussion will involve character construction.  I fully expect that, so keep the questions coming.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I also have many ideas!
> 
> Also, does the 20pp limit count towards linked powers? Could a blast that's linked to a Blind have 20pp for each effect, or just 20pp to divide between them?
> 
> More postage tonight when I have time...




According to the rules, linked powers are considered to be one power.  They can be shut off or drained as one power, so, for our purposes, they would be limited to 20pp total.

One option, however, would be to add flaws to the base power (either the blast or the blind) to reduce the total cost so that you could have more ranks of both.  Or add the same flaws to both.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Does the 20pp limit in "one power" include alternate powers added on?
> 
> Or could I have a *Blast 10* with *AP: Blast 5 [Area, Penetrating] *?




Blast 10 by itself is already 20pp.  Adding Blast 5 as an Alternate Power with Area and Penetrating would be (4/rank) 20pp.  It's legal, since the Alt Power is equal to or less than the base power, but you would be at 21pp (1 from the Alt Power feat).  You'd have to add a Drawback or somehow lower the cost of the power by 1.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay concepts are:
> 
> *Arachknight* gains powers from a spider-like symbiote.
> *Tension* Martial artist with Elasticity
> ...




These all seem fine to me as concepts.  Which one do you like the best?


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Love time-travel stuff but I can see why people wouldn't want it in a game.
> 
> I have a bunch of concepts and am not particularly picky.
> 
> ...




M&M2 treats gadgets (called Device in the rules) as "container arrays".  Essentially, you put points into the Device, then buy powers based on the properties of the Device.  For example, you could have a jetpack that would essentially be Device 2 (giving you 10pp to spend on powers) with the power Flight 5 (normally 2pp/rank, or 10pp).

Devices aren't much more complex than that.  Let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have a few concepts I've been batting around.  This one is my current favorite.  If it doesn't fly let me know and I'll work on one of the others.
> 
> Nanite
> 
> ...




That sounds great.  Note that, because the effects cannot be removed without major invasive surgery, they would not be Devices; the nanites are essentially the "power source", and a story effect more than anything else.  You would buy the powers as normal (though if you are clever, you may be able to come up with cool flaws or drawbacks based on the nanites).


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 19, 2007)

I've decided on the displaced god with the Thor/Superman background.

Belenus is the Gallic god of Fire and Healing, sometimes identified as the Celt version of Apollo.  Basically somewhere along the way a massive attack happened on the Celtic Gods, and none of their seers or prophets saw it coming.  Belanus gets de-aged by his father and given mortal form.  When he grows old enough, he will find a mystic artifact (a spear? Necklace? Chain?) that will tell him his true history and grant him his full powers as a god of Fire and Healing.  My powers will be flame and healing related.

I will try and have stats done tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh I so want in on this.

The Faerie Prince

John "Bubba" Mace is a rough neck biker. His parents were hippies who moved from town to town and lived off the land. John was raised by them until they were killed in an auto accident and then he was raised by his uncle Rex who was a member of the Warlocks biker gang. 

He lived in that life for years until one night he overdosed on Meth and alcohol. He may very well have died that night if not for one thing... Well... actually a group of "things". You see Bubba never knew his mom got knocked up by the King of the Faeries. They have been watching him since his birth and were told not to interfere unless his life was at risk. Bubba now knew why he seemed to have such a charmed life but now he had to accept his "court" and that was a bit much for him. By acknowledging them it brought them into this world full cloth. No longer were they just elemental spirits but actual physical beings. 
Now Bubba likes them well enough but the 6'4' 300 pound hairy biker has these pixies and elves that follow him everywhere. It's kind of hard for him to live like he once did and now his "real" father is expecting him to live up to the nobility of the Seelie Court. 

Bubba's not handling it well.

He's based on some minor sorcery powers and minions. He will have a very high leadership score with a high Charisma.
He also has a criminal record and contacts in a biker gang.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2007)

The Entrapper
Alexander MacIntyre

Appearance
A medium sized male in a black body suit with white bandoleers holding a variety of advanced looking technological gear strapped to his body. The figure seems hairless but wears a white fedora.


Game Stats
[sblock]
*Entrapper* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Wanna-be super-hero turned inheritor of techno-villain's legacy

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 12
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 14
*Constitution [CON]*: 14
*Intelligence [INT]*: 16
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 14
*Charisma [CHA]*: 12
*PP Spent*: 22

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: +2 (stat +2)
*Reflex [REF]*: +2 (stat +2)
*Willpower [WILL]*: +4 (+2 stat +2)
*Toughness [TGH]*: +2 (stat +2)
*PP Spent*: 2

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics +4 [2], Bluff +5 [4], Concentration +5 [3], Computers +7 [4], Diplomacy +8 [5], Disable Device +6 [4], Escape Artist  +6 [4], Gather Info +9 [8], Intimidate +5 [4], Investigate [12] +15, Knowledge (heroes and villains) +15 [12], Knowledge (codes) +11 [8], Knowledge (technology) +8 [5], Notice +14 [12], Perform (Harmonica) +6 [4], Profession (Math Teacher) +9 [6], Search +15 [12], Sense Motive +15 [13], Stealth +6 [4], Swim +3 [2]
Skill Ranks: 128
*PP Spent*: 32

*FEATS*
*Benefit /5 contacts with the 2nd and 3rd tier hero community
_The Entrapper, as Seer, knows a lot of people in the lower ranks of the hero community. While he can't call in any big favors he could get a 'lend' of a simple item, access to someone with a simple power (particularly a mental one) or some help or advice of a knowledgeable person on almost any topic._
*Well Informed
*PP Spent*: 6

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: + 3 (6 pp)
*Damage [DMG]*: + 1 (brawl)
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: + 3
*Damage [SNARE]*: Reflex Save +5-10 (Snare)
*Defense [DEF]*: + 15 (+ 8 flat-footed) (30pp)
*Initiative [INIT]*: + 2
*PP Spent*:36
(Uses defense/toughness trade off: Defense is +15 Toughness is max +5)

*POWERS*
*Seer Mental Abilities* - all mental
ESP 2 (Vision only) [Range 100 ft Notice DC 12] 4 pp
_A simple image of a stylized eye formed of while lines appears on both Entrapper's forehead as well as at the target location._
SUPER SENSES (Pre-Cognition - Uncontrollable): 3 pp
_A number of smallish stylized eyes phase in-and-out around the Entrapper's head._
SUPER SENSES (Danger Sense; sense-type: mental): 1 pp
_A single stylized eye appears briefly about the Entrapper's head, focused in the direction of the threat._
*PP sub-total:* 8

*Body Suit* - all technological
INSUBSTANTIAL 4 (Extra: Action: Reactive; Flaws: Tiring): 20pp
SUPER MOVEMENT (Wall Crawling): 2pp
*pp sub-total*: 22

*Trapper Gear* -- Device 5 (Can be removed when helpless; Power Feat: Restricted x2 can only be used by Entrapper) (22pp)
- all technological
Primary Power: SNARE 10 (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1 rank)/Flaws: Unreliable-Limited Uses);
Alternate powers:
    Create Object 6 (Continuous); (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1 rank)/Flaws: Unreliable-Limited Uses)
    Alternate Power: Snare 6 Shapeable (+1 rank); (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1 rank)/Flaws: Unreliable-Limited Uses)
    Alternate Power: Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1 rank), Area (Burst +1 rank));
    Alternate Power: Snare 6 (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1 rank), Power Feat Ricochett x2);
    Alternate Power: Snare 9 (Extras: Area (Burst +1 rank)/Flaws: Full round action (-1 rank); Power Feats: Triggered))
_Entrapper has a number of disks, grenades and pouches of small "glue caltrops" that he can use to entrap people in quick-hardening pinkish-brown goo. The goo is bio-degradable, air permeable and very hard. While he only has a handful of Snare 10s/Object Creator/Shapables on him he has an effectively unlimited number of weaker goo bombs. He can re-fill or recreate the stronger pieces from equipment he has stored at his 'hide-out'.
The first three weapon types all draw from the same limited pool  of 5 uses. The last three are smaller weapons that he has effectively unlimited amounts of. Since anything he lets go of becomes corporeal almost all of the powers have the extra: Affects Corporeal, however he must be corporeal to set up his 'triggered goo bomb' -- his last alternate power (which also takes extra time)._
*pp sub-total:* 25 --> 22 (device power total)

*PP Spent (all Powers)*: 52

*DRAWBACKS*
Drawbacks: Mental Powers have visible effects (-0 pp) (too minor to be worth anything)

*COMPLICATIONS*
1. Syndicate X (or other people who want his technology)
2. Old friends/enemies from when Alex was the Seer
3. Old enemies/allies of the Trapper
4. Can't remove the black suit/the black suit is affecting his mind
5. Total disappearance from civilian life (he was a math teacher but he's called in sick for the rest of the year claiming nervous breakdown)
6. Current 'hide-out' is the second Stunner's couch (while he figures out his next step is).
7. The protoplasmic entities the Trapper created come looking for him.

QUIRKS
Tends to lose his fedora the first time he gets hit in a fight.
Tries to be ambiguous about whether he's connected to the Seer; but secretly happy that anyone would remember his past alter-ego at all.
Keeps the scrabble set the Trapper used to send his last message and occasionally checks it to see if it's spelled anything new.
Keeps some of his favorite pieces of old super hero memorabilia in a cigar box his father gave him.
Media phobic.
[/sblock]

Power Progression
[sblock]
Alternate power for Incorporeal (Drop tiring and Action -1) 1 pp; shows his body toughening up and getting used to the phasing; but 'defensively phasing' still takes the wind out of him.
Buy Protection +2 for suit (gets toughness up to +5)
Buy up attack so snare has a better chance of hitting something
[/sblock]

Life arcs
[sblock]
Arc 1 - Early Years
Idolized superheroes as a young child; joined fan clubs, kept memorabilia, ran toward explosions and super fights, etc. Once was mildly injured by one of the Stunner's Stun-bombs.

Arc 2 - The Journey Begins
As a teenager began to have strange precognitive flashes. Hid his powers and began to practice as well as going on an intensive physical regime (or what a teenager thinks would be an intensive regime).
At age 19 fashions a costume (featuring a big eye on his chest, a trench coat, a fedora and a bandanna) and becomes "the Seer"! Generally mocked by the press for his terrible looking costume, horrific battle cry ("evil fears the sight of the seer!" and ineffectual abilities he has a checkered career. He was shot and seriously injured during his second adventure. Eventually Alex became part time member of a second tier super-group (i.e. one of the people they call when they're desperate and out of ideas). They never get that desperate though.
During that time he started work as a Math teacher at an inner city school; unfocused and frequently exhausted he tried his best but had trouble reaching his students in a meaningful way. This only drove him to try to succeed harder in his "superhero life".

Arc 3 - The Mentalists
Deciding his powers would work better with a team he joined the newly formed Mentalists; a team filled primarily with psychic or mental super-heroes. Despite continued ribbing in tabloids this was probably the happiest time in Alex's life (before he became the Entrapper anyway). Enjoyed working with most of his teammates including the second Stunner (trying to redeem his father's name), Mr. and Miss Mezmer, the Great Brain and Phantasia.

During this time a villain called the Strangler appeared. Initially the Strangler appeared to be little more than a super-powered mugger. Preying primarily on the poor; he always killed his victims, usually using flexible tentacles or constricting attacks. The initial attacks occured near an area the Seer originally identified as "needing protection" when he started his career and attracted his attention. The Strangler was tough to catch and his campaign of terror lasted intermittently almost half a year; as an extremely mundane villian, apparently acting for monetary benefit, using subways for transportation, killing in different locations, and targeting unattractive males he avoided attracting the attention of any significant heroes or the media. Despite his best attempts Alex was unable to get an useful precognitive visions about the attacks, however, after speaking to the Stunner about the sort of technology being used Alex deduced that the Strangler may be using the technology of the Trapper. Given the Trapper's ethical background Alex, correctly, deduced that the Trapper would not like the way his equipment was being used.
He approached the Trapper in prison, briefly explained the situation and asked for the Trapper's help. The Trapper gave him a safe deposit location, key and code. The box contained a device that could trace even minute quantities of the Trapper's goo ; effectively allowing someone to trace someone who had used the goo recently.
At this point the Strangler exploded into the limelight by killing a minor but popular super hero: Electrix. Seer was able to use the device to help Electrix's partner track down and capture the Strangler.


Arc 4 - The End & Epologue
The Mentalists break up. While their first two adventures (vs. The Illusionist and the Psychonaughts) were a successful the third (vs. a bunch of robots) ended in a tragic disaster. The Great Brain was killed, the Stunner crippled and the MezmersPhantasia pushed to join or start another group but Alex, frustrated with the utility of his powers and guilty that he hadn't "seen" was was going to happen to the Mentalists, hung up the Seer uniform for good.


A psychologist approaches Alex though an old number he kept for contacting the Seer and inquires about getting his help. The psychologist is writing a book on "superhumans creating their own morality". He's had trouble getting an interview with the Trapper and wonders if the Seer would help him out.
Alex agrees to and visits the trapper with a set of prepared questions. Over several sessions they have a blast they share a couple of hobbies (playing the harmonica, scrabble) and Alex genuinely loves stories about the "old days" and the trapper's keen memory for details and elaborate schemes are genuinely fun. They talk about all the Trapper's old capers, why the Trapper ultimately gave himself up, and the Strangler. The Trapper implies in their last conversation he knew that Alex didn't tell anyone about the goo-detection gadget and returned it to the safe deposit box.

Arc 5 - Rebirth

Having completed his "mission". Alex went to call the psychologist but he got a very "bad flash" and quickly burned all the materials. No sooner did he do this than the psychologist showed up. He was actually Psychologist X, a representative of a mysterious trans-dimensional criminal organization (called the "X's".... each one has different powers based on their role like Fighter X, or whatever). They had actually been using Alex to get access to the Trapper's gear (and using their own technology to block Alex's precognition). The psychologist attempted to extract the information from Alex's mind but he was able to resist. So the Psychologist injected him with a bomb and said he would die in one hour before leaving.
After the psychologist left Alex's scrabble set flipped over and spelled out "There is something different in the bank".
Panicked (and somehow prevented from speaking more than a word or two at a time) Alex managed to get to the bank, present the original deposit slip from the Trapper and pull out a black body suit from the safe deposit box. Activating it it immediately enveloped him and then phased him (but not his clothing). The bomb fell out and went off (very small explosion but it would have killed him). He managed to get the rest of the stuff out of the safe and get out of the building as the "X's" attacked.

The black body suit seems to be bonded to his skin and can't be removed (parts of it can be phased though, allowing important functions to occur). The Trapper has apparently died in prison. He has a lot of high-tech gear that he can operate but doesn't really know how it works. He's thrilled to be a hero, but concerned there are things going on that he doesn't understand.
[/sblock]


General notes on Powers
[sblock]
Origins of precognitive powers
He believes this was caused by his exposure to the Stunner grenade as a boy; the Stunner's gear were non-physical in nature. Despite a lot of research he's never found another juvenile who was affected by the grenades so he's not positive. He thinks that some of the second Stunner's extra-sensory perceptions (empathy, blind-sight) could have been related to long-term low levels of exposure to his father's technology.
The degree of this power will depend on how many points I have left.

The Phase suit
Allows him to phase, short term and stick to surfaces,  It transmits a reasonable degree of facial expression despite being all black. Since it transfers information to him as if it were his skin he thinks there is some sort of neurological bond but he's at a loss to explain it.
Unfortunately the phase field only seems to work on 1) Trapper Gear and 2) a very small amount of additional mass (the fedora and bandoleers are made of some extra Trapper material).
Later on it may provide some sort of minor protection and/or the Permeable power (to reflect him doing 'quick phases' through walls or obstacles).

Trapper Gear
Trapper Gear (or at least the gear that Alex has) is made of study materials, generally hard plastic or some sort of plether type material. After having been mocked over his fashion choices as the Seer Alex has made the "Entrapper's" gear all white.
Historically the Trapper's equipment has only worked reliably for the Trapper. Other people who've grabbed the his guns or equipment tend to find that it breaks down (or blows up and traps them) with astounding frequency. Basically he was a paranoid and kept the stuff heavily booby-trapped.
Since the gear works as well for Alex as it did for the Trapper and also phases along with him causing him to think that there is some sort of field or relationship between the suit and the rest of  the gear. Since he's found using the gear to be intuitively easy he's under the growing (and slightly creepy) impression that the suit is affecting his mind.
The gear is still a bit vague in my mind but will include things like instant hardening goo grenades (with timers, proximity alarms), the ability to coat a surface with something sticky, some sort of bolas type throwing items, maybe something that paralyzes.

I understand these need to be bought as powers not as individual items. I'll think about it a bit more and try to come back with how I think it should operate.
[/sblock]

The Trapper
[sblock]
For all that his quirky abilities and focus on non-damaging equipment the Trapper was a serious threat to Freedom City and he gave nearly every hero who ran into him a very difficult time.
*His first appearance was when he faced a minor acrobatic hero (like Daredevil or Spiderman). He used a glue gun, glue traps, elastic ropes and so forth. Other than his emphasis on not-harming people he was noted for his weird battle cries (which he insists are more properly called "Koens" like "My order brings chaos!" "Only when frozen are you free!")
*His second appearance was with the first Stunner; their successful crime wave netted millions of dollars that were never recovered. Ultimately the stunner was captured and the Trapper was (apparently) killed by a super team. The Stunner held a grudge against the Trapper for many years.
*He turned up when the minor acrobatic hero (hereafter MAH) was dealing with a malfunctioning generator that was leaking "strange extra dimensional energy" into a nearby campus and irradiating the students. Ultimately he told the MAH how to deactivate the generator (the MAH did this instead of capturing the Trapper). Later on it was discovered that a lot of the equipment was missing. The Trapper confirmed that his was where he got his start on the "trans-dimensional problem".
*His first major "attack on Freedom City" involved his Duo-ray (the media called it he called it his Mass-Trapping-Device... it turned people into 2D.. the attack was launched during fashion week with him yelling "You are Trapped by your Desire to be Thin! I will Free You!"). He demanded a strange meteorite in exchange for calling off his attack but was foiled by a Centurion.
*Joined a squad of villains for several adventures. Confined himself to relatively minor activities (tossing a few grenades). Later on he was found to have been analyzing most of his villain team's gear. Was captured and imprisoned but escaped in less than 24 hours (though he wasn't noted missing until the "false Trapper", made out of mobile-protoplasm was zapped by one of his erstwhile comrades during his trial).
*Several years later he launched an attack with an army of protoplasmic goons on Freedom City.... at exactly the same time as an extra dimensional alien force was about to invade the city. Instead of finishing off his attack he turned his army into one big protoplasmic creature and sent it off to stop the invading force. The vast majority of Freedom City never found out about the invasion but the act cemented him in Super hero CW as "the nicest guy we want to see put in a padded cell".
--- The Trapper later implied that the creature, was, in fact sentient, and that the more protoplasm added to a creature the smarter it became. The Trapper was apparently deeply concerned about the creation of sentient life and never created anything protoplasmic again. Alex believes that one of the codes ("The formless king was a better man") in their scrabble games hinted that the creature was apparently still alive, and ruling the alien invaders he had been sent to stop.
*The Trapper competed with several villains and heroes to acquire alien technology hidden at various sites around the world. He was defeated and seriously injured by more ruthless villains; who were, in turn, stopped by the heroes.
*The Trapper launched a threat to turn all the water in Freedom City into a super-adhesive substance. It would be drinkable (enzymes in the human mouth temporarily weakened it) but a gigantic pain in the butt for everyone.  The plan was "foiled" when a super-scientist was able to persuasively argue that this would seriously impair treatment of certain diseases (difficulty of intravenous feeding, etc). The Trapper took out a newspaper article apologizing for the threat.
*Several more adventures against heroes including an Iron Man type (if there is one), the AMH and a non-powered hero. In each case the Trapper's gear seemed to be around the same power level of his opponents.  Against the Iron Man-type a lot of good gear (including short range teleportation, phasing equipment) got used. The AMH saw newer versions of the original gear (i.e. that the Trapper used when they first fought each other, mostly glue guns), the non-powered hero saw mundane equipment (and some exotic paralyzing agents).
---  There was a theory at this time that there were several "Trappers" due to their varying power levels. Alex thinks otherwise. He thinks that the Trapper's device creation skills were not completely under his control. If the Trapper thought of an item he felt compelled to make it; if he saw something broken he had to fix it. He thought that the Trapper was increasingly worried about what would happen if his technology was stolen. (A fear that would be born out by the Strangler). The Trapper referred to this as his "efficient period".
*The Trapper's last caper involved a fight with a major super team. During the battle a strong character (like the Hulk) got hit by one of his super-goo bombs. Though the hero was fine he rolled off a building and landed on a child. The Trapper, having seen that teleported away.
The next day he arrived, in civilian clothing, at the family's house. They called the police and he was arrested. He had no gear on his person, nor would he reveal the location of any of his equipment or bases. He was tried and convicted of manslaughter; however the government indicated that after his prison stay he was to be permanently housed at an insane asylum.
[/sblock]

I would be very happy to include more cannon Freedom City characters in the back story. Other than Centurion I don't know anyone though.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 19, 2007)

*Glory* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Displaced God of Flame and Healing

[sblock]
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 18
Dexterity [DEX]: 18
Constitution [CON]: 18
Intelligence [INT]: 18
Wisdom [WIS]: 18
Charisma [CHA]: 18
PP Spent: 48

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+4) +4
Reflex [REF]: (0+4) +4
Willpower [WILL]: (0+4) +4
Toughness [TGH]: (0+4) +4
PP Spent: 0

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [7] +11, Concentration [12] +14, Diplomacy [13] +17, Knowledge (arcane lore) [6] +10, Knowledge (current events) [1] +5, Knowledge (history) [2] +6, Knowledge (pop culture) [2] +6, Medicine [13] +17.  Total Ranks 56.
PP Spent: 14

*FEATS*
Attack Focus (ranged) 8, Attack Specialization (fire strike) 4, Attractive, Dodge Focus 7, Ritualist, Trance.
PP Spent: 22

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +10
Damage [DMG]: +7 (fire strike)
Defense [DEF]: +3
Initiative [INIT]: +4
PP Spent: 10

*POWERS*
ABSORPTION 6 [Boost 6 – Goes to Fire Control; Extra: Power Magnet (+1); Flaw: Limited (Fire/Heat effects) (-3); Power Feat: Slow Fade; Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  14pp.
FIRE CONTROL 7 [Array/Move Object; Power Feats: Alt Power – Dazzle Sight, Alt Power – Blast, Alt Power – Disintegration 4, Alt Power – Environmental Control 4 (Extreme Heat and Light), Alt Power – Melee Strike (Fire) (Extra: Penetrating), Alt-Power – Healing 4 (Extra: Total); Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  15pp.
IMMUNITY 14 [Fire Damage, Life Support].  14pp.
TELEPORT 9 [Extra: Accurate; Flaws: Long-Range Only (-1), Medium Required (flames) (-1); Power Feats: Dynamic Alt Power – Flight 1, Dynamic Alt Power – Super Senses 7 (Fire Awareness (Accurate), Extended Range (Fire Awareness) 4), Easy].  13pp.
PP Spent: 56

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Fire Blast (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 22 (fire effect), RI 70ft.
Fire Strike (Melee): +10 atk, Toughness Save DC 22 (fire effect).

*COMPLICATIONS*
1.  The force behind the destruction of Gallic Pantheon still out to get me, but is unkown.
2.  On ancient holy day, Beltaine (May 1st), my powers are unreliable and sometimes stronger/weaker/different (aka, let GM mess with them!)

*CHARACTER STORY*
Thousands of years ago, the gods of most of North-Western Europe found themselves under seige.  This was unforseen-and therefore impossible.  Despite the impossibility of it all, the gods sent their last, best hope, Belenus, down to earth, in the form of a mortal child, with no memory of the great warrior and god he had once been.  The gods also sent with him an amulet that he could place around his neck on his twentieth birthday and thus regain his powers and his memories.  
The voyage to earth was problematic, and the magics involved were inaccurate.  Belenus, the baby, only arrived in America twenty years ago.  He was found abandoned by a family in rural Georgia, and raised by them.  They named him Benjamin Bradford, and raised him to be the best person he could be.  Ben's father, Roy Bradford, kept the amulet found with the boy a secret, he was afraid what it might mean.  Ben was a very good student, and was eventually accepted into Liberty University, far away from home.  On the day he left for school, his father gave him the amulet and told him the story of how he came to the Bradford household.  Benjamin has since been studying the classics at the University, trying to decipher the meaning of the inscriptions on the heavy gold chain that accounts for his only connection to his birth family.  The night of his twentieth birthday, May 1st of last year, he put the necklace on in order to get a better look at one side of the amulet when suddenly, things changed.  He remembered much of the past, but the details of his last days as a god were hazy-so much time had passed and the memories stored in the Amulet for him had largely faded.  But he knew his name-he was Belenus.  What he did know for certain was this-he had great powers, and the "family" he was curious about no longer existed.  He found that when he placed the amulet around his neck it disappeared, chain and all, and the power held with-in changed his appearance, and gave him powers to control flames, and to heal the sick and wounded.  Over the past year he has spent much time learning his new powers and helping those in need-between classes, of course!  He recently discovered the meaning behind the name Belenus- Glorious Light/Flame.  He adapted that meaning for his super-hero name:  Glory.

He has since spent time helping people in Freedom City.  However, he has noticed dark enemies and mysterious threats interrupting his activities, intentionally targeting him.  Belenus wonders what exactly this means and who they are...

Glory's uniform is a red, gold, and white body suit, with golden armored gauntlets.  He wears a long red and white cape with gold trim.  On his face he wears a red half-mask.  The amulet that transforms him is absorbed into his suit and appears embedded in his chest.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 19, 2007)

*Beta Character*

*MNEMONIC* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Memory Mimicker

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 20
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 20
*Constitution [CON]*: 20
*Intelligence [INT]*: 20
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 20
*Charisma [CHA]*: 20
*PP Spent*: 60

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: +5
*Reflex [REF]*: +5
*Willpower [WILL]*: +5 (+15 Mind Shield, +15 Mental Grapples)
*Toughness [TGH]*: +5 (+8 Armored Jumpsuit)
*PP Spent*: 0

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics  (+5), Bluff  (+5), Climb  (+5), Computers  (+5), Concentration  (+5), Craft  (+5), Diplomacy  (+5), Disable Device  (+5), Disguise  (+5), Drive  (+5), Escape Artist  (+5), Gather Info  (+5), Handle Animal  (+5), Intimidate  (+5), Investigate  (+5), Knowledge  (+5), Medicine  (+5), Notice  (+5), Pilot  (+5), Profession  (+5), Ride  (+5), Search  (+5), Sense Motive  (+5), Sleight of Hand  (+5), Stealth  (+5), Survival  (+5), Swim  (+5)
*PP Spent*: 0

*FEATS*
Attractive (1), Beginner's Luck, Connected, Eidetic Memory, Equipment (5), Jack-of-All-Trades, Luck (4)  
*PP Spent*: 14

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: +10
*Damage [DMG]*: Unarmed DC 20, Power Knucks DC 24, Blaster DC 20
*Defense [DEF]*: 20
*Initiative [INIT]*: +5
*PP Spent*: 40

*POWERS*
_Enhanced Will_ (Flaw: Only for Mental Grapples -1) [10]

_Mental Duplication_ (Extra: Alternate Save-Fortitude +0, Flaw: Split Personality -1) [5], 
_Mimic_ (All Feats at once; Extra: Linked to Mental Duplication +0, Duration +1, Flaws: Split Personality -1, Saving Throw-Fortitude -1) [5],
_AP: Mental Transform_ (Alter Memory; Extra: Duration +1, Flaw: Range -1) [10]

_Mind Shield_ (Extra: Duration +1, Flaw: Duration -1) [10], 
_Quickness_ (Flaw: Mental -1) [10] 		
*PP Spent*: 41

*DRAWBACKS*
Power Loss [Mental Duplication/Mimic/Quickness if Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect; 3pp]
Involuntary Transform [Temporary Amnesia when Succesfully Attacked with a Mental Effect; 1pp]
Involuntary Transform [Occasional Personality Change to Past Victims of Memory Absorption; 1pp]

*COMPLICATIONS*
Amnesiac
Flashbacks of Residual Memories
Difficulty sorting absorbed Memories from his own.
Factions of Institute want to do more "Invasive" Research on Ras.

*EQUIPMENT*
Masterwork Power Knucks [Strike 4, Mighty, +1 on attack roll; 6ep]
I-Phone [Laptop, Video Camera, Cell Phone; 4ep]
Goggles [Nightvision Goggles, Flash Goggles; 2ep]
Armored Jumpsuit [Protection 3; 3ep]
Blaster Pistol [Blast 5; 5ep]

*CHARACTER STORY*
One year ago a local fishing trolley hauled the body of an unidentified male out of Freedom Bay. The man barely conscious, and was immediately airlifted to McNider Memorial Hospital.
There he was determined that, despite his waterlogged condition, he was in perfect health.
Moreso, he was in _perfect condition._ No scars, no immunization marks, nothing. Stranger, the man had no memory of who he was, and how he got to the river. His first vague memories were that of being drug aboard the Trolley. Having no proof of identity, much less insurance, he was to be admitted to the care of the State, but due to displaying a unique "Omni-Competance" he was turned over to the Albright Institute for study.
There it was determined his brainwaves had a weird chameleon-like ability to mimic those he was in close contact with. When touching someone he could "absorb" thier Memories and Personality. Jokingly called "Tabula Rasa" (meaning the Blank Slate) or Ras for short, the John Doe continued living at the Institute until an inevitable break-in by a Supervillain on its premises, using his unique skills, he thwarted a major theft. and probably saved the city.
Thrilled by the rush of the encounter, Ras decided to adopt a new Identity as the Costumed _Mnemonic._

*NOTES*
Mnemonic is Omni-Competant. With his attributes and feats he is +5 with any skill, equal to a professional level of training, if the skill involves memory he rises to +9 on his rolls, considered an "expert" in the field. If he so chooses by spending a HP these bonuses rise to +10 (expert) and +14 (virtual mastery) with a particular skill. Since his mind works so quickly to process information, he can almost instantly Take 20 on any purely Mental Task.
By touching someone, Mnemonic recieves up to 100 skill ranks from someone and up to 25pp in feats. Both may be kept indefinitely, though when he touches another victim his feat array "resets" itself. He may keep or trade in skill ranks as he sees fit however.
Though no Drawback or Flaw has been taken to represent it, Feats received are due to a Memory Descriptor, and must make sense somehow for him to access the Feat. (It may be appropriate to Mimic a Benefit: Wealth Feat for example by knowing all of the Targets Financial Information, such as Account Numbers, Passwords and PINs)
Mnemonic's Mind Shield is Permanent, he cannot lower it for even beneficial, or benevolent effects such as Telepathy. Any attempts to access his Mind on any level have resulted in either failure or wiping his Mind of its current memories.
Recently Mnemonic has learned he the Memory Synch he achieves with a Target can work both ways, instead of altering his Brainwaves he can alter the targets, thereby manipulating thier memories.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

Is this game full?  If not, I'll update a guy I used in a recent one-shot.

Sergio Paretti, aka Power Surge:  Paretti is a mutant with the ability to control electricity, machines, and to an extent, magnetism.  He joined the military right out of high school, where he was soon transferred into an off-the-books operation where he was trained as a government assassin.  The program was eventually shut down when the country decided that such tactics were unseemly.  Paretti, however, believed himself to have been saving the world, and was determined to stop the bad guys whether the government was paying him or not, though he has had to adapt to lacking a license to kill.  Despite his dark past, he is not an anti-hero.  He is dedicated to law almost as much as good, and considered himself an instrument of justice, working for the proper authorities.  Now, he works as a police consultant, using his access to locate the bad guys, hunt them at night, and turn them over to the authorities.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh I so want in on this.
> 
> The Faerie Prince
> 
> ...




HAHA sounds interesting!


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> The Entrapper
> Alexander MacIntyre
> 
> Appearance
> ...




I'll work with you to get the character right, mechanics-wise.  It's pretty close.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool!

To keep clutter down I’ll pile everything into the post above as I finish it.

If I’m doing the stats & skills right I’ve already spent 78 points…
(Probably a lot cheaper to buy higher stats and spend less on skills but that doesn’t work very well with the concept)

I know you mentioned that you wanted the group to know each other…
How would you like to link everyone?


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> To keep clutter down I’ll pile everything into the post above as I finish it.
> 
> ...




Once I have selected the group of six characters, I'll have the players discuss to find some sort of mutual background.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2007)

Idea 1 - A young woman finds out that she has the legacy of an ancient Mayan bloodline...when her grandfather takes her to one of the old pyramids and sacrifices her to the sun god, Jaguar! God of both sun and underworld, the Jaguar once long ago empowered a noble line of Mayans to police the boundary of life and death and make sure that those who transgressed were returned to their rightful places. She woke up at sunrise the next day, no sign of the knife wound that "killed" her. The gifts of her blood had awakened; strength and agility and fast healing. She became a costumed hero; focusing on situations involving "undead" or mad science that crossed the bounds of life and death. However, those circumstances being relatively rare, she had plenty of time to foil the odd bank robbery, make the odd headling along the way!

Idea 2 - Max Power! A jaded, cynical police detective unwittingly becomes the host for a higher-order alien energy being that takes refuge in his body to hide from enemies beyond imagining. In much the same way a human body gives off heat, this alien gives off a strange bio-energy that infuses Max, changing him, and that he can discharge with incredible power and finesse. Now he's adopted a name and costume...such as they are...and set about crimefighting with all the flair and aplomb of Joe Friday. And most of the sheer competence as well.

...one or two more, but it's getting late.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2007)

Incidentally I count 8 candidates now…

(sorted completely randomly with no intentional bias)

Glory (ByteRynn)
Nanite (hafrogman)
The Faerie Prince (Argent Silvermage)
The Entrapper (Graf)
Mnemonic (Hero4Hire)
Shayuri’s Character
Tonguez’s Character
Power Surge (DM_Matt)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 19, 2007)

*BASTION* - PL 10, 150pp
Concept: Manipulator of kinetic energy.

[sblock]ABILITY SCORES
Strength [STR]: 11
Dexterity [DEX]: 16
Constitution [CON]: 15
Intelligence [INT]: 25
Wisdom [WIS]: 12
Charisma [CHA]: 12
PP Spent: 31

SAVES
Fortitude [FORT]: (Base 4 + Con 2) +6
Reflex [REF]: (Base 3 + Dex 3) +6
Willpower [WILL]: (Base 2 + Wis 1) +3
Toughness [TGH]: (Base 2 + Con 2) +4
Note: Bastion uses the Defense/Toughness trade-off [+6/+14].
PP Spent: 13

SKILLS
Acrobatics [4] +7, Computers [8] +15, Concentration [8] +9, Disable Device [8] +15, Investigate [8] +15, Knowledge (physical sciences) [12] +19, Knowledge (technology) [8] +15, Notice [4] +5, Search [4] +11. Total Ranks 64.
PP Spent: 16

FEATS
Attack Focus (Ranged) 1, Attack Specialization 1 (Force Blast), Eidetic Memory, Improved Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Power Attack, Ranged Pin
PP Spent: 8

COMBAT ATTRIBUTES
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +4
Damage [DMG]: +8 (force blast)
Defense [DEF]: +6
Initiative [INIT]: +11
PP Spent: 20

POWERS
FORCE FIELD 10 [Extras: Affects Others (+1) - 4 Ranks Only, Ranged (+1) - 4 Ranks Only; Power Feats: Progression 1 (Affects Others), Progression 1 (Ranged): 20pp
KINETIC CONTROL 10 [Array/Damage (Ranged); Power Feats: Alt Powers - Deflect, Flight, Move Object, Nullify Movement, Slow]: 25pp
MIND SHIELD 7: 7pp
REFLECTION FIELD 1 [Flaw - Limited (Physical or Kinetic Energy Attacks Only) (-1)]: 7pp
PP Spent: 59


*APPEARANCE*
Standing 6'2 Sebastian is a athletic man with a dark complexion, brown eyes and short cropped but curly hair. Its hard to place his ethnicity although he could be Latino or Polynesian. His costume is purple with blue highlights and around his wrist and calves are metaliic coils which assist in stabilising and directing the kinetic wave around his body. He wears modified goggles to conceal his identity

Sebastian Neumann is a scholarly type with a love of tinkering with things to observe what makes them work. He and his girlfriend Leilua also enjoy analysing the physics of various super powers and can spend hours talking about the subject in a way that bores most others.

*BACKGROUND*
Arc 1
Sebastian Neumann was born in Freedom City and so was a witness to much of its going on between the various super powered individuals around him, he was a fan but only top the extent that it challenged him to work out exactly how their powers might work. 
Always a highly intelligent child with an impressive memory he was motivated by an interest in 'making stuff happen' to eventually take up mechanics and the study of advance quantum kinematics at a level far beyond his years. 
Although he didn't know it at the time Sebastian now beleives that he had innate abilities even as a child which manifested as his mind sheild and a minor deflection ability. He recalls a number of occasions where his experiments exploded resulting in a number of 'near misses' as debris and shrapnel went flying around him. It seems that the accident at the lab only intensified an existing gift rather than creating one.


Arc 2
Sebastian was eventually accepted into university graduating with honours and was asked to stay on as a research physicist working in the feild of _Kinetic Wave Theory _ with a particular focus on developing Over unity devices that could benefit mankind. Also working in the laboratory was Leilua Hamilton a research colleague with whom Sebastian has developed a romantic relationship.

In the course of their research the team attempted to push a test device to double-unity and thats when everything changed. As the device was pushed over unity Sebastian observed a sudden collapse in the kinetic wave signature and a degredation of the quantum barriers. Triggering the evacuation the team tried to escape but were too late and the device exploded releasing an unrestrained wave of kinetic energy blasting out through the lab, destroying half the building.

Three people died that day, members of the research team, but amazingly Sebastian and Leilua emerged relatively unscathed, although Sebastians body seemed to glow as if surrounded by an energy feild. Leilua claims that Sebastian grabbed her and the pair were suddenly sheathed in a visible force feild which sheilded them from harm. The feild persisted for another three weeks before Sebastian learnt to subdue it. 

Since then the pair have investigated the phenomena and theorise that Sebastian generates a bonded kinetic wave around his whole body which interacts with external kinetic energy sources to manifest a number of abilities including the kinetic force feild which saved their lives, the ability to move objects, slow and nullify movement and even the ability to fly by 'surfing' along the Global kinetic wave generated by molecular motion. 

Arc 3: The Present
Inevitably the university research center was targeted by villains eager to gain access to the Kinetic Wave research but Sebastian was able to respond using his abilities to thwart the infiltration of a contracted super-mercenary. By now he had gained public notiriety and so adopting the name Bastion decided to take up the hero trade...

*COMPLICATIONS*
1.Romantic Interest with Leilua Hamilton a researcher 
2.There are some who blame Sebastian for the explosion that killed the rest of his research team, or at least for not saving them. Sebastian still feels guilty about this but has come to terms with things.
3.The enmity of a secret organisation
4.Can be something of a nerd when it comes to analysing the physics of super powers


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> HAHA sounds interesting!



I'll have him up and running today. Just so you realise he may sound like comic relief (and in some ways I hope he will be) He is actually a very tragic hero type. 

He's always going to be fighting the impulse to just "kill the Muther" to end a fight but his court will always be telling him to "take the Higher Path"

Batsards!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2007)

*John "Bubba" Mace: The Faerie Prince*

*Bubba Mace; The Faerie Prince * - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept:* Biker Dude with a Faerie entourage. 

*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 16
Dexterity [DEX]: 16
Constitution [CON]: 16
Intelligence [INT]: 12
Wisdom [WIS]: 20
Charisma [CHA]: 30

PP Spent: 50

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: 3
Reflex [REF]: 3
Willpower [WILL]: 15
Toughness [TGH]: 3

PP Spent: 10

*SKILLS*
Bluff +14
Concentration +7
Diplomacy +14
Drive (Motorcycle) +11 
Gather Information +18
Intimidate +`8
Sense Motive +13 
Survival +9
Knowledge Local +9 
Knowledge Underworld activity +9

PP Spent: 10

*FEATS*
Redirect
Beginner’s Luck
Inspire +3
Leadership
Luck +4
Seize Initiative
Ultimate Effort +2
Minions +10 (rank 5 Fanatical)
Contacts
Connected
Well Informed
Distract +3
Fascinate +4

PP Spent: 33

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: 5
Damage [DMG]: 3
Defense [DEF]: 5
Initiative [INIT]: 3

PP Spent: 20

*POWERS*
Faerie Fire (as Hellfire) (10 ranks) Power loss Drawback (Bound by Cold Iron) 
Force Field and Minion as alternate powers +2 to make them all dynamic. total cost = [23 pp]
Super Senses: Detect Magic (sense /ranged) [3 pp]

PP Spent: 27

*COMPLICATIONS*
Bad Reputation: Criminal Record 
Honor
Enemy Rival Biker Gang 

*CHARACTER STORY*
The Faerie Prince

John "Bubba" Mace is a rough neck biker. His parents were hippies who moved from town to town and lived off the land. John was raised by them until they were killed in an auto accident and then he was raised by his uncle Rex who was a member of the Warlocks biker gang. 

He lived in that life for years until one night he overdosed on Meth and alcohol. He may very well have died that night if not for one thing... Well... actually a group of "things". You see Bubba never knew his mom got knocked up by the King of the Faeries. They have been watching him since his birth and were told not to interfere unless his life was at risk. Bubba now knew why he seemed to have such a charmed life but now he had to accept his "court" and that was a bit much for him. By acknowledging them it brought them into this world full cloth. No longer were they just elemental spirits but actual physical beings. 

One of the things that hampers John is that he is affected by cold iron restraints. (Handcuffs will do) All of his Faerie Fire powers disappear as well as his Minions can not detect him in any way while so bound. This made his prison time a real mess. 

Now Bubba likes them well enough but the 6'4' 300 pound hairy biker has these pixies and elves that follow him everywhere. It's kind of hard for him to live like he once did and now his "real" father is expecting him to live up to the nobility of the Seelie Court. 

Bubba's not handling it well.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Way Cool Thank You and I choose:
> 
> 
> *BASTION* - PL 10, 150pp
> ...




Err change that to Nullify Movement.  I re-read Drain Movement and it's touch only, which is just odd.  Nullify Movement essentially means you can stop something from moving by nullifying its movement stat.

I envisioned (and you can change this if you want) that Bastion was a scientist researching kinetic energy and perhaps working on a perpetual motion machine or something like that.  The experiments were awry and boom, he has powers.  That's about all I had with the character concept.  Feel free to dump it or expand on it.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Idea 1 - A young woman finds out that she has the legacy of an ancient Mayan bloodline...when her grandfather takes her to one of the old pyramids and sacrifices her to the sun god, Jaguar! God of both sun and underworld, the Jaguar once long ago empowered a noble line of Mayans to police the boundary of life and death and make sure that those who transgressed were returned to their rightful places. She woke up at sunrise the next day, no sign of the knife wound that "killed" her. The gifts of her blood had awakened; strength and agility and fast healing. She became a costumed hero; focusing on situations involving "undead" or mad science that crossed the bounds of life and death. However, those circumstances being relatively rare, she had plenty of time to foil the odd bank robbery, make the odd headling along the way!
> 
> Idea 2 - Max Power! A jaded, cynical police detective unwittingly becomes the host for a higher-order alien energy being that takes refuge in his body to hide from enemies beyond imagining. In much the same way a human body gives off heat, this alien gives off a strange bio-energy that infuses Max, changing him, and that he can discharge with incredible power and finesse. Now he's adopted a name and costume...such as they are...and set about crimefighting with all the flair and aplomb of Joe Friday. And most of the sheer competence as well.
> 
> ...one or two more, but it's getting late.




Either one of those sounds fine.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2007)

Draft of Nanite.  Mostly he's a pretty simple build, which is good because it allows me to spend so much more time coming up with interesting ways to spend his 10 shapeshifting points.

[sblock=Nanite]
*John Tyler a.k.a.  Nanite* - PL 10, 150pp
*Concept*: Technologically Empowered Jack of all Trades

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength [STR]*: 22 (12)
*Dexterity [DEX]*: 22 (12)
*Constitution [CON]*: 22 (12)
*Intelligence [INT]*: 16
*Wisdom [WIS]*: 14
*Charisma [CHA]*: 14
*PP Spent*: 20

*SAVES*
*Fortitude [FORT]*: +11
*Reflex [REF]*: +11
*Willpower [WILL]*: +11
*Toughness [TGH]*: +6
*PP Spent*: 19

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics 5 (+11)
Climb 5 (+11)
Concentration 4 (+6)
Knowledge: Physical Sciences 4 (+7)
Notice 5 (+7)
Stealth 5 (+11)
*PP Spent*: 7

*FEATS*
Accurate Attack
Benefit: Corporate Sponsorship
Blind Fight
Diehard
Endurance
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Precise Shot
Quick Change
*PP Spent*: 9

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
*Attack Bonus [ATK]*: 7
*Damage [DMG]*: 6
*Defense [DEF]*: 8
*Initiative [INIT]*: 10
*PP Spent*: 30

*POWERS*
Enhanced Ability: Strength 10 (10 PP)
Enhanced Ability: Dexterity 10 (10 PP)
Enhanced Ability: Constitution 10 (10 PP)
Immunity 3 (3 PP)
- Aging
- Disease
- Poison
Regeneration 14 (14 PP)
- Bruised 3 (1/round)
- Injured 5 (1/standard action)
- Disabled 3 (1/20 minutes)
- Ability Damage 3 (1/20 minutes)
Shapeshifting 2 (18 PP)
- Action: Free Action
*PP Spent*: 65

*COMPLICATIONS*
Pending
Corporate Responsibilities?  College Classes?  Others?

*CHARACTER STORY*
Pending
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shapeshifts]
Jetpack - flight 5
Laser - Blast 5
Laser Cannon - Blast 10 (Penetrating, Action: Full Round, Distracting)
Claws - Strike 4 (Mighty, Accurate), Wall Crawling 2
Shock Fists - Stun 5
Armor Plating - Protection 4 (Impervious 6)
Body Reinforcing - Density 3
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 19, 2007)

Mnemonic has been updated to include Equipment.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

Is my concept OK to build, or should I  go another direction?

Also, one of his powers may require a ruling.  

He would have an animation power that only works on machines.  This would be his main utility power in addition to his blast, and he would probably buy an alternate power on it to charm robots.  The question is to what extent they simply become oddly-shaped minions with slam attacks and to what extent they can perform their usual mechanical functions.  Assuming he hits and it doesnt save, can he make a car break or accelerate?  If he animates a door, can it unlock and open itself or would it need to extracate itself form its hinges by force? Can an animated computer access its memory?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 20, 2007)

Bastions background updated

*Also I've been thinking*

With Bastion being a Research Physicist at the University, Glory being a student and Nanite a Nano-tech 'test subject', could the 'University' be a hook for how this group know each other? 
How can the others be tied in to that story line?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 20, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Bastions background updated
> 
> *Also I've been thinking*
> 
> ...




I can easily change the Albright Institute to the University Research Dept. in Mnemonic's background if need be.

Edit: The Background is just a rough draft anyway, I plan on smoothing it out and rewriting it if chosen.


----------



## Insight (Jan 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Is my concept OK to build, or should I  go another direction?
> 
> Also, one of his powers may require a ruling.
> 
> He would have an animation power that only works on machines.  This would be his main utility power in addition to his blast, and he would probably buy an alternate power on it to charm robots.  The question is to what extent they simply become oddly-shaped minions with slam attacks and to what extent they can perform their usual mechanical functions.  Assuming he hits and it doesnt save, can he make a car break or accelerate?  If he animates a door, can it unlock and open itself or would it need to extracate itself form its hinges by force? Can an animated computer access its memory?




Animate Object gives a normally inanimate object the ability to move.  The movement is land-based unless you add Flight or another movement power with the Affect Others option.  This ability would have no effect on objects that can already move, although you could make an unoccupied car move (since it cannot move on its own).  It does not give the inanimate object the ability to attack, though you could cause it to ram a target.

EDIT: I looked at Animate Object again, and it looks like you basically build the animated object as a construct, and can add things like attacks and other abilities.  This seems fairly complicated, but if you want to pursue it, go ahead.

Datalink has an Alternate Effect (basically an Alternate Power feat) that enables you to control machines.  You would probably want this for your character.  With this power (and the power feat), you could fully control a computer, access its memory, etc.  If you were to control a machine or robot with an attack ability, it would retain that ability along with any other functions.

In fact, given the above, you may want to go with Datalink over Animate Object.  I think Datalink better describes what you are trying to do, though you are welcome to do both.


----------



## Insight (Jan 20, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Bastions background updated
> 
> *Also I've been thinking*
> 
> ...




I still have to pick which six characters are going to be in the game.  I would prefer that you hold off on putting together a group affiliation until that has happened.

But yes, if any of those three are selected, that would be a fine way to connect them.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 20, 2007)

There is a Machine Animation power in Ultimate Power. It is essentially Animate Objects (Machines).

I do believe animated objects can attack to the best of thier shape and form. 

Animate Shadows can grapple, Animate Statues can punch, Animate Cars can swing open thier car doors to hit someone.

Broken down in Ultimate Power, the Animate Objects power is essentially a Summon Minion effect.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Power Surge, born Sergio Paretti, is from an Italian immigrant family in (World-Appropriate New York-Like Place).  When he was a child, his father, who owns a small restaurant, empacised the value of hard work and perserverance, often telling of how his family came to (World-Appropriate US-Like Place) with nothing and built a sucessful life, despite numerous setbacks.  Sergio deeply identified with his fathers' experience.  He was never the strongest or the smartest in his class, but he always got by through good old-fashioned hard work, sticktuitiveness, and the support of his family and his close-knit ethnic neighborhood. 

When he was 17, things turned sour for the Parettis, when gangsters moved into the neighborhood and began demanding increasingly-unreasonable protection money.  Hoping to find information to anonymously pass on to the police, Sergio climbed a fire escape and began listening in on the gangsters' conversations.  He was soon spotted and confronted by a guard, and when the guard grabbed him from behind, he instinctively turned around and struck the man.  To his surprise, he felt as if he was being mildly electricuted.  He felt the electricity go through him, and his hair stood up.  His fist struck the guard in the chest, the shock stopped the guard's heart, and he feel from the fire escape (Developed Electrical Control).  Sergio ran, fearing the mafia, the police, and himself.  But no one had seen him, and the coronor ruled the guard's death to have been caused by a freak heart attack, rather than caused by a freak.

Sergio wrestled with the situation for a long time.  He felt bad for the gangster he killed, even though it was an accident.  On the other hand, the guy was a mob enforcer, a man who harmed the innocent for a living...and he would never again harm anyone else.  Of course, it is always better for the bad guys to be caught and tried under the law, but he could not escape the fact that the world is better off on account of his strange accident.  

Shortly after, he noticed a sudden affinity for machines.  He never waited long for an elevator.  In fact, if he thought about it enough, they seemed to come directly to whatever floor he was on, regardless of other calls. (Developed Machine Control)

After graduating from high school, he joined the military.  During his routine entry physical, the military tested his blood for extant or latant super-powers, and shortly after basic training, he was assigned to a special unit of similarly-unique individuals.  There, they taught him to hone his powers and use them to protect the innocent and punish the guilty. (Developed Enhanced Dex for better aim, APs and Power Feats on his Electrical Control Array, his Forecefield, combat feats)  After a while, he was transferred yet again, this time outside of the military to an off-the-books operation that dealt in especially delicate situations.

Among his many missions, he was sent with Corporal Atom, a hero with the ability to manipulate radiation, to destroy a nuclear research facility in Lazulistan that was about to begin production of nuclear weapons.  Atom was to drain the materials of their radioactivity, and Surge was to destroy the rest of the facility.  Something went wrong on Atom's end, and the facility's small research reactor exploded.  Atom and Surge were separated in the confusion, and the radiation created too much radio interference for communication.  Atom got out fine, since he is immune to radiation, but Surge eventually died of radiation poisoning in the nearby wilderness.  But something strange happened then: he got better (Developed Healing:Resurrection 1). Whats more, he found himself to be especially resistant to damage, an entirely immune to blades and some bullets, too (Developed Enhanced Constitution and Impervious Toughness). (As he found out the hard way while getting out of Lazulistan, during an incident when his forcefield was temporarily down).

When he recovered, he found his way back to the military, and to a disgraced Corporal Atom who had assured their superiors that he must have been vaporized by the explosion.  

Military scientists determined that his electrical mutations were but one example of a uniquely flexable biology unlocked by the massive exposure to radiation.  His natural perserverance imprinted itself into his DNA, granting him additional powers.  He agreed to be used as a test subject, so htat the military oculd determine how to increase his powers to become a better soldier, to become better able to protect the innocent.  Using a combination of radiation, gene therapy based on the powers of other mutants, and mental excercises, they were able to expand his powers.  Their greatest success was manipulation of light waves, which gave him invisibility, a danger sense, darkvision, and the ability to hear radio communications, as well as helping him enhance his electrical powers by manefesting them as illusory devices that he could use to focus his mind on using his abilities (Those observing him with other than regular vision sees him using pure electrical energy instead).  His mastery of radio waves opened up additional possibilities for transmitting his powers, and he was trained to combine it with his mind-related electrical abilities to gain the power of telepathy.  Additionally, they were able to grant him minor flight and sound manipulation (Developed Concealment form Sound) powers.

Eventiually, however, his unit was shut down when a new Secretary of Defense cut out certian black operations that the new president would have disapproved of.  Surge adapted to civilian life by getting a job as a police consultant, which gave him the access necessary to fight crime anonymously.  

His perserverance and dedication are by far his most prominent feature.  He will do whatever it takes to take down the bad guys, and his formidible defensive powers make him quite willing to take big risks.  He fights well alone, but his military background taught him to be an adept team player as well.  Occasionally, when he gets bored, he uses his powers to listen to civilian radio rather than paying much attention to whats going on around him.  If he's bored and figity, he's probably listening to music.  If he's bored and angry, he's probably listening to talk radio.

Surge is of medium height and a bit stocky.  While good looking, his time in the military and later covert ops sometimes keeps him from opening up to people as much as he wishes he could, and his ability to lead is hampered by the lack of the heirarchical power structure he's used to.  His military backgorund also, however, makes him fiercely protective of his allies, and is quite willing to take a bullet -- or a tank shell -- for his friends, especially since no normal weapon short of a battleship's gun battery can harm him.  is Nonetheless, he is, outwardly at least, reasonably easy-going and wryly humorous.  His hero costume is camouflage pants, a white shirt, a mlitary jacket, and an American flag bandana with eye holes.  This seems to have the same quasi-magical effect as Clark Kent's glasses, making him strangely difficult to identify (    ).  

Some mechanical notes:  Many of his attack powers have Homing becuase electricity needs to go somewhere rather than disapating, so it can arc back to the target if it just misses.  They also tend to have Full Power because he focuses his power by imagining them weapons such as bullets and grenades, and their effects cannot typically be modulated.  He has limited uses of the grenades and rockets beucase no one typically carries large numbers of those, but typically does carry plenty of bullets.  The grenades have ricochet (because grenades do that), as well as sense-dependant to simulate the sensory-overload ability of flash grenades.

*Sergio Paretti, aka Power Surge, Mutant Super-Soldier
PL: 10  (150 pp)* 
*ABILITIES:* 

STR: 10 (0)  
DEX: 16 (+3/+2)   
CON: 20 (+5/+4)   
INT: 10 (0)   
WIS: 14 (+2)   
CHA: 10 (0)		
*PP Spent: 16*

*SKILLS:* 

Bluff 10 (+10) 
Concentration 10 (+12) 
Diplomacy 8 (+8) 
Drive  (+3)
Escape Artist  (+3)
Gather Info 10 (+10)
Notice 10 (+10) 
Pilot 1 (+4)
Sense Motive 10 (+12)
Survival  (+2)
Swim 1 (+1) 							
*PP Spent: 15*

*FEATS:*  Attack Specialization: Electrical Control Array (1), Dodge Focus (5), Improved Initiative (1), Quick Change (1), Uncanny Dodge, Precise Shot (2), Elusive Target, Evasion (2), Power Attack, Redirect, Attractive (1), Interpose 	
*PP Spent: 18	* 

*POWERS:  *

*Electrical Control Array:* 20pp+9pp (APs) = 29pp
*Electrical Control (Blast) 10* Full Power Drawback, Homing 
_Manefests as a pistol_
(10ranks*2base-1fullpower+1homing = 20pp)

*Mind Control 10* (Extra: Conscious, Flaw: Range: Ranged) w/Homing and Full Power 
_Manefests as an electrical whip that must hit to be effective_
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-1ranged)-1 full power+1 homing = 20pp)

*Disintegrate 10* (Extras: Full Round, Unreliable (5-times method w/1hour mental excercises to recover.  If he runs out of uses, the entire array goes down)) w/ Full Power and Homing
((base4-1full round-1unreliable)*10ranks+1homing-1fullpower = 20pp)
_Manefests as a rocket launcher_

*Strike 10* (Extras: Aura, Duration +2, Side-Effect(Strike 10 each round)) and Incurable and Full Power 
_Manefests as a melee weapon, usually a combat knife if he is doing lethal damage or a baton if he is doing non-lethal damage_
(10ranks*(1base+1aura+2duration-2Side-Effect-1full power+1incurable =  20pp)
_ Note: the side-effect is riskier than it looks because if the forcefield is dropped by a nullify, stun, etc, it effects him at the beginning of the round, before he can turn the force field back on or switch powers)_

*Animate Objects (Mechanical)* 10 (10ranks*2base = 20pp)
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_

*Blast 10 w/ Autofire 1 and Full Action*, Full Power, Homing 
_Manefests as a machine gun_
(5ranks*(2base+1autofire-1)+1full power-1homing = 20pp)

*Datalink/Charm Computer/Whatever We Call It 10*
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-1ranged)-1 full power+1 homing = 20pp)

*Telekinesis 9* w/Precise and Extend Range 
_Manefests as pure electrical energy that moves things as if it were a physical object_
(9ranks*2base+1precise+1ext range = 20pp)

*Teleport 9 * (Extras: Accurate, Medium(wiring)) w/Easy and Turnabout 
_Manefests by transforming briefly into a bolt of lightning shooting into the medium, than another bolt coming out of the medium at the destination to the spot he is to appear_
(9*(2base-1medium+1accurate)+1Easy+1Turnabout=20pp)

* Blast 10 * (Extras: Area 1: Explosion, Sense-Dependent) w/Full Power and Ricochet, Linked with the other grenade power. (10*(2base+1area-1sense-dependant)-1full power+1ricochet)

*End Electrical Control Array*

*Force Field (Impervious) 8*, Selective (8ranks*(1base+1impervious)+1selective = 17pp)

*Enhanced Dexterity 2 *(2pp)

*Enhanced Constitution 2* (2pp)

*Flight 1* (2pp)
_Manefests as a jet-pack, with the bottom glowing with electrical energy like certain space-ship engines_

Sight & Sound Manipulation Array (5pp+1Ap = 6pp)
*Concealment 3: Normal Sight & Hearing* Full Power (Cannot become just invis or just silenced)
(3base*3ranks-1fullpower=5pp)
_When invisible, the other abilities' visual manefestations are also invisible_

*Stun 10* (Flaws: Sense-Dependent (target must see the center point), Unreliable (the five times option until an hour of meditation), Side-Effect (Blast 10 on self on sucessful reflex save of an opponent), Exras: Area 1: Explosion) w/Full Power and Ricochet, Linked with Blast power (2base-1sensedependant-1unreliable-1side effect = .5/rank...10 ranks = 5pp-1ricochet+1fullpower.  Total = 5pp)
_Manefests as a hand grenade_

* End Sight & Sound Manipulation Array *

*Impervious Toughness 5* (5pp)

*Regeneration (Resurrection) 1 *(1pp) 

*Super-Senses (Radio) 1 *(1pp)

*Super-Senses (Darkvision) 1 * (2pp)

*Super-Senses (Danger Sense) 1 *(1pp)

*Telepathy 1 *(2pp)

*PP Spent: 70*

*SAVES: * 

Toughness 13 (13 flat-footed, Impervious 13)
Fortitude 10  (5pp)
Reflex 9 (6pp)
Will 10	(8pp)				
*PP Spent: 19*

*COMBAT:*

Base Attk: +7 (14pp)
Base Defense: +2 (4pp)
Initiative: +8

Typical Attack: +9 (7+2Attack Spec)
Typical Damage: +10
Special Effects (Homing, Area, whatever) vary
*PP Spent 18 *

*Drawbacks:*

Most powers do not function properly or at all under water, or where electricity cannot be easily controlled -3
Blast Powers do not work where fire cannot burn-1
Minor Weakness:  Rubber/Especially-Nonconductive-Fantasy-Materials Weaponry -1
Minor Weakness:  Water-based attacks -1

*PP Spent: -6 *

*PP Spent 16abilities+18feats+15skills+70powers+19saves+18combat-6drawbacks = 150pp*

*Complications:*

Secret Identity -- Though it is classified, the DoD knows who he really is.  So do a number of his former coworkers (and possibly old enemies?), some of whom moved on to less honorable professions after their program got cut.
Enemy -- Corporal Atom, who still works for the military, resents Surge's inadvertant role in ruining his career.
Enemy -- the mob boss who tormented his neighborhood turned on his associates and is in witness protection in Iowa.  Surge knows where he lives, and is sometimes haunted with the desire for veangence.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

For the data thing, can there just be a Charm Computers/Robots that works just like usual mind control (I'd be taking the Conscious and Ranged (thus requiring an attack roll) changes just like the one for other things, as I already have a regular mind control attack as an AP (The human brain works on electrical impulses, afterall).

The datalink power as written is for using computer-related skills from rediculous range telepathically, and is only a 1 point power when I can AP a three.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 20, 2007)

I added "Fire Sense" so that Glory knows where Fires are for him to teleport through.  I made it a dynamic alternate power with fly, so my fly speed is a bit slower, unless I concentrate on flying rather than extending my senses outward to feel the flames.  It takes a great deal more power to teleport, so I can't teleport and fly/sense at the same time.

Also, I added a drawback-a major vulnerability to water-based attacks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2007)

If you are still accepting candidates:  I'd like to put forward Century Girl.

History:  Everyone knows that Earth's greatest hero was the Centurion, a visitor from another dimension gifted with Superhuman abilities beyond mortal comprehension, and a noble heart.  He would never break, never falter in his duty, and that uncompromising nature created a lot of enemies for the hero, people who envied his gifts, and would do anything to get it, especially back in the dark days of World War 2 when a Centurion cutting loose on a German City might have changed the course of history.  American Scientists sought to change that, if Centurion refused to destroy towns then they would make themselves a Centurion that would.

Using a bit of Centurion's genetic material they attempted to clone him, but the process was so experimental and new that every attempt was a failure.  The clones and their powers were unstable, extremely so, dying almost as soon as they were born from the intradimensional radiation that had given the Centurion his powers.  With the extreme cost of the project the mounting failures became too much and the program was terminated with the remaining materials placed into storage so that more money could be spent on the weapons that were actually part of the war.

Sealed away in her cloning chamber the only female clone slept blissfully unaware that she was suppoused to have been scrapt.  It was unknown as to why the clone had been a female but the money was not availible to persue it, the underground lab was closed and no human set foot inside it for 70 years.  Flash forward to the present day when an earthquake disrupts the power to the girl's cloning tube, causing the unthinkable to happen, she woke up.  Naked and surrounded by the ruin of a lab focused entirely on one man, she came to an erroneous conclusion, that the Centurion was her father.  She looked almost identicle to him, except for being a girl and younger of course, but there was certainly a resemblance, and there was even a set of his clothes there, so this had to be his place, even if it was falling a part.  She slipped on his uniform and flew off to go looking for her father, incidently causing a great deal of confusion as she searched.  In time she ran into the Centurion's former colleagues and asked them if they had seen her father flabbergasting the lot of them.

Since her first appearance, the girl has adopted two names, Century girl, and the secret identity Makenzie Leeds with the help of some of Freedom City's heroes.  She has also found out that while she is a clone, because she isn't an exact clone her DNA reads as if she truly is the Centurion's daughter, and in talking with some of his former teammates, they decided to keep secret the fact that she is a clone.  Now Makenzie spends her days as her Centurion did, watching over the city as part of a team of new heroes.

Century Girl - PL 10, 150pp (+2 Toughness & Damage, -2 Attack & Defense)
Concept: Clone of the World's Greatest Hero

ABILITY SCORES
Strength [STR]: 34
Dexterity [DEX]: 18
Constitution [CON]: 34
Intelligence [INT]: 12
Wisdom [WIS]: 8
Charisma [CHA]: 14
PP Spent: 60

SAVES
Fortitude [FORT]: 12
Reflex [REF]: 10
Willpower [WILL]: 5
Toughness [TGH]: 12 (Impervious 10)
PP Spent: 12

SKILLS
Acrobatics +8(4), Diplomacy +6(4)*, Knowledge Pop Culture +3(2), Notice +5(6)
PP Spent: 4

*+8 when Attractive applies

FEATS
Attack Specialization (Unarmed), Attractive (1), Dodge Focus (4), Interpose, Luck (1), Ultimate Save (Toughness)
PP Spent: 9

COMBAT ATTRIBUTES
Attack Bonus [ATK]: 6 (+8 Unarmed)
Damage [DMG]: 12 [Unarmed]
Defense [DEF]: 18 (12 Flat)
Initiative [INIT]: +4
PP Spent: 20

POWERS
Super Strength +6 [PF: Countering Punch, Ground strike; 14pp]
Impervious Toughness +10 [10pp]
Flight +6 [AP: Speed 4; 13pp]
Immunity +4 [Aging, Cold, Heat, Pressure; 4pp]
Super Senses +4 [Extended Vision (2), Low Light Vision, Ultra Hearing; 4pp]
PP Spent: 45

COMPLICATIONS
Enemies - The Centurion's Enemies might be looking for a bit of vicarious payback by taking it out on his apparent daughter
Secret - Century girl is a clone of Centurion and her creators really don't want people to know that they were attempting to clone the great hero
Reputation - Centurion was the greatest hero of the world and not everyone is ready to see someone take up his uniform


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2007)

Is there any practical way for a ranged attacker to use the attack/damage tradeoff?  Is seems that the only say to get it is on strike or using strength, on account of the 20pp cap (I probably couldnt find the points to do it anyway, even if I could, though)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Is there any practical way for a ranged attacker to use the attack/damage tradeoff?  Is seems that the only say to get it is on strike or using strength, on account of the 20pp cap (I probably couldnt find the points to do it anyway, even if I could, though)




Power attack.  1 point.  Will net you the same effect up to 5.

Otherwise, you'd have to have some kind of penalty built in to the attack to make it higher.  Distracting, Action: Full Round, etc.


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2007)

Got M&M and enthusiastically rethinking the build of the character. (I have more points in skills than the proto-batman character, which doesn't match what I was thinking about)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Power attack.  1 point.  Will net you the same effect up to 5.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd have to have some kind of penalty built in to the attack to make it higher.  Distracting, Action: Full Round, etc.




True.  And amusingly enough, I already have power attack.


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2007)

Can you combine reactive power with tiring.
Reactive means you can do it whenever but tiring requires "extra effort" (i.e. a free action). Typically can't take a free action outside of your round.

I ask because the whole "incorporial but must hold breath" looks tricky to model. I was trying to get a situation where I can reflexively turn insubstantial but limit it (partially because of the power cap and partially because the character would be a bit boring).

Extra effort would mean that he can kinda dodge anything... once or twice.

The other thing I'm planning on doing is buying up defense a lot (which would hopefully reflect the suit doing "little reactive phases" to help avoid attacks).

Trying to make it interesting but not broken/excessively complex.


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Can you combine reactive power with tiring.
> Reactive means you can do it whenever but tiring requires "extra effort" (i.e. a free action). Typically can't take a free action outside of your round.
> 
> I ask because the whole "incorporial but must hold breath" looks tricky to model. I was trying to get a situation where I can reflexively turn insubstantial but limit it (partially because of the power cap and partially because the character would be a bit boring).
> ...




Buying up defense makes sense to show that you can partially phase through attacks randomly.  The Ultimate Power book describes exactly what you're trying to do with reflexive on your insubstantial power.  It's a +1 extra to make it reflexive.  Tiring is a -1 flaw, so together, these cancel each other out, cost-wise.

You can also buy the reflexive extra without the tiring flaw by purchasing the reflexive version as an alternate power, then taking less ranks in that version of your insubstantial power.


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm cutting off new submissions as of today.  If you have already said you are interested, and have not yet submitted a character, please do so by Tuesday, Jan. 23rd.  I'll decide on character selection by Saturday, Jan. 27th.  All character changes need to be completed by Friday, Jan. 26th.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2007)

You could take the unreliable flaw on the power which would give you 5 uses, and then you'd need a heropoint/extra effort to recharge those uses if you want to be able to do it a couple of times per fight.  With the way APs reduce the 20pp cap, you wouldn't actually be able to go insubstantial, you'd be turning into coherent energy which is the rank 3 version of insubstantial since the Insubstantial 4 is 5pp a rank you need the 20pp to get to rank 4.  Those 5 uses/hero point would also include your normal use of the power in addition to the defensive aspect to it.


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2007)

*Big News!*

I was reading the FAQ included with the Mastermind's Manual, and it appears that the power cost for arrays (powers that have alternate powers built in) is not considered to include the actual cost of alternate powers for the purposes of level limits etc.  Therefore a 2pp/rank power could have 10 ranks + alternate powers for a total cost of 23pp but not break the limit on 20pp per power.

So, going forward (and please adjust your characters if necessary), you are allowed to bend the 20pp per power limit for the purposes of adding alternate powers.

Let me know if the above is unclear or you have additional questions regarding this change.

EDIT: I'll re-do the sample characters to reflect this change as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

Bwah! That makes things a LOT easier!

All the...(grumble) point shuffling. Thanks for giving those of us who signaled interest a little extra time. M&M is almost GURPSian in character development time sometimes.


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *BASTION* - PL 10, 150pp
> Concept: Manipulator of kinetic energy.
> 
> ...




I made a few changes to Bastion in the sample characters post, due to my change in how arrays work.  You can choose to use the new version or the older one.


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Buying up defense makes sense to show that you can partially phase through attacks randomly.  The Ultimate Power book describes exactly what you're trying to do with reflexive on your insubstantial power.



Brilliant.

Lets go with that. So instead of jumping about to avoid attacks parts of his body will go from black to a "blueish black with blue energy distortions" as some combination of pre-cog-triggering-minor-phasing.
***

Personally I think it's cool that incorp has different ranks that do different things, but turning into coherent energy seems to complicate an already complicated power-combo/charcter.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> You could take the unreliable flaw on the power which would give you 5 uses, and then you'd need a heropoint/extra effort to recharge those uses if you want to be able to do it a couple of times per fight.



I completely missed the second paragraph.
It seems like this could almost be a different flaw (limited uses?)

Thanks!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

A couple questions: 

1.  Can I customize the visual component of Surge's powers?  I was thinking that the military would have trained him to focus his powers by tying them to regular things that do the same thing, so that, for instance, his blast  power occurs by having a pistol appear that shoots elecriticty, his strike manefests as a knife, his autofire blast a machine gun, if he had an area option, a grendade, a penetrating, homing effect a rocket launcher, etc...This also combines his electrical skills with his light-affecting skills.

2.  Can I tie limitations to those imaginary items, for instance, (not that this would be worth much) his gunish powers not working in a vaccuum, etc.?  And speaking of limitations, how could I handle feedback effects when so long as his force field is up (and there are ways to take it down of course), his imperviousness blocks the damage?   He's not immune to electricity himself, after all, and it would be nice (and in-concept since they would correspond to different military equiptment) to be able to get things like autofire or area attack).  Besides, it would also allow him to do an attack-damage trade to get up to twelve, possibly

EDIT: A lot more stuff posted in the description.  So far I have not included any of the limitations I ask aobut here.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

Tweaked Mnemonic so now when he is successfully Mentally Attacked not only does it wipe his absorbed memories but his as well, therefor taking advantage of being ably to have an alternate power. Now Mnemonic can alter someone's Memories during the Memory Synch insteading of Mimicking them. 

Seemed like a natural progression of the Power.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Tweaked Mnemonic so now when he is successfully Mentally Attacked not only does it wipe his absorbed memories but his as well, therefor taking advantage of being ably to have an alternate power. Now Mnemonic can alter someone's Memories during the Memory Synch insteading of Mimicking them.
> 
> Seemed like a natural progression of the Power.




So wait, he loses his own memories everytime he sucessfully attacks someone with his main power?  Isn't that really dangerous?  He'd have all these stolen memories and powers, but in the middle of combat forget who he is, what his objectives are, and who his friends and foes are.  In fact, if all he has is his victim's memories, might he accidently think he's the villain?  Am I missing something here?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So wait, he loses his own memories everytime he sucessfully attacks someone with his main power?  Isn't that really dangerous?  He'd have all these stolen memories and powers, but in the middle of combat forget who he is, what his objectives are, and who his friends and foes are.  In fact, if all he has is his victim's memories, might he accidently think he's the villain?  Am I missing something here?




No he loses his memories when someone successfully attacks him (i.e. he fails his save)
BUT that is fairly hard to do. He is Impervious for attacks PL 10 and below and has a +15 save.
If it were the otherway I would have said when successfully attackING and well that would've sucked.
Though yes, occasionally a very strong personality can supress his personality and he may think he is that person.  

I myself enjoy characters with some flaws. Though I try to make it flavorful and not all-encompassing. The whole memory muck up thing probably will only occur every few adventures or so.


----------



## Graf (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I'm done with stats. (unless I've made an oops somewhere). Thanks for the help everyone!

As for fitting in with the group Entrapper has some easy possibilities. If his precog isn't acting up he can have been at the "right place at the right time" to have earned other people's stuff. If people are doing techonological research (i.e. the university setting) then he might go there to see about how to 'take the suit off'.

He's also, somewhat inadvertently on my part, a decent "detective type": he's got information gathering/investigation type abilities.
Of course that may not be attractive for the one-shot in question.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

I am sorely hoping the one-shot will be successful enough to continue past the adventure. 

Even if I dont make the cut.

I'd just like to see more M&M games around.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No he loses his memories when someone successfully attacks him (i.e. he fails his save)
> BUT that is fairly hard to do. He is Impervious for attacks PL 10 and below and has a +15 save.
> If it were the otherway I would have said when successfully attackING and well that would've sucked.
> Though yes, occasionally a very strong personality can supress his personality and he may think he is that person.
> ...




Oh, my bad.  That makes A LOT more sense.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am sorely hoping the one-shot will be successful enough to continue past the adventure.
> 
> Even if I dont make the cut.
> 
> I'd just like to see more M&M games around.




Damn straight.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am sorely hoping the one-shot will be successful enough to continue past the adventure.
> 
> Even if I dont make the cut.
> 
> I'd just like to see more M&M games around.




Can he get his memory back at some point or is he a totally new person every few adventures?  That could get really interesting in the Chinese sense.  Are people around him used to him forgetting everything frequently?

Its a really cool concept


----------



## Insight (Jan 22, 2007)

*The Selection Criteria*

I thought it would be a good idea to let you guys know what criteria I'm using to determine which characters are selected.  Note that the following factors are _NOT_ the only ones I'll use, but will be major components.

1.  Creativity.  More interesting and original concepts will be given weight over standard "been there, done that" character concepts.
2.  Useful role in the group.  Characters whose powers and abilities are useful in more situations will be given preference over "one-trick ponies".
3.  Precedence.  Characters finalized early will be given preference over those submitted at the last minute.

Those are the criteria, in order of importance, that I plan to use to make the decisions.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'll decide on character selection by Saturday, Jan. 27th.  All character changes need to be completed by Friday, Jan. 26th.




Are you (or anyone else) going to check over submissions for correctness before this point.  Or are "all changes" just any actual concept/design changes rather than math?


----------



## Insight (Jan 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are you (or anyone else) going to check over submissions for correctness before this point.  Or are "all changes" just any actual concept/design changes rather than math?




I'm not going to nitpick, but yes, I'll be checking the math.  You would probably be more likely to get chosen if I have to do less math to check your character (including point totals, subtotals, etc is a plus).


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are you (or anyone else) going to check over submissions for correctness before this point.  Or are "all changes" just any actual concept/design changes rather than math?




I could double check your math if you want, I'm fairly familiar with the rules but thats up to you.  I would be grateful if some one did the same for my math, I used the Simpson Spreadsheet to build the character but it never hurts to double check.

Insight, you said this was Freedom City, but does that include the standard Freedom City timeline or is it going to differ in major ways?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I could double check your math if you want, I'm fairly familiar with the rules but thats up to you.  I would be grateful if some one did the same for my math, I used the Simpson Spreadsheet to build the character but it never hurts to double check.




You appear to have slighted yourself two skill points.  4 PP spent, only 14 skill points assigned. 4+4+6 = 14 ; 4*4 = 16


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You appear to have slighted yourself two skill points.  4 PP spent, only 14 skill points assigned. 4+4+6 = 14 ; 4*4 = 16




Thanks, I had left out Knowledge: Pop Culture, which is her way of trying to get up to date with everything.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, Peretti's done, except I might tweak him if I am allowed more extensive use of the side-effect power (Not that there are any RAW problems, but its something I would want explicit Dm approval to be comfortable with doing).  For now, there is just a rebound on the strike power (i.e. I he fails to transfer the charge to someone else, he gets it instead).


----------



## Insight (Jan 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I could double check your math if you want, I'm fairly familiar with the rules but thats up to you.  I would be grateful if some one did the same for my math, I used the Simpson Spreadsheet to build the character but it never hurts to double check.
> 
> Insight, you said this was Freedom City, but does that include the standard Freedom City timeline or is it going to differ in major ways?




Assume standard Freedom City unless otherwise directed by your doctor or Game Master.


----------



## Graf (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to check my math one more time today.
If someone has the time could someone take a quick look at the "trapper gear" Device to see if I have it right? (the Restricted Power Feat applies to Device right?)

Also, the mental 'Seer' powers are visible. Is that actually a drawback? For a suite of powers that only total 8 points I don't think it's really worth a power point.

Looking forward to seeing the game even if I don't make the cut!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

I took the liberty of checking people's math et al, so some unsolicited advice if anyone cares.  If I'm wrong about any of this, sry about that:

Entrapper:  
Skills: 33PP buys you 132 Skill points, not 124.  you've spent 128.
Powers: Area is a +1/Rank Extra, not a power feat, alas.

Glory:
Didn't find anything

Mnemonic:
How do you get +14 dmg on your power knucks without trading attack?  It seems that Strike 4 +5 Strength = +9

Bastion: 
Did not find anything

Bubba:
Skills: No ability scores factored in
Complications:  Complications provide hero points when they come up, not pp.   Drawbacks do that.  Only your power loss is a drawback.  The others are, by RAW at least, complications.
Powers:  Power Stunts don't cost PP.  You get those out of extra effort.  You can have them for real using 1 point each to get alternate powers, but either way, you cant use them at once.  You can either have your force field up or use your blast or have minions through th epower.  However, you still get other minions from your feats..

Nanite: 
Didn't Find Anything

Century Girl:
Didn't find anything, though your AP Speed 4 can just as easily be as high as 10, though I guess you could only want 4.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2007)

...I still can't believe it's happened to me, but I've fetched up against some HARD writer's block on this character. It pains me intensely, but I'm gonna have to bail...not that that means much, since I've pretty much expired the time anyway. I just kept getting ideas, but none of them were -right- once I started statting them up. Then I'd try a new one, and another one...

Bah!

I love Supers games too, so this isn't easy for me to do. Anyway, I hope you all have fun, and hopefully I'll get my act together next time there's a Supers game starting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2007)

Corrected Bubba as per DM_matt's corrections.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Century Girl:
> Didn't find anything, though your AP Speed 4 can just as easily be as high as 10, though I guess you could only want 4.




I went with speed 4 since that was what Centurion had.  All of her abilities are at or weaker then Centurion's levels.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I went with speed 4 since that was what Centurion had.  All of her abilities are at or weaker then Centurion's levels.




Ah, I didn't realize you were going from a statted MnM super.  I just assumed you were riffing on Superman and Supergirl.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't realize you were going from a statted MnM super.  I just assumed you were riffing on Superman and Supergirl.




Centurion is the Freedom City homage to Superman.  I guess that makes Century Girl more of a Riff on Superboy since superboy was the clone, then again she isn't a Lex Luthor/Superman Hybrid with completely different powers from the original.  More of an amalgam.  Although neither of those really suffers from a question of are they heros or scam artists or defiling the uniform since Superman approved them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Centurion is the Freedom City homage to Superman.  I guess that makes Century Girl more of a Riff on Superboy since superboy was the clone, then again she isn't a Lex Luthor/Superman Hybrid with completely different powers from the original.  More of an amalgam.  Although neither of those really suffers from a question of are they heros or scam artists or defiling the uniform since Superman approved them.




Oh, right, I got confused, Supergirl HAS a clone, rather than being a clone herself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2007)

> Oh, right, I got confused, Supergirl HAS a clone, rather than being a clone herself.




Superboy is a clone, but of Superman.  Supergirl isn't even a kryptonian, she is a shapeshifter.  Although I guess that depends on which origin you go with, Supergirl/Power Girl has over a dozen.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Superboy is a clone, but of Superman.  Supergirl isn't even a kryptonian, she is a shapeshifter.  Although I guess that depends on which origin you go with, Supergirl/Power Girl has over a dozen.




In the JLU cartoon, Supergirl is Superman's niece, and was cloned by a secret government project.  She later trveled to the future where she married a (non-evil) version of Braniac. Thats the one I was going by.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> In the JLU cartoon, Supergirl is Superman's niece, and was cloned by a secret government project.  She later trveled to the future where she married a (non-evil) version of Braniac. Thats the one I was going by.




Thats the version I like the most, though in that version she isn't a Kryptonian, she was from another planet in Krypton's system.  Superman found her when he went back to Krypton's wreckage, he just called her his niece.  That back story actually came from the Super Man animated series that was the lead in (with the Batman Animated Series) to Justice League and then JLU.


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2007)

I liked Century Girl a lot too actually.
Didn't know about the animated series so I thought it was a good riff on the recently killed Superboy.

In retrospect I'm thinking that, given how complex the comic characters are, I shouldn't have worried so much about complexity.

Thanks for the Math help! (And the area thing...)


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of checking people's math et al, so some unsolicited advice if anyone cares.  If I'm wrong about any of this, sry about that:
> 
> 
> Mnemonic:
> ...




Matt,

Damage DC starts at 15. A +9 damage bonus equals DC 24.

So the character sheet is correct.

H4H


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt,

Since we are using Ultimate Power you would have to buy your Strike Aura up to a Sustained Duration.

[sblock=Aura]AURA +1 MODIFIER
A touch range sustained duration effect with this extra automati-
cally affects anyone touching you, including anyone who strikes or grapples you unarmed, as well as anyone you touch or grap-
ple.
To apply this extra, first modify the effect’s range and duration, if they are not already touch and sustained, then apply the Aura modifier. So a Damage effect (which is touch range and instant duration) would need a +2 Duration modifier along with the +1 Aura modifier.
You can turn your aura on or off as a free action and it is sus-
tained in duration (the effect itself has its normal duration, so a Stun Aura’s effect is still instant in duration and lasting). You can change your aura effect’s duration with Duration modifiers. You can apply the Selective feat to change what parts of your body the aura covers as a free action; it normally surrounds you com-
pletely.
Any attacker who makes a successful unarmed attack or a suc-
cessful attack roll to begin a grapple is automatically affected by your Aura. This includes those attacks which you successfully block in such a manner that the attacker comes into contact with your Aura. The attacker gets a normal saving throw against the Aura’s effect.
An attacker using a melee weapon does not come into direct contact with your Aura and therefore is generally not affected by it, although the Aura may affect the weapon itself. Descriptors can also affect this; for example, an Electrical Damage Aura could conduct through a metal weapon, affecting the wielder, while leaving the weapon itself largely undamaged. The Gamemaster should adjudicate these on a case-by-case basis.
If you make an unarmed attack while your Aura is active, a Damage Aura stacks with your melee damage, while targets save against other Aura effects separately.
You can also inflict your Aura effect on anyone you successfully grapple; you only need to make a successful attack roll to initiate the grapple, the effect occurs whether or not you win the opposed grapple check. It occurs again each round on your action so long as the grapple continues, which is likely to encourage your oppo-
nent to release you and escape the grapple as soon as possible. If you activate your Aura while being grappled, it affects anyone grappling you automatically (and, again, will likely encourage them to let go).
An Aura effect does not provide any protection against attacks (beyond dissuading opponents from attacking you unarmed); use an appropriate defense effect like Protection for that.[/sblock]

Also how does Full Power Inhibit Animate Objects? You can only animate one object at a time, w/o progression.  What exactly is "Full Power" on the Animate do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Since we are using Ultimate Power you would have to buy your Strike Aura up to a Sustained Duration.
> 
> ...




He couldnt make smaller/weaker minions.  I'll remove that if people think its lame.

RE: Aura, I guess I'll have to figure something out there.  I don't have Ultimate Power, so I assumed it worked as it did in the book.  I'll probably just remove aura and get sometihng else.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Damage DC starts at 15. A +9 damage bonus equals DC 24.
> 
> ...




Doh!


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 23, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thats the version I like the most, though in that version she isn't a Kryptonian, she was from another planet in Krypton's system.  Superman found her when he went back to Krypton's wreckage, he just called her his niece.  That back story actually came from the Super Man animated series that was the lead in (with the Batman Animated Series) to Justice League and then JLU.




Huh!!!??! I always thought Supergirl was Kal-Els _older_ cousin Kara Zor-El


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Huh!!!??! I always thought Supergirl was Kal-Els _older_ cousin Kara Zor-El




Like I said there are many different origins for her.  The animated DC universe's Supergirl was a girl from Argos, a 2nd planet in Krypton's solar system.  She wasn't related to him except that she was still a child and when he rescued her from the frozen planet he and Ma & Pa Kent raised her on the farm.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Huh!!!??! I always thought Supergirl was Kal-Els _older_ cousin Kara Zor-El



Good god! You are like so "pre-crisis".


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Good god! You are like so "pre-crisis".




Which crisis?  Haven't there been about a dozen now?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Which crisis?  Haven't there been about a dozen now?



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERITIC!!!!!!! There is but ONE true crisis.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERITIC!!!!!!! There is but ONE true crisis.




Now I'm totally confused.  I can think of at least two, and I don't really read comics.  Which is the "true" one?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now I'm totally confused.  I can think of at least two, and I don't really read comics.  Which is the "true" one?



I weep for you. I'm blowing my nose night now.   

I speak of the original. The Crisis on infinate Earths.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 23, 2007)

I still havn't had time to get my normal college student identity all statted out.  Suffice it to say, he will be pretty weak.  I am, however working on it.


----------



## Graf (Jan 24, 2007)

IANAE but I thought the original Crisis on Infinite Earths was the first mega-crossover event in comics. Though they have them every year now it was unprecedented and really had an impact (in terms of sales, thinking about comics continuity, -actually- killing characters and keeping them dead, etc etc.).

I don’t, personally, think it’s aged very well as a series but it was groundbreaking (and the first time that comics companies acknowledged that they had over-created and need to clean shop).

Prior to Crisis Supergirl was actually related to Superman.
Post Crisis (Iron Age I suppose) she was a shapechanger who was manipulated by Lex Luthor into being Supergirl so he could have “his own super person”.*

The “original” supergirl was still around, sort of, as Power Girl (or Power Woman). She had lots of different backgrounds given to her by different authors (kept ‘rediscovering her true identity’) which was a big plot point in one of the recent Crisises. (IIRC Infinite Crisis, which lead up to the current 52 event).


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2007)

I know that the original Supergirl died during Crisis on Infinite Earths.  Either way the one that I happen to like is the Animated DCU version of her, where she is from Argo.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 24, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Good god! You are like so "pre-crisis".




Hehe Well I consider that a complement as I was never much of a fan of the killing spree that was 'Crisis' (well what I saw of it anyway).

I was never much of a Superman fan and what meager comic book money I did have went on titles like Swamp Thing, The Lone Wolf and Cub and a few Anthologies.

Then of course I discovered _Telnet MUDs_ and my hobbies and life were changed forever


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2007)

Surge's stats are finalized.  He's complicated, but I've shown all my work.  He has lots and lots of powers, but mainly to accomodate both the electrical stuff and the soldier stuff with various weapons. He actually a bit weaker for having so many, as he has far more attack forms than he would ever use in any given fight, but it works flavorwise.


----------



## Insight (Jan 25, 2007)

*FINAL CHARACTER SUBMISSION TOMORROW!!!*

I need all prospective character designs submitted by midnight US Eastern tomorrow night (Friday).  I will use the subsequent 24 hours to select the characters for the game.  Any changes made after midnight US Eastern time will not be considered.  If your character is selected, you will, however, have the opportunity to tweak your character at a later time if need be.

We have 8 prospective characters at this time.  The good news is that six characters will be selected.  The bad news is that two of them will not.  Anyone not selected will be reserved as alternates in case someone drops out.

The character selections will be announced in this thread some time on Saturday, no later than midnight US Eastern time.

Good luck, all!


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 25, 2007)

What Power Level/PP should I set my normal identity at?

Basically, I am thinking of giving him a few ranks in a bunch of academic-type skills, and maybe a few feats (such as equipment) to represent the handful of resources he has in real life.


----------



## Insight (Jan 25, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> What Power Level/PP should I set my normal identity at?
> 
> Basically, I am thinking of giving him a few ranks in a bunch of academic-type skills, and maybe a few feats (such as equipment) to represent the handful of resources he has in real life.




Normal ID would be a 3pt Drawback in most cases.  Check with me if your Hero ID is hard to disguise/overcome.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 26, 2007)

I meant to ask how many point I have to build my other ID.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 26, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I meant to ask how many point I have to build my other ID.




It is usually the same character with no powers. To qualify I also think you cant have attributes over 20.

Skill ranks, Attack and Defense values, and Saves the normal PL of the campaign, although the GM may limit it to a lower PL, if desired. 

There is nothing however to prevent you from having the the Normal Identity use less then his/her full values.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 26, 2007)

In that case, I'm pretty much done.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 26, 2007)

also if you are defining different traits a good rule of thumb is half the points.


----------



## Graf (Jan 28, 2007)

And they waited with baited breath...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> And they waited with baited breath...




Well, Mr. I IS online... (commences drumroll)


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

Some last minute things came up.  I'll have the selections posted tomorrow.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Some last minute things came up.  I'll have the selections posted tomorrow.




Should be a good team whomever you select. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I know that the original Supergirl died during Crisis on Infinite Earths.  Either way the one that I happen to like is the Animated DCU version of her, where she is from Argo.



The original super girl was fro Krypton. The city they lived in was Argo city. The entire city survived the explosion and was adrift in space. Zor-el was able to use blueprints of Jor-el's ship to send Kara to earth.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 28, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> And they waited with baited breath...




Yes the suspense is overwhelming - cold sweats and heart palpatations as we await the final vote...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2007)

Good Luck all.  Hero4hire, I had actually considered submitting a few characters to your Brave and the Bold game.nothing I came up with was sufficiently street level though.


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Character Roster Announcement*

All right.  The wait is over.  

Just so everyone knows, I went through each character and costed everything out, just to make sure that everything added up.  It was a time-consuming process, but one that I felt was needed in a point based game.  

*Here are our heroes:*

** Mnemonic [hero4hire]
* The Entrapper [graf]
* Glory [ByteRynn]
* Bastion [Tonguez]
* Nanite [hafrogman]
* Century Girl [Shalimar]*

Note also that just because your character was selected does not imply that your character build is perfect - I will have notes for you in a subsequent post if changes need to be made.

For those of you who were not chosen, see below.  I feel like you at least deserve to know why I made these selections, if nothing else, to help you in future games.

Argent:
[sblock]
I felt that the minions thing was going to cause too many problems.  Also, they were bought as fanatical, which would have added 10pp more to your build.  More than that, it was just going to be too complicated to have all those extra characters running around.  It is an interesting idea, and built another way, would probably have been OK.
[/sblock]

DM_Matt
[sblock]
Your character has quite a few technical problems.  So many in fact that I stopped trying to look through them.  Drawbacks are not the same as Flaws, and according to your build, it seems like you have them confused.  Drawbacks subtract 1 or more pp from the total cost, and not the cost per rank.  Based on the fact that this error appears everywhere on your character, it's just going to be too difficult to fix.  I also think that your character has way too many powers.  Some of them don't fit the character concept.  I would have reduced all of those into 2-3 effects at most.  I think if you refocused the character on a few effects as opposed to trying to represent every possible power within an array, I think you would have a much more effective build.
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> DM_Matt
> [sblock]
> Your character has quite a few technical problems.  So many in fact that I stopped trying to look through them.  Drawbacks are not the same as Flaws, and according to your build, it seems like you have them confused.  Drawbacks subtract 1 or more pp from the total cost, and not the cost per rank.  Based on the fact that this error appears everywhere on your character, it's just going to be too difficult to fix.  I also think that your character has way too many powers.  Some of them don't fit the character concept.  I would have reduced all of those into 2-3 effects at most.  I think if you refocused the character on a few effects as opposed to trying to represent every possible power within an array, I think you would have a much more effective build.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Fair enough, but I wish you would hve said something about that during creation time,  I certianly could have fixed that, especially since it seems that since points get traded anyway, that issue only interacts with your point cap house rule, and to my knowledge its acceptable for there to be different drawbacks with dirrerent APs.  Am I wrong about that?  Oh well, if there are drops, I'll go back and do so.    [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Character Rebuilds*

If you see your name in one of the subsequent posts, it means there are some modifications needed to your character build before we start.  I have listed my build of your character.  Please refer any changes to that build so we are talking about the same thing.

Please post any questions in this thread.


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*The Entrapper*

Graf/The Entrapper:
[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 12
Dexterity [DEX]: 14
Constitution [CON]: 14
Intelligence [INT]: 16
Wisdom [WIS]: 14
Charisma [CHA]: 12
PP Spent: 22

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+2) +2
Reflex [REF]: (0+2) +2
Willpower [WILL]: (2+2) +4
Toughness [TGH]: (0+2) +2
PP Spent: 2

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [2] +4, Bluff [4] +5, Concentration [3] +5, Computers [4] +7, Diplomacy [5] +8, Disable Device [4] +6, Escape Artist [4] +6, Gather Information [8] +9, Intimidate [4] +5, Investigate [12] +15, Knowledge (heroes and villains) [12] +15, Knowledge (codes) [8] +11, Notice [12] +14, Perform (harmonica) [4] +6, Profession (math teacher) [6] +9, Search [12] +15, Stealth [4] +6, Swim [2] +3.  Total Ranks 110.
PP Spent: 27

*FEATS*
Benefit 5 (contacts with 1 2nd and 1 3rd tier hero or villain), Well-Informed.
PP Spent: 6

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +3
Damage [DMG]: +1 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +15
Initiative [INIT]: +2
PP Spent: 36

*POWERS*
DEVICE 5 [Technological; Snare 10 (Extra: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Flaw: Unreliable – Limited to 5 Uses (-1)); Power Feats: Alt Powers: Create Object 6 (Extra: Action – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Limited to 5 Uses (-1)), Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Area Burst (+1)), Snare 6 (Extra: Affects Incorporeal; Power Feat: Ricochet 2), Snare 9 (Extras: Area Burst (+1); Flaw: Action – Full Round (-1); Power Feat: Triggered)].  25pp.  Need to spend one more pp on his array.
ESP 2 [Vision Only].  4pp.
INSUBSTANTIAL 4 [Extra: Action – Reactive (+1); Flaw: Tiring (-1)].  20pp.
SUPER-MOVEMENT 2 [Wall Crawling].  2pp.
SUPER-SENSES 4 [Danger Sense (Mental), Precognition (Flaw: Uncontrollable)].  4pp.
PP Spent: 55

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +3 atk, Toughness Save DC 16.
Note: The Entrapper uses the Defense/Toughness trade-off [+15/+5].

*NOTES*
You are 2pp under at 148pp.  

You have 110 ranks in skills, and since skills are purchased in sets of 4, you either need to drop 2 skill ranks or add 2 skill ranks.  If you add 2 skill ranks, it will leave you with 1pp left to spend somewhere.

The device array gives you 25pp to spend, and you have only spent 24pp worth of powers.  Need to spend 1 more pp on this array's powers somewhere.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Glory*

ByteRynn/Glory:
[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 18
Dexterity [DEX]: 18
Constitution [CON]: 18
Intelligence [INT]: 18
Wisdom [WIS]: 18
Charisma [CHA]: 18
PP Spent: 48

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+4) +4
Reflex [REF]: (0+4) +4
Willpower [WILL]: (0+4) +4
Toughness [TGH]: (0+4) +4
PP Spent: 0

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [7] +11, Concentration [12] +14, Diplomacy [13] +17, Knowledge (arcane lore) [2] +6, Knowledge (current events) [1] +5, Knowledge (history) [2] +6, Knowledge (pop culture) [2] +6, Medicine [13] +17.  Total Ranks 52.
PP Spent: 13

*FEATS*
Attack Focus (ranged) 8, Attack Specialization (fire strike) 4, Attractive, Dodge Focus 7, Trance.
PP Spent: 21

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +2
Damage [DMG]: +10 (fire strike)
Defense [DEF]: +3
Initiative [INIT]: +4
PP Spent: 10

*POWERS*
ABSORPTION 6 [Boost 6 – Goes to Fire Control; Extra: Power Magnet (+1); Flaw: Limited (Fire/Heat effects) (-1); Power Feat: Slow Fade; Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  20pp.
FIRE CONTROL 7 [Array/Move Object; Power Feats: Alt Power – Dazzle Sight, Alt Power – Blast, Alt Power – Disintegration 2, Alt Power – Environmental Control 4 (Extreme Heat and Light), Alt Power – Melee Strike (Fire) (Extra: Penetrating), Alt-Power – Healing 4 (Extra: Total); Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  15pp.
IMMUNITY 14 [Fire Damage, Life Support].  14pp.
TELEPORT 9 [Extra: Accurate; Flaws: Long-Range Only (-1), Medium Required (flames) (-1); Power Feats: Dynamic Alt Power – Flight 1, Dynamic Alt Power – Super Senses 7 (Fire Awareness (Accurate), Extended Range (Fire Awareness) 4), Easy].  13pp.
PP Spent: 62

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Fire Blast (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 22 (fire effect), RI 70ft.
Fire Strike (Melee): +2 atk, Toughness Save DC 25 (fire effect).

*NOTES*
You are currently at 154pp according to my build of your character.  We need to find somewhere to cut 4pp.

Your Attack Specialization feat adds +2 to the Save DC for each rank, so 2 ranks gives you a +4 bonus to your attack power.  Since this was bought to +7 already (from the Fire Control array), it caps at +10 due to the campaign's Power Level limits.  Feel free to adjust this if you wish (otherwise you have some wasted pp).

Disintegration power feat was too many pp to be an alt power, so it was lowered to 2 ranks from 4.  Env Control is better built together, not as linked powers, had to lower the ranks to 4 because of the base 14pp of the array.  I am counting the Power Loss Drawback (when fire can’t burn in vacuum, etc) as one –3 modifier to Absorption and Fire Control.  It doesn't apply to Teleport anyway, since it is already limited to being used through flames.  For the Normal Identity Drawback, only 4pp are left from the 10pp total cap, so 2pp is applied each to the Absorption and Fire Control powers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Mnemonic*

hero4hire/Mnemonic:
[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 20
Dexterity [DEX]: 20
Constitution [CON]: 20
Intelligence [INT]: 20
Wisdom [WIS]: 20
Charisma [CHA]: 20
PP Spent: 60

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+5) +5
Reflex [REF]: (0+5) +5
Willpower [WILL]: (0+5) +5
Toughness [TGH]: (0+5) +5
PP Spent: 0

*SKILLS*
Total Ranks 0.
PP Spent: 0

*FEATS*
Attractive, Beginner’s Luck, Connected, Eidetic Memory, Equipment 5, Jack of all Trades, Luck 4.
PP Spent: 14

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +10
Damage [DMG]: +9 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +10
Initiative [INIT]: +5
PP Spent: 40

*POWERS*
MENTAL DUPLICATION 5 [Extra: Alt Save – Fort (+0); Flaw: Split Personality (-1); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp)].  7pp.
MIMIC 5 [All Feats at once; Extra: Linked to Mental Duplication (+0), Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaws: Allows Saving Throw (Fortitude) (-1), Split Personality (-1); Power Feats: Alt Power – Mental Transform (Alter Memory; Extra: Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Range – Touch (-1)); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp),].  8pp.
MIND SHIELD 10 [Extras: Affects Mental Grapple Checks (+1), Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Duration – Permanent (-1)].  20pp.
QUICKNESS 10 [Flaw: Mental tasks only (-1); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp),].  7pp.
PP Spent: 42

*EQUIPMENT [5]*
Masterwork Power Knucks [Strike 4, Mighty, +1 on attack roll; 6ep]
I-Phone [Laptop, Video Camera, Cell Phone; 4ep]
Goggles [Nightvision Goggles, Flash Goggles; 2ep]
Armored Jumpsuit [Protection 3; 3ep]
Blaster Pistol [Blast 5; 5ep]

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Blaster (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 20, RI 50ft.
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +10 atk, Toughness Save DC 24.

*GENERAL DRAWBACKS*
Involuntary Transform [Temporary Amnesia when Succesfully Attacked with a Mental Effect].  1pp.
Involuntary Transform [Occasional Personality Change to Past Victims of Memory Absorption].  1pp.

*NOTES*
You are currently at 155pp according to my build.  We need to find 5pp to cut somewhere.

Also, you currently have 11pp from Drawbacks.  The limit is 10pp as stated in the first post.  Need to get rid of 1 somewhere.  This is before the 155pp mentioned above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Nanite*

Actually, there's nothing wrong with your character, but I wanted you to see my build in case there was a discrepancy I missed somehow.

[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 12/22
Dexterity [DEX]: 12/22
Constitution [CON]: 12/22
Intelligence [INT]: 16
Wisdom [WIS]: 14
Charisma [CHA]: 14
PP Spent: 20

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (5+1/6) +6/11
Reflex [REF]: (5+1/6) +6/11
Willpower [WILL]: (9+2) +11
Toughness [TGH]: (0+1/6) +1/6
PP Spent: 19

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [5] +6/11, Climb [5] +6/11, Concentration [4] +6, Knowledge (physical sciences) [4] +7, Notice [5] +7, Stealth [5] +6/11.  Total Ranks 28.
PP Spent: 7

*FEATS*
Accurate Attack, Benefit (Corp. Sponsorship), Blind-Fight, Diehard, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Quick Change.
PP Spent: 9

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +7
Damage [DMG]: +6 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +8
Initiative [INIT]: +5
PP Spent: 30

*POWERS*
ENHANCED ABILITIES 10 [Constitution, Dexterity, and Strength].  30pp.
IMMUNITIES 3 [Aging, Disease, Poison].  3pp.
REGENERATION 14 [Bruised 3 (1/round), Injured 5 (1/standard action), Disabled 3 (1/20 mins), Ability Damage 3 (1/20 mins)].  14pp.
SHAPESHIFT 2 [Variable Container Array; Extra: Action – Free (+1)].  18pp.
PP Spent: 65

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +7 atk, Toughness Save DC 21.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Century Girl*

Corrected.

[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 34
Dexterity [DEX]: 18
Constitution [CON]: 34
Intelligence [INT]: 12
Wisdom [WIS]: 8
Charisma [CHA]: 14
PP Spent: 60

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+12) +12
Reflex [REF]: (6+4) +10
Willpower [WILL]: (6+(-1)) +5
Toughness [TGH]: (0+12) +12
PP Spent: 12

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [4] +8, Diplomacy [4] +6, Knowledge (pop culture) [2] +3, Notice [6] +5.  Total Ranks 16.
PP Spent: 4

*FEATS*
Attack Specialization (Unarmed), Attractive, Dodge Focus 4, Interpose, Luck, Ultimate Save (Toughness).
PP Spent: 9

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +6
Damage [DMG]: +12 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +4
Initiative [INIT]: +4
PP Spent: 20

*POWERS*
FLIGHT 6 [Power Feat: Alt Power – Speed 4].  13pp.
IMMUNITY 4 [Aging, Environmental Cold, Environmental Heat, Pressure].  4pp.
SUPER-SENSES 4 [Extended Vision 2, Low-light Vision, Ultra-hearing].  4pp.
SUPER-STRENGTH 6 [Power Feats: Countering Punch, Ground Strike].  14pp.
TOUGHNESS 10 [Extra: Impervious (+1)].  10pp.
PP Spent: 45

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +8 atk, Toughness Save DC 27.
Note: Century Girl uses the Attack/Save DC (+8/+12) and Defense/Toughness (+8/+12) trade-offs.

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]Fair enough, but I wish you would hve said something about that during creation time,  I certianly could have fixed that, especially since it seems that since points get traded anyway, that issue only interacts with your point cap house rule, and to my knowledge its acceptable for there to be different drawbacks with dirrerent APs.  Am I wrong about that?  Oh well, if there are drops, I'll go back and do so.    [/sblock]




OOC:
[sblock]
Drawbacks are single-amount subtractions from the total cost of a power.  Flaws are pp/rank reductions.  I think you had them switched.  When you apply a 2pp Drawback to a 20pp power, it is reduced to 18pp.  It doesn't reduce the "per-rank" cost of the power itself.  Therefore, if you have a 4pp/rank power bought to 10 ranks, it's 40pp.  Applying a 2pp Drawback isn't going to make it legal, since the total cost only drops to 38pp.

You have Drawbacks all over the place on your character, and that's the main issue.  As stated in this first post, characters can have a maximum of 10pp from Drawbacks.

If you could somehow convert some or all of those to Flaws, your build would make more sense.

The other issue is that your character is just too "all over the place".  It seems to lack a coherent focus.  I would stick to 2-4 coherent powers and develop those.
[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks for the chance. I had a feeling that the Minions would be a problem. 
I was actually working on a rewrite but I couldn't get it in in time.
Have fun. I'll finish the rewrite and would like to ba an alternate if needed.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2007)

Insight, Attack Specialization is a +2 attack bonus to a specific type of attack, it is the non-power version of the Accurate feat. It follows the Progression of attack focus feat:

BAB: 2pp for a +1 bonus to all attacks
Attack Focus: 1pp for a +1 bonus to ranged or melee attacks
Attack Specialization: 1pp for a +2 bonus for 1 specific type of melee(or a ranged attack)

The attack specialization means that Century Girl has a +6 attack bonus in general, and a +8 attack bonus when attacking unarmed.


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Insight, Attack Specialization is a +2 attack bonus to a specific type of attack, it is the non-power version of the Accurate feat. It follows the Progression of attack focus feat:
> 
> BAB: 2pp for a +1 bonus to all attacks
> Attack Focus: 1pp for a +1 bonus to ranged or melee attacks
> ...




Oops.  Well, never mind then.  I had it in my mind that it was for damage.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock]







			
				insight said:
			
		

> ABSORPTION 6 [Boost 6 – Goes to Fire Control; Extra: Power Magnet (+1); Flaw: *Limited (Fire/Heat effects) (-1)*; Power Feat: Slow Fade; Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  20pp.




According to M&M 2nd ed, page 74, limited to a specific energy type is worth -2, bringing the total cost of this power to 14 pp by your drawback reckoning.[/sblock]

[sblock]







			
				insight said:
			
		

> FIRE CONTROL 7 [Array/Move Object; Power Feats: Alt Power – Dazzle Sight, Alt Power – Blast, *Alt Power – Disintegration 2*, Alt Power – Environmental Control 4 (Extreme Heat and Light), Alt Power – Melee Strike (Fire) (Extra: Penetrating), Alt-Power – Healing 4 (Extra: Total); Drawbacks: Normal Identity (-2pp), Power Loss (Can’t use power underwater, in extreme cold, or in a vacuum (-3pp)].  15pp.




I have 14pp in the Fire Control power, so using that many points on Disintegation (4pp/rank) I should get Disintegration 3, yes?[/sblock]

[sblock]







			
				insight said:
			
		

> *ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
> Fire Blast (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 22 (fire effect), RI 70ft.
> *Fire Strike (Melee): +2 atk, Toughness Save DC 25 (fire effect).*




Attack specialization gives a +2 bonus to attack rolls, not to the saving throw, so as I figure it, my Attack for the Fire Strike should be +10, and my save only DC 22[/sblock]

[sblock]*NOTES*


			
				insight said:
			
		

> You are currently at 154pp according to my build of your character.  We need to find somewhere to cut 4pp.




If the Absorption power costs what I think it does, this more than makes up for the 4 points (in fact it gives me 2 more points to play with-which I will either spend on skills or feats).  Otherwise I will reduce my Int and Str by 2 points.[/sblock]

[sblock]







			
				insight said:
			
		

> Env Control is better built together, not as linked powers, had to lower the ranks to 4 because of the base 14pp of the array.  I am counting the Power Loss Drawback (when fire can’t burn in vacuum, etc) as one –3 modifier to Absorption and Fire Control.  It doesn't apply to Teleport anyway, since it is already limited to being used through flames.  For the Normal Identity Drawback, only 4pp are left from the 10pp total cap, so 2pp is applied each to the Absorption and Fire Control powers.




All very good points, thanks for the fixes.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock]


			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> According to M&M 2nd ed, page 74, limited to a specific energy type is worth -2, bringing the total cost of this power to 14 pp by your drawback reckoning.




You are absolutely correct.  I'll fix it in my version.[/sblock]

[sblock]


			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I have 14pp in the Fire Control power, so using that many points on Disintegation (4pp/rank) I should get Disintegration 3, yes?




Disintegration is 5pp/rank base in Ultimate Power, which is the source I'm using as the final arbiter for this sort of thing.  My guess is that it was recosted at some point for balance reasons.  If you want, you can apply a Flaw to it to reduce the cost back down to 4pp/rank, and could thn get 3 ranks of it.[/sblock]

[sblock]


			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Attack specialization gives a +2 bonus to attack rolls, not to the saving throw, so as I figure it, my Attack for the Fire Strike should be +10, and my save only DC 22




Right.  For some reason, I thought Attack Spec was a damage bonus.  I'll fix it in my version.[/sblock]

[sblock]


			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> If the Absorption power costs what I think it does, this more than makes up for the 4 points (in fact it gives me 2 more points to play with-which I will either spend on skills or feats).  Otherwise I will reduce my Int and Str by 2 points.




The change drops the total cost for Absorption to 14pp, so yes, that actually fixes things.  See above regarding Disintegration.

You are now 2pp under, at 148, with the changes I made to the build based on the above.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2007)

I am in the midst of adding some flavor notes regarding Freedom City.  Please see the first page of this thread for more information.

If you do not own either version of the Freedom City book, or even if you do, please feel free to ask any relevant questions about the setting.


----------



## Graf (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. Lot of work on your part. Very happy to have the corrections (and help with formating, couldn't figure out a clear way to write it).
I'm actually swamped this 24 hour period ( work related visitors from out of town). Will make necessary changes as soon as I can get a moment.
(Can confirm the skills, will fix)

I think the 2 point difference is the Feat: Restricted applied to device (since "people who can use Trapper gear" is basically the Trapper and the Entrapper and whoever the GM wants to make up I thought it would cost 2 points). 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock]I have decided to add two flaws to Disintegration: range (touch) and Distracting.  Basicaly, to get my fire "hot" enough to completely disintegrate something I have to focus on it and touch it directly.  This will also keep me from very often deciding to use disintegration as an attack power.  Mostly, I will use it to bring down walls, burn through barriers, etc.

My two spare points I want to use for +4 skill ranks into Knowledge (arcane lore) and the Ritualist feat.  This will open up an ability to bring in some other Godly-type magic that I don't have PPs for.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2007)

ByteRynn, if you are applying the range flaw to disintegrate then it is actually a -2 flaw because disintegrate is actually a linked strike and drain both bought up to ranged.  Without the range it simply becomes the 3pp/rank power Corrosion.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> ByteRynn, if you are applying the range flaw to disintegrate then it is actually a -2 flaw because disintegrate is actually a linked strike and drain both bought up to ranged.  Without the range it simply becomes the 3pp/rank power Corrosion.




If that is indeed the case, then I have it at 7 ranks as well.

I also took the liberty of drafting a possible how we met story.
Origin of the team:

[sblock]Entrapper has been working as a hero much longer than any of the others.  Since donning the guise of The Entrapper he has become somewhat more accepted by the city’s mainstream heroes.  Missing his time in a team he has been slowly putting word out that he is looking to put together a team of non-affiliated heroes.  Through this process, he has managed to meet up with Century Girl who enjoys the stories that Entrapper can tell her about her father.  He even made friends with her by giving her some of his old Centurian memorabilia.

Ben Braddock and John Tyler both came to the University without roommates, so they were put together in the dorms.  Last year, before Braddock had managed to unlock the secrets of his amulet, his roommate mysteriously disappeared.  His efforts to figure out what happened to his roommate were met with dead ends.  Eventually, John returned, refusing to offer an explanation of where he had been.  Ben and John continued as friends, going to classes and such.  Soon after, Ben discovered his powers, and both friends went to great lengths to hide the fact that they had both become heroes.

In Glory’s exploits as a hero, he ran into Century Girl a few times, all, notably, rescuing people from house fires.  The two heroes have become friends.  One night, after doing a short-term team-up, the two talked while flying back to campus.  Glory and Century girl saw an explosion in one of the campus’ labs, and went to investigate.  Villains had broken in to steal some research, and the scientist being attacked was managing to hold many of them off with some kind of invisible fields.  Glory and Century Girl joined in the fray and another hero entered the fight soon after-Nanite.  During the fight, many of the heroes present get wounded, but they manage to win.  Mid-fight, the scientist who was holding off the villains makes the decision to become a hero, and to enlist these other heroes if possible.  At the end of the fight, as Glory is healing those who need it, and the heroes are introducing themselves to each other (using their hero names, of course), all of those present mistake his introduction as “Sebastian” as him calling himself “Bastion.”  As they conversation continued, Mr. Neumann grew to like that code name, and began answering to it.  As the four heroes started talking about forming a team, Century Girl mentioned that she new someone who would be perfect to help-her friend, the Entrapper.

Nanite and Glory arrive back to their dorm around the same time.  They are both visibly winded.  Neither suspects a thing.[/sblock]

I still havn't managed to work Mneumonic into the story.  The obvious and easy thing would be to convert the Albright Institute into a part of the University and have him arrive to help fight the villains as well.  I would like to more closely link him to The Entrapper somehow, making him less of an outsider in this overall scenario.  I sort of see The Entrapper as the leader of this team as he has age and experience on all of the others, so having him as an outsider to the rest might work, afterall, it is lonely at the top.

If you hate this rough backstory, it won't hurt my feelings.  It was the labor of 25 minutes.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> If that is indeed the case, then I have it at 7 ranks as well.
> 
> I also took the liberty of drafting a possible how we met story.
> Origin of the team:




I like the backstory especially as the process of acquring the name Bastion is an inversion of why I named him Sebastian, so yep works for me 

Mnemonic has already indicated thats converting the Albright Institute into a part of the University is possible, we could even have him 'just visiting' the university (undergoing further test maybe) and thus keep the two organisations seperate if that works better. How you and he might have a closer relationship I'll leave to you two 

So here we have Bastion on hearing that the Entrapper will be on the team

Wow the Entrapper - the guy with the ghost suit right? *I've got a theory on that.* "Hyperdimensional trans-substantiation", its an amazing phenomena and the technology to develop a Hyper-trans-substantiated material and then develop a suit from it is truely incredible. Do you know what the origin of the suit is, I'd love to get a look at it, do you think thats possible...

Bastions Catchphrase: *I've got a theory on that.*


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> If that is indeed the case, then I have it at 7 ranks as well.




I hate to nitpick, but Corrosion is a base 3pp/rank.  Your array is 2pp/rank (14pp).  You can't have an Alt Power that's more pp than the base power.  Unless a flaw is applied to the Corrosion, you couldn't have more than 4 ranks (12pp).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]
> Drawbacks are single-amount subtractions from the total cost of a power.  Flaws are pp/rank reductions.  I think you had them switched.  When you apply a 2pp Drawback to a 20pp power, it is reduced to 18pp.  It doesn't reduce the "per-rank" cost of the power itself.  Therefore, if you have a 4pp/rank power bought to 10 ranks, it's 40pp.  Applying a 2pp Drawback isn't going to make it legal, since the total cost only drops to 38pp.
> 
> ...




[sblock]
Thats actually not what I did, unless I made a specific mistake.  I treated them as subtractions that counterated power feats.  The only drawbacks I incorporated into the pwoers themselves were full power, and i put them as part of the powers rather than listing them separately, because some were on parts of an array (for instance, the electrical array had full power for its offensive abilities, but it would be wrong to take full power on the whole array bc it was not appropriate for certain things).  Regarding the 10 point max, it depends on how you interpret applying a one point drawback to the relevant aspects of an entire array.  Everything else, (range, duration, action, side effect, unreliable, medium, sensense-dependant) is a flaw.

Regarding the all over the place, and I'll deal with it if i come up as an alternate, the idea is kind of like Wolverine.  He started out with one significant power, but once the military discovered that an aspect of his power made it possible to add more, their scientists took advantage of it and gave him abilities suited for his job. Thus things like invisibility, intercepting radio signals, telepathic communicaton, flight, etc., but none of them especially powerful.  The electrical stuff is basically all stuff that an electrical or magnetism based character can do (in fact, just about all of it includes suggested APs for electrical control in the book), and most are just a colection of ways of doing the ame thing -- three powers to cover control of everything (biologicals )whose brians work on electrical signals), computers, and non-sentient machines (by animating them to give them sentience -- he wouldnt use them to fight), and like 5 that are damage 10 with a special effect, usually modulated base don how much time or effort is invovled).

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 29, 2007)

Areas needing attention are in red  comments *bold red*


hero4hire/Mnemonic:

Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 20
Dexterity [DEX]: 20
Constitution [CON]: 20
Intelligence [INT]: 20
Wisdom [WIS]: 20
Charisma [CHA]: 20
PP Spent: 60

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+5) +5
Reflex [REF]: (0+5) +5
Willpower [WILL]: (0+5) +5
Toughness [TGH]: (0+5) +5
PP Spent: 0

*SKILLS*
Total Ranks 0.
PP Spent: 0

*FEATS*
Attractive, Beginner’s Luck, Connected, Eidetic Memory, Equipment 5, Jack of all Trades, Luck 4.
PP Spent: 14

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +10
Damage [DMG]: +9 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +10
Initiative [INIT]: +5
PP Spent: 40

*POWERS*
MENTAL DUPLICATION 5 [Extra: Alt Save – Fort (+0); Flaw: Split Personality (-1); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp)].  7pp.
MIMIC 5 [All Feats at once; Extra: Linked to Mental Duplication (+0), Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaws: Allows Saving Throw (Fortitude) (-1), Split Personality (-1); Power Feats: Alt Power – Mental Transform (Alter Memory; Extra: Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Range – Touch (-1)); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp),].  8pp.
MIND SHIELD 10 [Extras: Affects Mental Grapple Checks (+1), Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Duration – Permanent (-1)].  20pp.

*I am going to rewrite this. I am screwing myself out of points. Mind Shield is essentially an Enhanced Will Trait made Impervious and bought down from Continuous to Sustained.
So basically a +1 extra to effect mental grapples is not worth it. I can just buy Impervious Will with no Flaws for 20pp!

Revision: 

Enhanced Will +10 [Extra: Impervious +1, Flaw: Impervious works on all Mental Effects even beneficial ones -1] 10pp.*

QUICKNESS 10 [Flaw: Mental tasks only (-1); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp),].  7pp.

*Quickness has a base cost of 1pp per rank. When you apply the "Mental Tasks Only" flaw it brings the cost down to 1pp per 2 ranks OR .5pp/rank. Hence 10 ranks costs 5pp not 10pp.*

PP Spent: 42

*EQUIPMENT [5]*
Masterwork Power Knucks [Strike 4, Mighty, +1 on attack roll; 6ep]
I-Phone [Laptop, Video Camera, Cell Phone; 4ep]
Goggles [Nightvision Goggles, Flash Goggles; 2ep]
Armored Jumpsuit [Protection 3; 3ep]
Blaster Pistol [Blast 5; 5ep]

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Blaster (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 20, RI 50ft.
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +10 atk, Toughness Save DC 24.

*GENERAL DRAWBACKS*
Involuntary Transform [Temporary Amnesia when Succesfully Attacked with a Mental Effect].  1pp.
Involuntary Transform [Occasional Personality Change to Past Victims of Memory Absorption].  1pp.

*NOTES*
You are currently at 155pp according to my build.  We need to find 5pp to cut somewhere.

Also, you currently have 11pp from Drawbacks.  The limit is 10pp as stated in the first post.  Need to get rid of 1 somewhere.  

*I did not feel, due to his Impervious Will that it was worth the fill 3pp per power, so I drastically reduced the PP I recieved, well within the 10pp limit. If you feel however that they are worth more I will shuffle points.

I will await your comments until I revise the sheet.*


 This is before the 155pp mentioned above.
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I hate to nitpick, but Corrosion is a base 3pp/rank.  Your array is 2pp/rank (14pp).  You can't have an Alt Power that's more pp than the base power.  Unless a flaw is applied to the Corrosion, you couldn't have more than 4 ranks (12pp).





Yes, but it'd still be distracting (a -1 flaw) lowering it to 2 pp/rank


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Actually, there's nothing wrong with your character, but I wanted you to see my build in case there was a discrepancy I missed somehow.




Looks good to me, I'll have to trust you on "Variable Power Container" because I don't have anything except the core rulebook, but since it looks exactly the same as shapeshift, it all seems good.

I'm going to try and knock out most of my "standard" distributions to avoid slowing down play with on the spot arbitrations, but obviously I reserve the right to improvise   

Now that I know who and what my companions will be, I'll work on writing my background with a bit more style.  I kind of like the idea of Glory and Nanite being oblivious roommates, so I'll go ahead and work at least that much in.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Areas needing attention are in red  comments *bold red*
> 
> 
> hero4hire/Mnemonic:
> ...




I think we're OK as long as we either ditch the drawback on the Quickness power, or reduce it to 2pp.  With the changes you made, you now have a few extra pp to play with, so you don't even need the full 10pp worth of drawbacks.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Yes, but it'd still be distracting (a -1 flaw) lowering it to 2 pp/rank




That's fine then.  I'll update my version.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2007)

Century Girl wants to be a part of the Freedom League like Centurion was before his death, buth Captain Thunder told the girl to get some experience first and live a little before she made the decision to be a member.  She is currently taking part time classes at a college on Duncan Summer's dime, the former Raven and Headmaster of Claremont Academy.  He didn't bring her to claremont because despite her age of less then a year, she still had the body and mind of a fully developed adult if not the maturity and experience.

The college could possibly be Albright or whichever would work for the group.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2007)

The characters don't need to all be together at the beginning of the game.  You can have formed a 'team' if you wish, but this isn't a requirement.  If your characters are scattered throughout Freedom City, I'll make it work.  Or, if you guys think it'll be easier, have them all be together.  It doesn't matter to me.  I'll adapt either way.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in the midst of updating the Freedom City info on page one.  Please take a look at it, especially if you don't own either version of the Freedom City book.  I am including excepts from the book with some additional information.  This post is for general use, and of course, more information will become available as needed.

Note that heroes and villains are listed there.  These are only the most popular and well-known of these supers.  Other lesser-known supers (such as yourselves) are not listed.  Freely assume that there are many more supers in Freedom City than what is listed in that post.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 30, 2007)

*MNEMONIC*

*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 20
Dexterity [DEX]: 20
Constitution [CON]: 20
Intelligence [INT]: 20
Wisdom [WIS]: 20
Charisma [CHA]: 20
PP Spent: 60

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+5) +5
Reflex [REF]: (0+5) +5
Willpower [WILL]: (0+5) +15 (Enhanced Will)
Toughness [TGH]: (0+5) +5
PP Spent: 0

*SKILLS*
Total Ranks 0.
PP Spent: 0

*FEATS*
Attractive, Beginner’s Luck, Connected, Eidetic Memory, Equipment 5, Fearless, Jack of all Trades, Luck 4.
PP Spent: 15

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +10
Damage [DMG]: +9 (unarmed strike)
Defense [DEF]: +10
Initiative [INIT]: +5
PP Spent: 40

*POWERS*
MENTAL DUPLICATION 5 [Extra: Alt Save – Fort (+0); Flaw: Split Personality (-1); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp)].  7pp.
MIMIC 5 [All Feats at once; Extra: Linked to Mental Duplication (+0), Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaws: Allows Saving Throw (Fortitude) (-1), Split Personality (-1); Power Feats: Alt Power – Mental Transform (Alter Memory; Extra: Duration – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Range – Touch (-1)); Drawback: Power Loss (Successfully Attacked with a Mental Effect) (-3pp),].  8pp.
ENHANCED WILL 10 [Extra: Impervious +1, Flaw: Impervious works on all Mental Effects even beneficial ones -1] 10pp.
QUICKNESS 10 [Flaw: Mental tasks only (-1)] 5pp.
COMPREHEND 2 [Speak and Understand all Languages] 4pp.
SUPER-SENSES 3 [Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense] 3pp.
PP Spent: 43pp-6pp drawbacks = 37pp

*EQUIPMENT [5]*
Masterwork Power Knucks [Strike 4, Mighty, +1 on attack roll; 6ep]
I-Phone [Laptop, Video Camera, Cell Phone; 4ep]
Goggles [Nightvision Goggles, Flash Goggles; 2ep]
Armored Jumpsuit [Protection 3; 3ep]
Blaster Pistol [Blast 5; 5ep]

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Blaster (Ranged): +10 atk, Toughness save DC 20, RI 50ft.
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +10 atk, Toughness Save DC 24.

*GENERAL DRAWBACKS*
Involuntary Transform [Temporary Amnesia when Succesfully Attacked with a Mental Effect].  1pp.
Involuntary Transform [Occasional Personality Change to Past Victims of Memory Absorption].  1pp.

*CHARACTER STORY*
One year ago a local fishing trolley hauled the body of an unidentified male out of Freedom Bay. The man barely conscious, and was immediately airlifted to Freedom University Medical Center.
There he was determined that, despite his waterlogged condition, he was in perfect health.
Moreso, he was in _perfect condition._ No scars, no immunization marks, nothing. Stranger still, the man had no memory of who he was, and how he got to the river. His first vague memories were that of being drug aboard the Trolley. Having no proof of identity, much less insurance, he was to be admitted to the care of the University's Metahuman Research Team for study due to displaying a unique "Omni-Competance" .
It was determined his brainwaves had a weird chameleon-like ability to "synch" with and mimic those he was in close contact with. When touching someone he could "absorb" thier Memories and Personality. While staying at the University he was jokingly called "Tabula Rasa" (meaning the Blank Slate) or _Ras_ for short, the John Doe started to intregrate back into society, learning to use his powers and eventually garnering a job as a University Tutor. Everything was going along peacefully, until a Break in and theft of Metahuman Research Data. Using his unique skills, he tracked the culprits down, and thwarted a major conspiracy against the metahuman population of Freedom City. 
Thrilled by the rush of the encounter, Ras decided to pursue the life of an costumed adventurer, and adopted a new Identity of _Mnemonic_ the latest in Freedom City's string of aspiring heroes.

*NOTES*
Mnemonic is Omni-Competant. With his attributes and feats he is +5 with any skill, equal to a professional level of training, if the skill involves memory he rises to +9 on his rolls, considered an "expert" in the field. If he so chooses by spending a HP these bonuses rise to +10 (expert) and +14 (virtual mastery) with a particular skill. Since his mind works so quickly to process information, he can almost instantly Take 20 on any purely Mental Task.
By touching someone, Mnemonic recieves up to 100 skill ranks from someone and up to 25pp in feats. Both may be kept indefinitely, though when he touches another victim his feat array "resets" itself. He may keep or trade in skill ranks as he sees fit however.
Though no Drawback or Flaw has been taken to represent it, Feats received are due to a Memory Descriptor, and must make sense somehow for him to access the Feat. (It may be appropriate to Mimic a Benefit: Wealth Feat for example by knowing all of the Targets Financial Information, such as Account Numbers, Passwords and PINs)
Mnemonic's Impervious Will is Permanent, he cannot lower it for even beneficial, or benevolent effects such as Telepathy. Any attempts to access his Mind on any level have resulted in either failure or wiping his Mind of its current memories.
Recently Mnemonic has learned the Memory Synch he achieves with a Target can work both ways, instead of altering his Brainwaves he can alter the targets, thereby manipulating thier memories.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 30, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> The characters don't need to all be together at the beginning of the game.  You can have formed a 'team' if you wish, but this isn't a requirement.  If your characters are scattered throughout Freedom City, I'll make it work.  Or, if you guys think it'll be easier, have them all be together.  It doesn't matter to me.  I'll adapt either way.





I was thinking "Ras" aka Mnemonic would probably make a very good tutor. 

I am fine with either changing Albright to the University. Freedom Hospital is part of Freedom University correct? it would make sense then if he was taken to Freedom Hospital then the University staff would've acted as his "Guardians"


----------



## Graf (Jan 30, 2007)

Insight, thanks for the stuff about Feedom City on the first page. Really helping my image. I’ll get some time to go over the character tomorrow.

I like the general ideas that people have had regarding forming a group.
I think the Entrapper could play a roll of team “former” but probably wouldn’t think of himself as a team leader and he would probably see the team as being temporary. 
[sblock]
Basically I see him as being in shock. He’s always wanted to be a hero but he “ruined” his chance, or was never going to succeed due a fundamental lack of ability. Now suddenly he has a real set of super powers. So he’ll tell himself that he’s worried the suit won’t come off but really he’s probably afraid that it will, or that it will stop working. So that’s a conflict.
He undervalues his non-power related abilities as well. Not that he thinks poorly of people like Jack Wolf; he just thinks that he’s not like them and never could be. When he notices things he thinks that “anyone would have noticed it”.
Since he’s ‘immune to damage’ he figures that he’s not a burden to the team. He doesn’t really think he’ll be very useful though.

In general he tells himself his motivation is to have some help/protection if someone targets him to try to get at the Trapper while he’s trying to remove the suit. His ulterior motive would be to live out his dream of being a superhero and fitting in with other super heroes (i.e. part of a team, etc).
 [/sblock]

He’d indirectly contact people as either the Seer or Alex and talk about a temporary team. In my mind the suit muffles/distorts his voice so it’s not completely transparent what he’s doing (but it may be fairly obvious). On the other hand he’s an “unreliable precog” so he can always fall back on “I see a team forming. It’s vague, but I think -you- could be involved.”
Basically Byterynn’s suggestion but would suggest that Entrapper has not yet established himself as being part of the mainstream superhero community. He’s “just a new hero”.

He explains the ‘seer’ images that float around his head (if anyone notices or cares) as “psychic tips from a friend; most of it’s not very important really”.

Re: Relationship with Century Girl. He would probably have given her a piece of Centurian memorabilia as a “failed superhero admirer of your father”. He loves talking about superhero stuff so if there was something he could tell her he would generally love that (and be much less shy than he would normally be).
After becoming the Entrapper he might email her (as the ex-Seer) and mention that he heard about Captain Thunder’s advice* and also that a “temporary team” is forming. He’d probably pitch it as more of a formality “The Captain respected Centurian a lot, he probably doesn’t want to be seen giving you a free ride**” “a young group benefits from having a heavy hitter around in case one of the tougher villains shows up; a young group can get wiped out otherwise”
* = Well informed gets that kind of info?
**=Unless that’s totally out of character

Re: Relationship with Bastion. He would also be (in principal) very keen to have Bastion take a look at the suit and see if they can figure out what’s going on with it. He won’t volunteer the information that it doesn’t come off.


----------



## Insight (Jan 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was thinking "Ras" aka Mnemonic would probably make a very good tutor.
> 
> I am fine with either changing Albright to the University. Freedom Hospital is part of Freedom University correct? it would make sense then if he was taken to Freedom Hospital then the University staff would've acted as his "Guardians"




Freedom Medical Center is located on the downtown campus of Freedom City University, and is, of course, associated with the university.  The Medical Center has been studying the effects of super powers on the general population, including the recovery of injured normals involved in the aftermath of super-powered combats.

BTW, I like the changes for Mnemonic.


----------



## Insight (Jan 30, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Insight, thanks for the stuff about Feedom City on the first page. Really helping my image. I’ll get some time to go over the character tomorrow.
> 
> I like the general ideas that people have had regarding forming a group.
> I think the Entrapper could play a roll of team “former” but probably wouldn’t think of himself as a team leader and he would probably see the team as being temporary.
> ...




I'd be inclined to run with the precog being the way the team initially got together, a "Heroes" style dreaming that caused the Entrapper to find each of the other PCs.  That would be a plausible causal link to get the characters together if nothing else.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 30, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Freedom Medical Center is located on the downtown campus of Freedom City University, and is, of course, associated with the university.  The Medical Center has been studying the effects of super powers on the general population, including the recovery of injured normals involved in the aftermath of super-powered combats.
> 
> BTW, I like the changes for Mnemonic.




Cool thanks.

I updated Mnemonic's background to represent his being at Freedom U instead of Albright


----------



## Graf (Jan 30, 2007)

The Precog thing always works for that (of course). Especially since online games can sometimes be tricky to get started. It offers an easy "You're all standing on top of the Atom building at 11:50. 7 minutes ago the Entrapper told you all that a "friend" had a precognitive vision of it exploded as the clock struck 12 o'clock. As you all arrive you see... "
I wouldn't mind have some sort of simple pre-existing relationships between a few characters as well but how we start is your call (of course).


----------



## Insight (Jan 30, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> The Precog thing always works for that (of course). Especially since online games can sometimes be tricky to get started. It offers an easy "You're all standing on top of the Atom building at 11:50. 7 minutes ago the Entrapper told you all that a "friend" had a precognitive vision of it exploded as the clock struck 12 o'clock. As you all arrive you see... "
> I wouldn't mind have some sort of simple pre-existing relationships between a few characters as well but how we start is your call (of course).




Right, well, the precog would explain how you initially got together, whenever that was.  I'm not going to dictate that to the group.  Or, you can meet for the first time during the adventure.  It's your call.


----------



## Insight (Jan 30, 2007)

*The Adventure*

Now that we have our heroes selected and fine-tuned, it's time to start thinking about the adventure we're going to play.  Here is how I'm going to do it.  Over the course of the next week or so, I'm going to create the IC (In-Character) thread on the "Playing the Game" board.  In that thread will appear various media reports (TV, radio, newspaper) of criminal or strange activities being reported.  You will choose which, if any, to investigate.  Your choice will dictate the impetus for the upcoming adventure.

More on this later.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

Are we going to get a rogues gallery?


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are we going to get a rogues gallery?




I can create one, sure.

Rogues' Gallery Thread


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2007)

*IC Thread Added*

I have created the In-Character thread, but it is currently empty.  I am working on the first post.  Please don't post anything in the IC thread until I have had the chance to create the first in-game post.

IC Thread


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Byte,

I put up Nanite's history in the RG, let me know if I overstepped any bounds with Glory.


----------



## Graf (Jan 31, 2007)

Hopefully fixed.

Graf/The Entrapper:
[sblock]
Build:
*ABILITY SCORES*
Strength [STR]: 12
Dexterity [DEX]: 14
Constitution [CON]: 14
Intelligence [INT]: 16
Wisdom [WIS]: 14
Charisma [CHA]: 12
PP Spent: 22

*SAVES*
Fortitude [FORT]: (0+2) +2
Reflex [REF]: (0+2) +2
Willpower [WILL]: (2+2) +4
Toughness [TGH]: (0+2) +2
PP Spent: 2

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [2] +4, Bluff [4] +5, Concentration [3] +5, Computers [4] +7, Diplomacy [6] +7, Disable Device [4] +6, Escape Artist [4] +6, Gather Information [8] +9, Intimidate [4] +5, Investigate [12] +15, Knowledge (heroes and villains) [12] +15, Knowledge (codes) [8] +11, Notice [12] +14, Perform (harmonica) [4] +6, Profession (math teacher) [6] +9, Search [12] +15, Stealth [5] +7, Swim [2] +3.  Total Ranks 112.
PP Spent: 28

*FEATS*
Attack Specialization (thrown device), Benefit 5 (contacts with 1 2nd and 1 3rd tier hero or villain), Well-Informed.
PP Spent: 7

*COMBAT ATTRIBUTES*
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +3
Damage [DMG]: +1 (unarmed strike)
Attack Bonus [ATK]: +5
Damage [REF]: +10/6/5 (snare)
Defense [DEF]: +15
Initiative [INIT]: +2
PP Spent: 36

*POWERS*
DEVICE 5 [Technological; Snare 10 (Extra: Affects Corporeal (+1), Flaw: Unreliable – Limited to 5 Uses (-1)); Power Feats: Alt Powers: Create Object 6 (Extra: Action – Continuous (+1); Flaw: Limited to 5 Uses (-1)), Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Corporeal (+1), Area Burst (+1)), Snare 6 (Extra: Affects Corporeal; Power Feat: Ricochet 2), Snare 9 (Extras: Area Burst (+1); Flaw: Action – Full Round (-1); Power Feat: Triggered), Snare 4 (Extras: Affects Corporeal, Blocks Sense - Vision, Hearing (+2))].  25pp.  
ESP 2 [Vision Only].  4pp.
INSUBSTANTIAL 4 [Extra: Action – Reactive (+1); Flaw: Tiring (-1)].  20pp.
SUPER-MOVEMENT 2 [Wall Crawling].  2pp.
SUPER-SENSES 4 [Danger Sense (Mental), Precognition (Flaw: Uncontrollable)].  4pp.
PP Spent: 55

*ATTACKS & EFFECTS*
Unarmed Strike (Melee): +3 atk, Toughness Save DC 16.
Snare (Ranged) +5 atk, Reflex Save DC 20
Snare (Ranged) +5 atk, Reflex Save DC 15 (burst)
Snare (Ranged) +5 atk, Reflex Save DC 16 (ricochet)
Snare (Ranged) +5 atk, Reflex Save DC 14 (blocks senses)
Note: The Entrapper uses the Defense/Toughness trade-off [+15/+5].

*NOTES*
I looks like I imagined the "hamper movement" power. Instead the last verision of snare is "smart goo" that tries to crawl over the target's eyes and ears.

I took an extra rank of stealth and dipolmacy. Bringing total skill points to 112 (incidentially my charisma is 12 so I lowered Diplomacy... I don't see/couldn't find any skill that had synergy with it)

I spent the last point on Attack Specialization (Entrapper has  been practing throwing the disks and bombs provided by the Trapper Gear; he's a bit better at tossing that stuff than he would be otherwise). I wasn't sure whether it was supposed to be Attack Specialization "thrown device" or "snare".

Since there was no comment about restricting the Device but you removed that feature I'm assuming it's probited (point cost? game flavor?) so I just dropped it.
[/sblock]

Let me know if I flubbed anywhere. Looking forward to playing!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2007)

Umm...Affects Incoporeal is a power feat not an extra.  On the other hand, if you want to use a power while you are incoporeal that would be the Affects Coporeal Extra.  Not quite sure which you were going for.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

Posted Mnemonic.

Look forward to playing. The hook (or choosing of hooks) sounds like an awesome idea.


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2007)

Good catch!
Those are all supposed to be Affects Corporeal; fixed now.

Cheers!
I'm looking forward to the hook thing as well.

I’m getting the idea that the groups consensus to just wait for the game to start and not worry much about how we’re connected (i.e not realy knowing each other before the game begins). Am I correct?


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Umm...Affects Incoporeal is a power feat not an extra.  On the other hand, if you want to use a power while you are incoporeal that would be the Affects Coporeal Extra.  Not quite sure which you were going for.



[sblock]
I realize everyone probably realizes this so I’m sblocking it.

In “reality” the phase field provided by the suit is very limited (partially b/c incorp is annoying if it’s too powerful and partially because of power point limits). It only affects the suit and a limited amount of matter. If he drops something he’s carrying then it ‘incorporates’ (materializes, however you want to say it).

The Snare power is him using goo-bombs (mostly throwing disks or spheres).
Effectively that means that his can use his snare while remaining incorporeal. I think (and I believe that Insight agrees) that from a game mechanics perspective that means buying Affects Incorporeal for those powers.

The only power in the array without that effect is the triggered-goo-bomb. The process I imagined for doing that would be too fiddly to really do when you’re incorporeal.
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll post in the RG soon.

I think Nanite and Glory still want to be oblivious college roommates, just for the fun!

Looks good!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't really care too much how Century girl knows the others so having Entrapper get in contact with her is fine, though she probably doesn't have an email address, or not a listed one.


----------



## Insight (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, I would prefer that you decide how your characters get together before we start the IC discussion.  if you don't want to know each other before we begin, that's fine.  Otherwise, someone come up with a backstory and you can vote on it.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay so Bastion still has the attack on the University Lab in his backstory if Glory and (_anyone else_?) want to have that as the time they first meet

I suppose we could all still be pre-team-up, but such that some of us have at least met before hand and heard about Entrapper/the Seer putting out feelers. 
I know Bastion will be keen to work with others, both to get some heavy hitters to compliment his own defensive powers and so he can get a close up look of the powers in action...
..


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2007)

It looks like we have a few pairs developing

Nanite and Glory are roommates
Entrapper and Century Girl have worked together in the past
Mnemonic and Bastion defended the research center together

with possible links between them

Mnemonic is the tutor of Glory (in their secret identities)
Bastion heard about the creation of Nanite (it happened just down the hall)

Basically I think we should have all heard of each other to some degree or another (heck, MediTech probably held a press conference with Nanite    ) and enough links between the various people that after only a short while we perceive ourselves as a team rather than a bunch of individuals.


----------



## Insight (Feb 1, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It looks like we have a few pairs developing
> 
> Nanite and Glory are roommates
> Entrapper and Century Girl have worked together in the past
> ...




OK so it looks like we could do this:

Glory appears and is sent to Mnemonic's group for study/tutoring.  Mnemonic and Nanite meet due to Glory and Nanite being roommates.  Bastion meets Glory and Nanite via Mnemonic.

Meanwhile, Century Girl and the Entrapper have worked together in some capacity.

Perhaps Mnemonic/Glory/Nanite/Bastion and Century Girl/The Entrapper groups both respond to the same call to arms and join forces to defeat something.  This would have happened fairly recently.

If this works for everyone, you guys can flesh out the details and we can get started.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2007)

> Meanwhile, Century Girl and the Entrapper have worked together in some capacity.
> 
> Perhaps Mnemonic/Glory/Nanite/Bastion and Century Girl/The Entrapper groups both respond to the same call to arms and join forces to defeat something. This would have happened fairly recently.




That works for me.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2007)

After his 'accident' Dr Sebastian Neumann spent some time attached to the Metahuman research division undergoing test on his new found abilities and it was during this time that he encountered the man whom staff were refering to as 'Ras'.

Eventually Dr Neumann returned to his duties in the Quantum Physics laboratory, occasionally seeing Ras around campus. 
Whilst working late one evening the lab was attacked by Villains targeting his Kinetic Wave research. Without thinking Sebastian went in using his new found abilities to ward the attackers off. Eventually another super (Glory and others) joined in the fray and were able to send the attakers into retreat. During the fight, many of the heroes present get wounded but the one calling himself Glory was able to provide healing.  As introductions are made Dr Neumann introduces himself as “Sebastian” but must have been misheard as as the others begin calling him “Bastion.” As the conversation continues, Dr. Neumann decides he likes the codename and decides to become a hero. 

"We make a great team" he says as the group helps clean up the mess "perhaps we should met later and discuss things further" he suggests

Nanite and Glory arrive back to their dorm around the same time. They are both visibly winded. Neither suspects a thing.

Hey that suggest our Team Name: 

The Coffee Club​


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 2, 2007)

Since we are all new heroes that all stomp around the college, I thought *Varsity Heroes* or some variation thereof.'


I am good with the schematics of our "knowing" eachother as represented.


----------



## Graf (Feb 2, 2007)

Think this generally works well.

Submit the following:
Entrapper/Seer had some way of contacting Century Girl. If she’s private with her information (and it sounds like she is) perhaps it was through a third party oracle type or an encrypted anonymous mail account.

He’d been working trying to form a hero group but other than CG hadn’t had anyone show even moderate interest. 

Waking up in the middle of night with a powerful vision of the building housing Bastion’s gear exploding in a force wave he contacted her telling her the location and that he thought it would be “serious” before getting a lift to the building in the second Stunner’s car.
Not sure what he does during the fight, probably something along the lines of staying out of the way and protecting security guards from falling debree or goo’ing mooks.


When Bastion says “we make a great team,” he probably says, “Maybe we should think about making this a more permanent arrangement.”


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, doesn't the Entrapper have a bit of Precog?  He would know when she was going to be somewhere and then just be there when she was.  She'd give him a way to contact her if he needed help.  She was called in for the break in at the lab and thats how she knows everyone else.


----------



## Graf (Feb 3, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, doesn't the Entrapper have a bit of Precog?  He would know when she was going to be somewhere and then just be there when she was.  She'd give him a way to contact her if he needed help.  She was called in for the break in at the lab and thats how she knows everyone else.



Sure. We don't have to know each other if that's better for you.

It does raise the question of who called CG about the lab (especially if you haven't got any publicly availible contact information) but I'm sure that can be handled some other way.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2007)

Umm, my reasoning had them knowing each other, his precog was just the way they met up the first time.  I was figuring that it was Entrapper that Called Century Girl in on the Lab Break in once he saw that the villians might be too tough.

I figured that Entrapper would be sort of a mentor to her.


----------



## Graf (Feb 3, 2007)

OK. Must have misread the last post. Sorry for the confusion.
He probably doesn't think of himself that way, but if she does that just adds to the interaction.

In that case she probably knows that he's the Seer, and that he's "stuck" in the bodysuit.

Maybe their precog'd meeting was something like:
1) Seer had a vision of CG being "in trouble" (i.e. being defeated by some villian)
2) He rushed to the scene and his vision was right, it looked like a dangerous villian (Superior? Devil Ray? Granite?) had knocked her out.
(Actually CG was faking it; drawing out the villian to gloat while the police cleared out bystanders)
3) Seer's appearance distracted the villian and gave CG a good chance to pop-up and pummel the bad guy.

Shortly after that the Seer retired but he gave her a piece of Centuron memorabilia from the golden age (don't know what....) and they've been in touch. He may have helped her get her get in touch with people who could help her make her alter ego (or been involved directly in some fashion).

A few weeks ago he got back in touch, told her about the bodysuit, etc.

Then he called her about the explosion at Bastion's lab.
(which, of course, never actually happened, but he doesn't know whether that is because it's unreliable or because they stopped it).

Thoughts?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2007)

Thaat all sounds fine Graf.  I got the mentor art from the fact that he had offered her the advice on Captain Thunder and why he wouldn't let her join the Freedom League right away.

As to  her fighting Superior, he is a bit outside of her weightclass at the moment.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 3, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As to  her fighting Superior, he is a bit outside of her weightclass at the moment.




At +12 hit +18 dmg and a +18 toughness with regeneration, he is out of all of our weightclasses all at once! Yipe!


----------



## Graf (Feb 4, 2007)

OK. I think that if I'm going to play someone with Knowledge (Heroes and Villians) I'm going to need to get the Freedom City book.

(I figured that out all by myself -- I must be some sort of genius....)


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 4, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> OK. I think that if I'm going to play someone with Knowledge (Heroes and Villians) I'm going to need to get the Freedom City book.
> 
> (I figured that out all by myself -- I must be some sort of genius....)




The PDF is cheap enough.


----------



## Graf (Feb 4, 2007)

It is indeed. It's nice to see a game company that has a reasonable pdf vs physical book pricing scheme.
I'll be working my way through it soon.

Maybe it's just because Civil War (i.e. Marvel) has been on my mind recently but I was thinking lower power levels. Freedom City seems much more DC to me.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 5, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> It is indeed. It's nice to see a game company that has a reasonable pdf vs physical book pricing scheme.
> I'll be working my way through it soon.
> 
> Maybe it's just because Civil War (i.e. Marvel) has been on my mind recently but I was thinking lower power levels. Freedom City seems much more DC to me.




I think it does riff off of DC more then Marvel, but there is a healthy dose of Marvel Homages.

The Claremont Academy stuff and Golden Age stuff is more Marvel-esque to me.

Also the World *beyond* Freedom City strikes Marvel with me. Dakana/Wakanda, Kaiju Island/Monster Island, Sub-Terra/Moleman Realm, Lemuria/Lemuria, Ultimen/Eternals, Utopia Isle/Attilan, Shambala/K'un Lun, Grues/Skrulls.

Then there are combos. Star Knights = Green Lantern Corp and Rom and the Space Knights


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 5, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The Claremont Academy stuff and Golden Age stuff is more Marvel-esque to me.




I'd be particularly surprised if Claremont Academy wasn't specifically named for Chris Claremont of X-men writing fame.  He was the writer who is largely credited for bringing teenage angst to the fore-front of X-men plots-the perfect namesake for an Xavier Institute riff.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 5, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I'd be particularly surprised if Claremont Academy wasn't specifically named for Chris Claremont of X-men writing fame.  He was the writer who is largely credited for bringing teenage angst to the fore-front of X-men plots-the perfect namesake for an Xavier Institute riff.




It definitely was. The whole Freedom City setting is seeded with such name homages.

Eldrich (the Sorceror Supreme) lives on *Ditko* street. Homage to Dr Strange artist Steve Ditko.

The Headmaster at Claremont is Duncan _Summers_

Lots of the names seem strangely familiar BUT different.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 5, 2007)

So do we have a timeframe when we are going to start this puppy up?


----------



## Insight (Feb 5, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> So do we have a timeframe when we are going to start this puppy up?




Are you guys all in agreement on the shared history/backstory?  If so, we can get started.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2007)

I think we're all agreed.

Nobody agrees on a team name, but then that can be true in character as well


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we're all agreed.
> 
> Nobody agrees on a team name, but then that can be true in character as well




I'm fairly certain that everyone has agreed, but yea, I don't think a team name is the first thing on everyone's to do lists.  Not every group of people that is working together would have a team name.


----------



## Graf (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree that we're good for now on backstory.

I think I've managed to absorb the essential parts of information about Freedom City. I do see what people mean, there is a lot of marvel stuff mixed in (and the references are quite obvous).

The power levels (of the heroes) are quite a bit lower than I was  expecting. I think I'd expected the freedom league to all be in the higher PL range (I realize that a few of the characters are drowning in points). With a few exceptions most of the heroes don't seem to be optimized either.
[sblock]
And I think I counted at least three teams that said: We are the fantastic four (Atoms, Factor Four, Larceny, Inc.).

There are also a lot of "basic slots" that aren't occupied. In addition to lacking a proper mutant analogue (the claremont academy includes a lot of references to the x-men, but it seems to basically be the teen titans to me).

In some ways that shows a lot of restraint to my mind. Players get to play some of the "core" characters (the Spider-mans, Wolverines, Hulks, Dardevils).
There were a few powers I saw get used a lot that I wasn't sure about. Powers that aren't present in comics normally but make a big showing.
There are at least three sonic manipulators (Sonic who is actually fairly failful verison of Static but without the intelligence, the Majestro and the Silencer AKA the Punisher analogue). Are there any sonic maipulator/heroes in the comics normally? (Banshee/Siren don't really count in my mind).
Teleporters (sooo many teleporters), some people, (Magpie) can teleport even though it doesn't make much sense.
Healers (only two really, both females); slightly irriating but maybe D20 requires more healing...
[/sblock]
Our group is quite a bit more powerful than I was expecting (from a PL/power point stance anyway).


----------



## Insight (Feb 5, 2007)

We're ready to start then.  Give me a few days to get all of the story elements together, and then I'll start posting the various 'adventure seeds'.

Here's how it will work.  Your characters, over the course of a few days, read, hear, witness various media reports of strange occurrences around Freedom City.  You guys decide which (if any) deserve further investigation, and how to go about investigating it.  In this way, you guys will drive the impetus of the adventure.  Should be interesting.

EDIT: I have posted a list of the various Freedom City media outlets in the IC thread.


----------



## Insight (Feb 5, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> I agree that we're good for now on backstory.
> 
> I think I've managed to absorb the essential parts of information about Freedom City. I do see what people mean, there is a lot of marvel stuff mixed in (and the references are quite obvous).
> 
> ...




Freedom City is a kind of 'nexus' of superhero activity.  The ones listed in the book are the most powerful and well-known of the supers within Freedom City, but there are certainly others (your characters for example).  You will, of course, run into other supers who also aren't in the book.  And I reserve the right to change the published ones (their power levels and such more than their history, personality, etc).


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 6, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> There are at least three sonic manipulators (Sonic who is actually fairly failful verison of Static but without the intelligence, the Majestro and the Silencer AKA the Punisher analogue). Are there any sonic maipulator/heroes in the comics normally?




Not to be too far off topic, but:
[sblock]Black Bolt, Black Canary, Dazzler, Shriek, Klaw, and others[/sblock]

Also, I am really looking foward to getting started!


----------



## Graf (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock]
Black Bolt – OK. But (to speak DnD talk) he’s a plot device, not a PC. And he didn’t have sound control, just blasting
Black Canary – she’s the best example of a hero (i.e. PC) with sonic powers, but she’s not really got more than damage…. 
Dazzler – she’s mostly light blasts and “solid light” iirc 
Shriek  – nope, don’t know
Klaw  – I consider myself proud to have heard of this guy

None of these are really analogues of any of the characters in the book.

I wasn’t really saying that there are -no- sonically related heroes, just that it was weird to have three high-powered ones with versatile effects (force fields, flight). 

Anyway, not trying to be difficult. I’d just read a lot of info quickly and was working on digesting it.

I do like the setting. The more that I think about it seems like it’s very well constructed to run a superhero game in.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't forget Banshee and his niece (or is it daughter?) Syren they are pretty much the iconic sound super heros.


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Dazzler converts sound into solid light...not exactly sonic control, but whatever.

Anyway, you are right, it is somewhat wierd.


----------



## Insight (Feb 6, 2007)

The Entrapper needs a normal identity name.


----------



## Insight (Feb 6, 2007)

The first IC post is up!


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 6, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> The Entrapper needs a normal identity name.




But if he can't take off his outfit, why bother?

Poor Entrapper.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the fact that the shoe store lasted only one day. . .

Anybody need sneakers?


----------



## Graf (Feb 7, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> But if he can't take off his outfit, why bother?
> 
> Poor Entrapper.



Woe is he... woe is he...

In all seriousness his name is Alexander MacIntyre, as stated in the first post. I was trying to duplicate Insight's verision of the character sheet (instead of long-to-the-point-of-being-unreadable original)and it got cut . I'll add it back.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

Century Girl can't actually see through things, she just has Low-light vision, and can see 1000 feet to every 10 feet a human has.  She does have ultra hearing though.  I might give her x-ray vision in the future though, and most likely extended hearing as well.


----------



## Graf (Feb 7, 2007)

I (and by extension) Entrapper assumed that keen vision would let you do something like "pick out a small detail in a video that a normal human eye would miss".


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

her eye-sight is just like a normal humans, just longer ranged, she doesn't even have a terribly good notice skill yet. I'll probably sink a pp or 2 into notice when we get them.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2007)

no time to post until later..loved the IC stuff though. See you tonight.


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Woe is he... woe is he...
> 
> In all seriousness his name is Alexander MacIntyre, as stated in the first post. I was trying to duplicate Insight's verision of the character sheet (instead of long-to-the-point-of-being-unreadable original)and it got cut . I'll add it back.




OK I'll edit the first IC post in that case (since I used normal id names for everyone else, except Mnemonic, who doesnt really have one).


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love the fact that the shoe store lasted only one day. . .
> 
> Anybody need sneakers?




Actually... well... we'll see what you guys do, if anything, in regards to these strange radio ads.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OK I'll edit the first IC post in that case (since I used normal id names for everyone else, except Mnemonic, who doesnt really have one).




Century Girl is more Century Girl then her secret ID, the secret ID is just an after thought that she tacked on because Captain Thunder or some other Freedom Leaguer told her to.  Its also not a very good disguise since she doesn't have a mask, and her alter-ego doesn't wear glasses and suits


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Sadly, probably nothing.  I'm sure it's got a neat secret behind it with a daring mission, but until I do need shoes, it probably won't amount to a group investigation.


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sadly, probably nothing.  I'm sure it's got a neat secret behind it with a daring mission, but until I do need shoes, it probably won't amount to a group investigation.




Well, the ads that run overnight mention specifically some of the PCs, which is rather odd considering your characters are not at all well-known to the public.

EDIT: I should probably point out, if you haven't figured this out already, that each of these media morsels I posted _could_ lead to an adventure.  It's up to you guys to follow one of these leads and thus start up the adventure proper.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, the ads that run overnight mention specifically some of the PCs, which is rather odd considering your characters are not at all well-known to the public.
> 
> EDIT: I should probably point out, if you haven't figured this out already, that each of these media morsels I posted _could_ lead to an adventure.  It's up to you guys to follow one of these leads and thus start up the adventure proper.




That is a good point, I mean Century Girl's uniform is based off of Centurion's replacing the pants with a skirt, and changing up the boots abit so that they actually fit her body shap a bit better, I wouldn't really expect people to be able to copy a custom job like that very quickly.  Then again Century girl and Entrapper seem to be looking into the disappearance, though that can be cleared up easily enough to get us all on the same page just by having the girl be found.


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That is a good point, I mean Century Girl's uniform is based off of Centurion's replacing the pants with a skirt, and changing up the boots abit so that they actually fit her body shap a bit better, I wouldn't really expect people to be able to copy a custom job like that very quickly.  Then again Century girl and Entrapper seem to be looking into the disappearance, though that can be cleared up easily enough to get us all on the same page just by having the girl be found.




If everyone wants to pursue this lead.  I would prefer that you guys follow one lead if possible, as opposed to 2 or 3 or more, just so we can keep things straight.

EDIT: Actually, scratch that.  While it would be easier *for me* if you guys all pursued one lead, I'm not going to do anything to prevent you from going down more than one path.  All of the media bits I post lead to _something_, and if you guys decide to follow them all, things will get really complicated.  If you find more than one lead interesting enough to pursue, go ahead and do it.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OK I'll edit the first IC post in that case (since I used normal id names for everyone else, except Mnemonic, who doesnt really have one).




Legally I guess it is "John Doe".

Most people call him "Ras" though. A nickname he picked up from the researchers at the University.

It is short for "Tabula Rasa" which means the blank slate in Latin..

Geek humor....go figure!


----------



## Graf (Feb 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> EDIT: Actually, scratch that.  While it would be easier *for me* if you guys all pursued one lead, I'm not going to do anything to prevent you from going down more than one path.  All of the media bits I post lead to _something_, and if you guys decide to follow them all, things will get really complicated.  If you find more than one lead interesting enough to pursue, go ahead and do it.




I think, from a roleplaying perspective, that we’re locked into looking at the zoo first. 
Having seen a few online games sputter recently from GM overload I want to be sensitive to not overloading you of course. And game balance issues get trickier when you have a variable number of heroes of course.
If the zoo is a minor situation then we’ll resolve it and follow up something that’ll lead us together (the question about “listening to the radio” was supposed to be a casual way for Entrapper to talk about whether CG had a new sideline endorsing footwear).
If the zoo turns out to be serious then we might call for backup.

I realize it hasn’t been described properly but the Entrappers body suit is more like a leotard and less like armor. Just FYI. (and now that I’m thinking about it not having any sort of visible eyes or facial features would probably be a bit unpleasant to look at)
Good of CG to pick him up the way she did. I had a feeling we’d head to the zoo and I saw two possible outcomes (prior to reading CG’s post of course)
1. Riding the subway and meeting her there (terribly heroic)
2. Being grabbed by the arm and flown.
*Insight* Make a toughness check. Oh, a 3. Your arm is dislocated.

I like Ras as a name btw. It seems exactly like the sort of dork-chic name someone with amnesia would get at a research lab.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2007)

The missing girl can be resolved pretty easily so we can all get into the shoe thing.  I really would like to avoid causing over load.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

I am reminded of "Mystery Men" when they were all in a Diner discussing thier next move.

A shoe store? This should be great!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 9, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> I like Ras as a name btw. It seems exactly like the sort of dork-chic name someone with amnesia would get at a research lab.




I've always liked the sound of Tabula Rasa so Ras is a good name

and its great that Sebastian has someone he can have geek conversations with.

As for the multiple threads (well 2 atm maybe three if we go with the pickled fingers too) it would be interesting if they were somehow linked (or not)

anyway off to the Shoe store we go - and is Ras also being carried?


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I've always liked the sound of Tabula Rasa so Ras is a good name
> 
> and its great that Sebastian has someone he can have geek conversations with.
> 
> anyway off to the Shoe store we go - and is Ras also being carried?




Thanks.  I am glad others like it. 

Years of watching ST Technobabble about to be put to good use. Who figured?

Yeah unless he hails a cab or something. 

Maybe eventually I will get a skycycle a la Hawkeye...I mean BOWMAN!


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 11, 2007)

Remind me, how much can you carry and still use the fly power?  I am not sure if I can carry him or not.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 11, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Remind me, how much can you carry and still use the fly power?  I am not sure if I can carry him or not.




You can carry up to a light load in flight with no reduction in speed.
A medium or heavy load reduces your speed to two-thirds and
heavy load also reduces your all-out Flight speed to one-half nor-
mal. You cannot carry more than a heavy load while in flight.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2007)

it looks like none of us is all that strong and I appear to be the weakest of the bunchso it looks like we may need to work together on carrying someone ...)

PS Insight I was thinking of rather than flying as such it might be fun if an oblong force feild _with a silvery glow_ manifests around Bastion's feet and allows him to 'surf' over the Global Kinetic Wave generated by the molecular motion of the planet (or something) - Bastion surfs over this kinetic wave as if it were an ocean of energy (in fact it might be an ocean of energy with counter swells, rips and sinkholes for you to use to 'trip' Bastion up if you like the idea)...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 11, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> it looks like none of use is all that strong and I appear to be the weakest of the bunchso it looks like we may need to work together on carrying someone ...)




Glory should be able to carry Mnemonic as a medium load.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2007)

Century Girl could carry all of you but she is on her way to the zoo atm.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 11, 2007)

Lets not get too carried away by the Logistics.

Shall we just move on to the Shoe store then?


----------



## Insight (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll post both the zoo and shoe store tomorrow (Monday) when I get a chance.


----------



## Insight (Feb 13, 2007)

A procedural note:

The way I'm going to try to keep the dueling investigations from getting too convoluted is to do two things.

1.  Quote the PCs' questions and actions (if necessary) in my response post.  My post may include more than one quote where needed.

2.  Only post a response once all PCs in that particular investigation have posted something. This may mean that the zoo investigation will move along more quickly (with only two PCs) than will the shoe store investigation.

I really want to keep these competing threads from getting out of control.  Hopefully, we can do that without too much trouble.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2007)

You should feel free to end the missing girl case whenever you want, it'd be simple enough for the police to find her,or for her body to be found in an animal enclosure, just because we investigate something it doesn't actually have to be a plot, it could just be a random accident or what not.


----------



## Graf (Feb 21, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "A trap?" Bastion pauses yet again, turning his attention to the goatee-less Nanite
> 
> "yeah that makes sense" he agrees relaxing slightly "does anyone know how to contact them? I'd certainly appreciate the support if we *bump* into anything too dangerous"




If I recall correctly we'd talked about Entrapper handing out his number.
If it's a reasonable retcon maybe he gave you a torn half of a business card with a phone number.
('cause otherwise we will litterally never find each other)

All things being equal I would think he would have given it to Bastion but other people are reasonable possibilties too.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Well, I *tried* to get Century Girl's phone number . . .  "



For some reason I found this pretty funny.
It's nice to see different character's personalities coming out.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 21, 2007)

cool got that

and with eidetic memory Bastion should have recalled it too...


----------



## Graf (Feb 22, 2007)

In other news a new hero, the Entrapper, was eaten by a large snake during a visit to the Freedom City Zoo.


			
				Big Snake said:
			
		

> I hate people who talk on their cell phones in public places like that. It's so aggrivating. When I saw him yaking like that I just snapped. You know?




P.S. Are we supposed to be using colored fonts for speach?


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You should feel free to end the missing girl case whenever you want, it'd be simple enough for the police to find her,or for her body to be found in an animal enclosure, just because we investigate something it doesn't actually have to be a plot, it could just be a random accident or what not.




Well... the zoo investigation may lead to something quite interesting.  But, if you guys want to consolidate and pursue the lead from the shoe store, that works too.  They can all potentially lead to something.


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> P.S. Are we supposed to be using colored fonts for speach?




It might be easier.  I do it for NPCs.

"Hi.  I'm an NPC."

Like that.


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> In other news a new hero, the Entrapper, was eaten by a large snake during a visit to the Freedom City Zoo.




You haven't seen any snakes quite that big.  _Yet_.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well... the zoo investigation may lead to something quite interesting.  But, if you guys want to consolidate and pursue the lead from the shoe store, that works too.  They can all potentially lead to something.




I guess the question is, can we do both?  i.e. The Fabulous Foursome goes to join Century Girl and the Entrapper to help them with their Zoo Case, then that evening we call The Mysterious Messenger and see what he wants.  Then we try and work his demands around the missing girl.  I figured we could try and join forces without actually giving up on anything.


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess the question is, can we do both?  i.e. The Fabulous Foursome goes to join Century Girl and the Entrapper to help them with their Zoo Case, then that evening we call The Mysterious Messenger and see what he wants.  Then we try and work his demands around the missing girl.  I figured we could try and join forces without actually giving up on anything.




Sure.  Without giving anything away regarding either plot thread, I don't foresee a problem with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2007)

Century Girl doesn't hear any better then other people, she can just hear at lower frequencies, dog whistles and such.  Depending on how things go I was going to enhance her super senses a bit, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Graf (Feb 24, 2007)

That was player error but I think we'll have to chock this up to the Entrapper not being terribly on top of things.


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2007)

The flying group is going to be on hold for a little while so that Century Girl and the Entrapper can complete questioning Docent Brent, if they wish to do so.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh well time to check out the sights of Freedom City- I'm sure we can entertain ourselves


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 3, 2007)

Going to be in Atlantic City until wednesday the 7th.

Please Ghost Mnemonic if needed.


----------



## Insight (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, folks.  I plan to post the next segment within the next day or so.


----------



## Graf (Mar 19, 2007)

*From the don't-wear-red-to-the-bull-fight dept*

DM: Hmm.. Atk +6, damage +6 seems like a reasonable challenge.

PC: ...the Robots seem inept and unable to hurt anyone...

DM: Eh?
<scratch> <scratch> <scribble> <scribble>
Atk +6*+12*, damage +6 *+12*

DM: Muuuch better.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> DM: Hmm.. Atk +6, damage +6 seems like a reasonable challenge.
> 
> PC: ...the Robots seem inept and unable to hurt anyone...
> 
> ...




I can give them +12/+12 if you want


----------



## Cynic (Mar 19, 2007)

Insight,

I was recently playing in a tabletop M+M campaign that broke up and my DM said I might want to check out this sight if I'm interested in playing online.  I don't know the protocol here, but since yours is the only M+M campaign I see here, I guess I'm just dropping in to see if you could use another player.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2007)

Cynic said:
			
		

> Insight,
> 
> I was recently playing in a tabletop M+M campaign that broke up and my DM said I might want to check out this sight if I'm interested in playing online.  I don't know the protocol here, but since yours is the only M+M campaign I see here, I guess I'm just dropping in to see if you could use another player.




Not at the moment, sorry.  The demand for M&M is pretty strong on EN World, and there are games popping up here all the time.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2007)

There's also Living Superheros a sort of on-going/persistant PbP game world.

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=249

Read up the info threads and character creation etc.


----------



## Cynic (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey thx for the quick responses.  I'll keep a lookout for new games and check out the Living Supers as well (although I'm not usually into the living games).  In any case, good luck with this game and I'll try to keep an eye out here too in case someone can't keep playing for some reason.


----------



## Graf (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be heading away for my wedding/honeymoon in a few days (i.e. on the 3rd) and returning on the 17th.

I will try to stay in touch but we'll be moving around a lot and it may not be possible.

Entrapper generally is going to keep tossing full strength area snares so long as there are groups of unentangled folks.
Then switch to single shots.

If the combat ends before I get back (or it woudl be convenient) please just say that he's either following along quietly or was knocked out by a lucky shot.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, I've been a bit slammed at work.  I'll try to have the next round of combat done on Wednesday.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 5, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been a bit slammed at work.  I'll try to have the next round of combat done on Wednesday.




No prob! I was in the hospital for a week, I am just glad I didnt miss anything.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, Easter here so I'm away until next week (Tuesday maybe Wednesday) although I might be back on later today


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2007)

Graf - are you still playing?  You haven't posted anything for nearly a month.  I know the game has lagged a bit, but I'm becoming concerned.

Others - if Graf doesn't reply, I'm going to either recruit for another player or drop to 5 characters.  I'll decide this weekend.


----------



## Graf (Apr 23, 2007)

Still here. Would like to keep my slot if possible. (of course it's your decision). 
I got back from the honeymoon on Wednesday and it's been basically work-test-work until now.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Still here. Would like to keep my slot if possible. (of course it's your decision).
> I got back from the honeymoon on Wednesday and it's been basically work-test-work until now.




That's fine.  I just wanted to make sure you were still with us in some capacity.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for my lack of posting. I came down with a stomach virus on wednesday that was bad enough that I couldnt even keep down water. Just started back up on semisolid food.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Sorry for my lack of posting. I came down with a stomach virus on wednesday that was bad enough that I couldnt even keep down water. Just started back up on semisolid food.




Sorry to hear that.  Well, it's not as though the game is speeding along without you!  I need to get this going again.


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2007)

I realize I haven't been moving this game along as quickly as some might have liked.  Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of time to devote to it right now.  I'm confident I can maintain the rate I have until now, but I can't promise that I'll be able to speed it up significantly.

If that's OK with everyone, we'll continue as is.  I'm concerned that we might lose people because they think the game is cancelled or something.  If you want to try another game, just let me know.  No hard feelings.


----------



## Graf (May 2, 2007)

I'm fine with the pace. It's not the same as meeting and playing every week for hours, but I'm enjoying the game on it's own merits.


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2007)

I am okay with it.


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2007)

It's been a week since my last OOC post asking if everyone was still on board and nothing from Shalimar or ByteRynn, either here or in the IC thread.  And hafrogman also seems to be a no-show for at least a week, in which I have posted a few times.  So it appears we're down to tonguez, graf, and hero4hire as remaining interested parties, unless I hear otherwise.

It'd be nice if people would tell me they're no longer interested so I don't wait around for them.  I guess common courtesy isn't so "common" anymore  :\ 

I'm OK to continue with the game if you guys want to do so, but I'd like to have more than 3 active players.  EN World has plenty of people who play M&M, so I'm sure I could get more players if need be.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> It's been a week since my last OOC post asking if everyone was still on board and nothing from Shalimar or ByteRynn, either here or in the IC thread.  And hafrogman also seems to be a no-show for at least a week, in which I have posted a few times.  So it appears we're down to tonguez, graf, and hero4hire as remaining interested parties, unless I hear otherwise.
> 
> It'd be nice if people would tell me they're no longer interested so I don't wait around for them.  I guess common courtesy isn't so "common" anymore  :\
> 
> I'm OK to continue with the game if you guys want to do so, but I'd like to have more than 3 active players.  EN World has plenty of people who play M&M, so I'm sure I could get more players if need be.




This alternate is still here.  Should I start remaking/fixing a PC?


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> This alternate is still here.  Should I start remaking/fixing a PC?




Go ahead and make something, or you can use the character you previously submitted.  Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2007)

I'm not really in the habit of checking the game that often due to the slow updates.  This past few weeks have been busier then usual since I had 4 mid-terms and a design project due, so I checked it less.  I don't know about calling it common courtesy though, with such in frequent posting there are points that I thought this game was dead.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Go ahead and make something, or you can use the character you previously submitted.  Let me know what you want to do.




I'll use the previous character, but he needs fixing apparently.  I recall we were having issues about how to handle flaws on powers in an array.  I had set them up as reducing the power point cost only for that element of the array, but apparently you didn't like that.  Also an issue was how this itneractions with the flaw limit.  For instance, a big array has full power on everything that it can logically apply to.  Does that count as one, or as one per component of the array it applies to?  I thought that it would be as one, since arrays invovle powers that replace each other, so the full power is a constant 1 point , except where it doesnt apply since it owuld not be a real drawback, but that is strictly weaker than a blanket full power ability bc it would be getting benefits wirth no costs where full power isnt a real issue.

Also, you never told me if you would allow the Control Electronics thing that I based off Mind Control, but it only works on robots, computers, and other technological entities (and I bought it as an AP independantly of Mind Control).

How do you want to handle these things?


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Sorry, I'm also still here.

I don't post on the weekends, and Monday and Tuesday I was distracted.  Four days ads up quickly.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 10, 2007)

Hello?  (Eager to play)


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2007)

DM_Matt,

Let me check over your prior submission and see what it looks like.  You won't be able to join the rest of them right away (they are in the middle of something, and it would be rather odd to say the least for your character to 'appear' right now).  I should have an answer for you this weekend.


----------



## Graf (May 13, 2007)

Unless s/he was captured in a "holding cell"...
(just a thought)


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Unless s/he was captured in a "holding cell"...
> (just a thought)




He can teleport through electrical/phone systems and wires, and control machines.  This particular prison would have trouble holding him.  Of course, that also means that he could very easily get to where you are, if say, he happened to be investigating sometinhg similar and came upon the same place.  Because he can see where he is teleporting, he could have noticed the other heroes and chosen to land at their location.


----------



## hero4hire (May 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He can teleport through electrical/phone systems and wires, and control machines.  This particular prison would have trouble holding him.  Of course, that also means that he could very easily get to where you are, if say, he happened to be investigating sometinhg similar and came upon the same place.  Because he can see where he is teleporting, he could have noticed the other heroes and chosen to land at their location.




We seem to be a bit heavy on the "techie" types of characters.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> We seem to be a bit heavy on the "techie" types of characters.




Well, he's not actually a techie per se, but his primary power is electrical control (Or rather, his primary power is a physiology that readily and stablely accepts mutations, but his primary active power is electrical control).  He is to a hacker as a sorceror is to a wizard.  He can commune with and command electronics intuitively, but he couldnt sit down and write an app, can't explain strange technologies he encounters, etc.


----------



## hero4hire (May 13, 2007)

Yeah...I just fear for any computer we come up against.
Bastion has a +15 raw skill
Entrapper has some computer skill and is a master codebreaker
Nanite shapshifting can hack into computers
Mnemonic can steal other people's computer skills and use them at lightning speed.

and now your guy with Cyberpathy 

Thats pretty tech heavy IMO.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah...I just fear for any computer we come up against.
> Bastion has a +15 raw skill
> Entrapper has some computer skill and is a master codebreaker
> Nanite shapshifting can hack into computers
> ...




DM_Matt, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to come up with something different.  I agree with hero4hire that your character has similar abilities to those already in the group, albeit the electrical powers are significantly different.

EDIT: I've had a chance to look at Power Surge again.  I'd like for you to think about either creating a different character or streamlining Power Surge.  The main reason he wasn't selected before was that his powers are too "all over the place" for my taste.  The character seems to be designed to be able to do everything, and I'm not a big fan of those sorts of characters.

Here are the main problems that I've identified:

1. The Alternate Power feat has to be applied to each of the additional powers in your array.  I don't see that added to anything in your character post.

2. I'm not going to allow Full Power on powers where it doesn't matter whether or not you use full power.  In your case, Mind Control and Datalink.  Since your array isn't dynamic, and applying extra ranks doesn't have a detrimental effect, I'm not going to allow the Full Power flaw.  There's no penalty for you to use full power with those abilities.  It's perfectly OK for attack powers such as Strike, Blast, Disintegrate, etc.

3. I don't know if I'm on board with some of the powers in your array.  It's specifically an electrical control array, yet some of these powers don't seem to be electrical in nature: Mind Control and Telekinesis in particular. They don't seem to be in line with the rest of the powers in the array.

4. I'm not really comfortable with the side effect aura strike power in your array.  If you're going to take a 2-pt flaw for Side Effect, it's going to affect you all the time, regardless of your force field.  You might be better served to get rid of that side effect or change it to something that's less likely to kill you.

5.  Why does Power Surge have Telepathy and Resurrection?  Seems like you just tacked these on at the end.  They don't make much sense for the character.

My recommendation, if you are really keen on playing Power Surge, is to remove some of the problem areas I've identified above.  It might be easier to rebuild him from scratch, but that's up to you.  Or just make a different character altogether.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

All right, for the rest of you, please please please post your actions so I can move this along.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> DM_Matt, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to come up with something different.  I agree with hero4hire that your character has similar abilities to those already in the group, albeit the electrical powers are significantly different.
> 
> EDIT: I've had a chance to look at Power Surge again.  I'd like for you to think about either creating a different character or streamlining Power Surge.  The main reason he wasn't selected before was that his powers are too "all over the place" for my taste.  The character seems to be designed to be able to do everything, and I'm not a big fan of those sorts of characters.
> 
> ...




I'm going to try to streamline.  As for the rest..

1. At the beginnning of each array, where I put the cost, it says (xx+ xAps)...thats where I'm listing the AP cost.

2. I think thats what I did.  I'll ditch the TK, altouhgh that can be  a magnetic fields thing.  The Mind Control comes from the the fact that the nervous system runs on electrical impulses.  Magneto can do it for that same reason.

3. Ok, I'll ditch that.

4. I'll get rid of them, but the origional idea was that the res was a spontaneously-developed power when exposed to radiation that made the government realize his mutability and attempt to add powers .  Telepathy would have been one of those.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

*Sergio Paretti, aka Power Surge, Mutant Super-Soldier
PL: 10  (150 pp)* 
*ABILITIES:* 

STR: 10 (0)  
DEX: 16 (+3/+2)   
CON: 20 (+5/+4)   
INT: 10 (0)   
WIS: 14 (+2)   
CHA: 10 (0)		
*PP Spent: 16*

*SKILLS:* 

Bluff 10 (+10) 
Concentration 10 (+12) 
Diplomacy 10 (+10) 
Drive  (+3)
Escape Artist  (+3)
Gather Info 10 (+10)
Notice 10 (+10) 
Pilot 1 (+4)
Sense Motive 8 (+10)
Survival  (+2)
Swim 1 (+1) 							
*PP Spent: 15*

*FEATS:*  Attack Specialization: Electrical Control Array (1), Dodge Focus (5), Improved Initiative (1), Quick Change (1), Uncanny Dodge, Precise Shot (2), Elusive Target, Evasion (2), Move-By-Attack, Attractive (1), Interpose, Contacts, Well-Informed, Equiptment (1) 	
*PP Spent: 20 * 

Equiptment (5 points) : Phone-Sized PortaGadget (4) (Phone, Laptop, Video Camera, Audio Recorder, w/external monitor/keyboard), Multitool(1)

*POWERS:  *

*Electrical Control Array:* 20pp+8pp (APs) = 28pp

*Electrical Control (Blast) 10* Full Power Drawback, Homing 
_Manefests as a pistol_
(10ranks*2base-1fullpower+1homing = 20pp)

*Mind Control 10* (Extra: Conscious, Flaw: Range: Ranged) w/Homing and Full Power 
_Manefests as an arc of electricity between him and the target that must hit to be effective._
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-1ranged)-1 full power+1 homing = 20pp)

*Disintegrate 10* (Modifiers: Full Round, Unreliable (5-times method w/1hour mental excercises to recover.  If he runs out of uses, the entire array goes down)) w/ Extras/Flaws Full Power and Homing
((base4-1full round-1unreliable)*10ranks+1homing-1fullpower = 20pp)
_Manefests as a rocket launcher_

*Strike 10* (Extras: Penetrating and Incurable and Full Power)
_Manefests as a melee weapon, usually a combat knife if he is doing lethal damage or a baton if he is doing non-lethal damage_
(10ranks*(1base+1penetrating-1full power+1incurable =  20pp)

*Animate Objects (Mechanical)* 10 (10ranks*2base = 20pp)
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_

*Blast 10 w/ Autofire 1 and Full Action*, Full Power, Homing 
_Manefests as a machine gun_
(5ranks*(2base+1autofire-1full round)-1full power+1homing = 20pp)

*Datalink/Charm Computer/Whatever We Call It 10*
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-1ranged)-1 full power+1 homing = 20pp)

*Teleport 9 * (Extras: Accurate, Medium(wiring)) w/Easy and Turnabout 
_Manefests by transforming briefly into a bolt of lightning shooting into the medium, than another bolt coming out of the medium at the destination to the spot he is to appear_
(9*(2base-1medium+1accurate)+1Easy+1Turnabout=20pp)

* Blast 10 * (Modifiers: Area 1: Explosion, Full round) w/Full Power and Ricochet. (10*(2base+1area-1full round)-1full power+1ricochet)
_Manefests as hand grenade_

*End Electrical Control Array*

*Force Field (Impervious) 8*, Selective (8ranks*(1base+1impervious)+1selective = 17pp)

*Enhanced Dexterity 2 *(2pp)

*Enhanced Constitution 2* (2pp)

*Flight 1* (2pp)
_Manefests as a jet-pack, with the bottom glowing with electrical energy like certain space-ship engines_

*Concealment 3: Normal Sight & Hearing (5pp) * Full Power (Cannot become just invis or just silenced)
(3base*3ranks-1fullpower=5pp)
_When invisible, the other abilities' visual manefestations are also invisible_



*Impervious Toughness 5* (5pp)

*Super-Senses (Radio) 1 *(1pp)

*Communication(Radio) 1 * (1pp)

*Super-Senses (Darkvision) 1 * (2pp)

*Super-Senses (Danger Sense) 1 *(1pp)

*PP Spent: 66*

*SAVES: * 

Toughness 13 (13 flat-footed, Impervious 13)
Fortitude 10  (5pp)
Reflex 9 (6pp)
Will 10	(8pp)				
*PP Spent: 19*

*COMBAT:*

Base Attk: +8 (16pp)
Base Defense: +2 (4pp)
Initiative: +8

Typical Attack: +10 (7+2Attack Spec)
Typical Damage: +10
Special Effects (Homing, Area, whatever) vary
*PP Spent 20 *

*Drawbacks:*

Most powers do not function properly or at all under water, or where electricity cannot be easily controlled -3
Blast Powers do not work where fire cannot burn-1
Minor Weakness:  Rubber/Especially-Nonconductive-Fantasy-Materials Weaponry -1
Minor Weakness:  Water-based attacks -1

*PP Spent: -6 *

*PP Spent 16abilities+20feats+15skills+66powers+19saves+20combat-6drawbacks = 150pp*

*Complications:*

Secret Identity -- Though it is classified, the DoD knows who he really is.  So do a number of his former coworkers (and possibly old enemies?), some of whom moved on to less honorable professions after their program got cut.
Enemy -- Corporal Atom, who still works for the military, resents Surge's inadvertant role in ruining his career.
Enemy -- the mob boss who tormented his neighborhood turned on his associates and is in witness protection in Iowa.  Surge knows where he lives, and is sometimes haunted with the desire for veangence.

Now everything can be explained by electricity/magnetism and light and sound waves.  I ditched TK, simplified the hand grenade thing to a regular full round action area blast, ditched telepathy (though I got communication to make the radio waves power two way),  ditched ressurrection, and ditched aura. What else should I do?

Oh, if you dont buy the "Easy Mutation" thing, perhaps some or all of the non-electrical powers can be technological implants instead,  which take advantage of his "power source" and his ability to interface intuitively with machines.  For instance, ocular implants, internal radio, etc.

He is more super-soldier than tech, relying primarily on his weapon powers, but his other abilities are mostly for bypassing security systems, interrogating prisoners, sneaking into places, etc.


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2007)

Tech heavy is kinda cool to my mind. 

Now we need to get a a guy with "dog powers".

Img from Todd Nauck's site.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2007)

For your convenience, what I spent the points from what I dropped on, other thna what I mentioned above:

RP Feats: Contacts, Well-informed
Mundane Equiptment
One point of bab

Additional Change:
Swapped out power attack for move-by-attack.


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

OK, Power Surge looks fine to me.  I'll add him in once the crew gets to a place where he can reasonably join up.  Keep checking the IC thread.  Should be soon.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

*pokes head in*

Hey guys, how's it going? Just thought I'd see if y'all were accepting alts or had a line of replacement PC's I could join in case of player attrition. If not, that's cool too.

Thanks!


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OK, Power Surge looks fine to me.  I'll add him in once the crew gets to a place where he can reasonably join up.  Keep checking the IC thread.  Should be soon.




Cool, thanks.  BTW, a couple possible last minute changes.  I noticed that I still had Mind Control at Full Power, which isnt legit, so it can be obvious instead (in fact, I describe it that way anyway, since it relies on a ranged lightning attack).  Also, I'd like to trade one point of def for one of dodge and power attack, and quick change for ultimate save (toughness).  Then I'm done.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *pokes head in*
> 
> Hey guys, how's it going? Just thought I'd see if y'all were accepting alts or had a line of replacement PC's I could join in case of player attrition. If not, that's cool too.
> 
> Thanks!




We might be looking for yet another replacement.  Nanite (hafrogman) hasn't posted in two weeks, during which time I have posted at least 3 turns.

hafrogman, are you still with us?  If so, please post something to the IC thread or here so that I can see you're still interested.

For the rest of you, it's been nearly a week since most of you have posted something.  Please let me know what your characters are doing.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2007)

K it appears we've lost hafrogman (at least 3 weeks since last post), and I'm not sure about shalimar (11 days since last post).  This is not looking good.

I think I'm going to wrap up this part of the adventure fairly quickly and see if we can get this thing moving again.  I can also more easily add new players if you guys are out of the subterranean cult base.


----------



## Graf (May 30, 2007)

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## hero4hire (May 31, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2007)

All right, with the latest post, we should be pretty close to closing this chapter of the game.  Please post asap with your next actions and we should be able to wrap it up soon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2007)

Sigh....(taps feet on floor anxiously)


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 4, 2007)

Just a heads up, I am having surgery in a couple hours. I expect to be out of it for a day or two after.


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2007)

Since I've grown tired of waiting for people to post, I've fast forwarded the game.  If you read the most recent post, you'll see that the team has exited the underground facility and the explosion has gone off.  You were able to warn everyone beforehand and there were no injuries.

OOC, I am more than a little disappointed at this game's attrition rate.  We've lost at least 3 players in the past month.  Some of this is my fault, as I was unable to post on a daily basis (although to be fair, I never promised to do so).  At this point, I believe we have 3-4 active players.  The players for Nanite, Century Girl, and Glory are gone.  I have no idea what happened to them, and I'm no longer awaiting their return.

Going forward, I'm not sure if I want to continue the game.  If the rest of you are OK with me sometimes not posting every day (or even every other day, twice a week, whatever), say so now and we'll get that out of the way.  I cannot guarantee that I can post more than I have.  This was an experiment anyway, and it's not going to break my heart in the slightest if we have to try something else.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm still in.  Meanwhile, I acquired Freedom City and Ultimate Power, so I fixed up Surge's background to fit the setting a bit, fully changed his secondary powers to being implant-based rather than the multiple-mutations thing, and have nearly completed yet another rebuild.  i'll post that soon.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 5, 2007)

cool by me


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is the latest and hopefully last version of Power Surge.  At the bottom are notes on what I did, and a couple questions.

Power Surge, born Sergio Paretti, is from an Italian immigrant family in the West End area of Freedom City. When he was a child, his father, who owns a small restaurant, empacised the value of hard work and perserverance, often telling of how his family came to America with nothing and built a sucessful life, despite numerous setbacks. Sergio deeply identified with his fathers' experience. He was never the strongest or the smartest in his class, but he always got by through good old-fashioned hard work, sticktuitiveness, and the support of his family and his close-knit ethnic neighborhood.

When he was 17, things turned sour for the Parettis, when gangsters moved into the neighborhood and began demanding increasingly-unreasonable protection money. Hoping to find information to anonymously pass on to the police, Sergio climbed a fire escape and began listening in on the gangsters' conversations. He was soon spotted and confronted by a guard, and when the guard grabbed him from behind, he instinctively turned around and struck the man. To his surprise, he felt as if he was being mildly electricuted. He felt the electricity go through him, and his hair stood up. His fist struck the guard in the chest, the shock stopped the guard's heart, and he fell from the fire escape (Developed Electrical Control). Sergio ran, fearing the mafia, the police, and himself. But no one had seen him, and the coronor ruled the guard's death to have been caused by a freak heart attack, rather than caused by a freak.

Sergio wrestled with the situation for a long time. He felt bad for the gangster he killed, even though it was an accident. On the other hand, the guy was a mob enforcer, a man who harmed the innocent for a living...and he would never again harm anyone else. Of course, it is always better for the bad guys to be caught and tried under the law, but he could not escape the fact that the world is better off on account of his strange accident.

Shortly after, he noticed a sudden affinity for machines. He never waited long for an elevator. In fact, if he thought about it enough, they seemed to come directly to whatever floor he was on, regardless of other calls. (Developed Computer Control, Datalink, Machine Control)

After graduating from high school, he joined the military. During his routine entry physical, the military tested his blood for extant or latant super-powers, and shortly after basic training, he was assigned to a special unit of similarly-unique individuals. There, they taught him to hone his powers through intense concentration exercises and use them to protect the innocent and punish the guilty. (Developed Enhanced Dex for better aim, APs and Power Feats on his Electrical Control Array, his Forecefield, combat feats, concentration) After a while, he was transferred yet again, this time outside of the military to an off-the-books CIA operation that dealt in especially delicate situations.

Among his many missions, he was sent with Corporal Atom, a hero with the ability to manipulate radiation, to destroy a nuclear research facility in /Fictional Rogue State/ that was about to begin production of nuclear weapons. Atom was to drain the materials of their radioactivity, and Surge was to destroy the rest of the facility. Something went wrong on Atom's end, and the facility's small research reactor exploded. Atom and Surge were separated in the confusion, and the radiation created too much radio interference for communication. Atom got out fine, since he is immune to radiation, but Surge was badly hurt.  Oddly enough, however, the radiation actually strengthened his mutation, significantly increasing the amount of electricity he could produce and channel. 

When he recovered, he found his way back to the military, and to a disgraced Corporal Atom who had assured their superiors that he must have been vaporized by the explosion.

Military scientists determined that his now-strengthened electrical mutations could be used to power and interface with electronic implants.  Perfecting a neural interface and dealing with power requirements were the only remaining obstacles they had to being able to deploy a number of implant-based super-soldier technologies. Surge could provide the power and the interface using his own powers, such that these barriers would not be barriers for him.

He agreed to be used as a test subject, so that the military could determine how to increase his powers to become a better soldier, to become better able to protect the innocent. They implanted a microcomputer system in his brain, and receivers in his eyes and ears.  He gained a number of sensory, memory, and communications-related abilities, and very powerful (and power-consuming) computer-based abilities that he could activate at the cost of his offensive powers.

Additionally, he was given a set of implants that could shape light and sound around his forcefield.  They could be activated to make him invisible and silent, or to imitate another subject.

Eventually, however, his unit was shut down when a new Secretary of Defense cut out certian black operations that the new president would have disapproved of. Surge adapted to civilian life by getting a job as a police consultant, and later a freelancer working with AEGIS, which gave him the access necessary to fight crime anonymously.

His perseverance and dedication are by far his most prominent feature. He will do whatever it takes to take down the bad guys, and his formidible defensive powers make him quite willing to take big risks. He fights well alone, but his military background taught him to be an adept team player as well. Occasionally, when he gets bored, he uses his powers to listen to civilian radio or surf the Internet, rather than paying much attention to whats going on around him. If he's bored and fidgety, he's probably listening to music. If he's bored and angry, he's probably listening to talk radio.

Surge is of medium height and a bit stocky. While good looking, his time in the military and later covert ops sometimes keeps him from opening up to people as much as he wishes he could, and his ability to lead is hampered by the lack of the hierarchical power structure he's used to. His military background also, however, makes him fiercely protective of his allies, and is quite willing to take a bullet -- or a tank shell -- for his friends, especially since no normal weapon short of a battleship's gun battery can harm him. Nonetheless, he is, outwardly at least, reasonably easy-going and wryly humorous. His hero costume is camouflage pants, a white shirt, a mlitary jacket, and an American flag bandana with eye holes. This seems to have the same quasi-magical effect as Clark Kent's glasses, making him strangely difficult to identify ( (; ).

Nowadays, he is an independent super-hero, police consultant, and investigator.  Due to his military background, he has close ties with AEGIS, though they are aware that he does not always play by their rules.  Nonetheless, he retains his security clearance.  He also has a number of cyber-personae, and passes information to other supers, policemen, and rivals of corrupt corporations or politicians.  Once he uncovered a trap the mafia had set for the mafia-killing assassin The Silencer, and warned him, an act that he remains conflicted about to this day.  He can easily avoid being traced because he uses his long-range datalink power to remotely-control computers on the other side of the world.  They may be able to trace him to a cybercafe in Seoul or a university computer lab in Moscow, but that doesn't really help them, since he is not actually there.

Some mechanical notes: Many of his attack powers have Homing becuase electricity needs to go somewhere rather than disapating, so it can arc back to the target if it just misses. They also tend to have Full Power because he focuses his power by imagining them weapons such as bullets and grenades, and their effects cannot typically be modulated. He has limited uses of the rockets beucase no one typically carries large numbers of those, but typically does carry plenty of bullets. The grenades have ricochet and explosion, because grenades do that. In addition to whatever descriptors these powers inherently have, all implant-based powers have the electronic descriptor (in addition to the electrical descriptor).  All powers based on implants have a duration no better than sustained, because they are based on an internal Datalink-like ability (flavor only and only works for the implants, no additional point cost, not part of the actual Datalink power he has), and datalink is sustained.   


*Sergio Paretti, aka Power Surge, Mutant Super-Soldier
PL: 10  (150 pp)* 
*ABILITIES:* 

STR: 10 (0)  
DEX: 14 (+2/+1)   
CON: 20 (+5/+4)   
INT: 10 (0)   
WIS: 14 (+2)   
CHA: 10 (0)		
*PP Spent: 14*

*SKILLS:* 

Bluff 6 (+5) 
Concentration 15 (+17) 
Diplomacy 15 (+15) 
Drive  (+2)
Escape Artist  (+2)
Gather Info 10 (+10)
Notice 10 (+12) 
Pilot 1 (+3)
Sense Motive 8 (+10)
Survival  (+2)
Swim 1 (+1) 							
*PP Spent: 16.5*

*FEATS:*  Attack Specialization: Electrical Control Array (2.5), Dodge Focus (2), Improved Initiative (1), Precise Shot (2), Elusive Target, Evasion (2), Move-By-Attack, Attractive (1), All Out Attack, Contacts, Well-Informed, Eidetic Memory, Power Attack, Connected, Improved Crit: Electrical Control Array (1), Second Chance(Failed Concentration Checks On His Own Powers), Benefit: Security Clearance

*PP Spent: 21.5 * 

*POWERS:  *

*Electrical Control Array:* 20pp+11pp (APs) = 31pp

*Electrical Control Array*

Default Setting (Unless Stated Otherwise)  :
*AP:Cyberbrain Container Array* -- He can use his electrical control array and his Datalink to power and interface with a powerful microcomputer implanted in his brain.  Outside of combat, the array is always on this setting
 4.5 Enhanced Skills ((Flaw: Sustained), 1pp for 8sp, so 36sp
       Enhanced Computers (Flaw: Sustained) = +15
       Enhanced Disable Device (Flaw: Sustained) = +15
       Enhanced Gather Information (Flaw: Sustained) = +5
10  Enhanced Datalink 9, AP Enhanced Communication(Radio) 8 w/Subtle(Encryption)] w/Subtle (For Datalink, its encryption, for Comm, it becomes the second rank of Subtle, making it undetectable)
1    Enhanced Intelligence 2 (Flaw: Sustained)
1    Enhanced Super-Senses (Radio: Subtle, Analytic)(Flaw: Sustained)
2    Quickness (Flaw: Limited 2: Computers Only, Flaw: Sustained) 8 ... 500 times speed
1    Feature:  Internal Devices - Masterwork Computer, Masterwork Electronics Kit, Phone, 2-4ep of eq, depending on whats redundant with other powers
.5   Comprehend (Codes)1(Flaw, Sustained) Universal Decrypter/Codebreaker

Non-Weapon Powers
*AP: Mind Control 10* (Extra: Conscious, Flaw: Check Required(Concentration DC20 to activate)) w/Homing and Noticeable
_Causes electrical arcs to appear around the target._
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-check required)-1 noticable+1 homing = 20pp)
*AP: Animate Objects (Mechanical)* 10 (10ranks*2base = 20pp)
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_
*AP: Computer Control 10*
_Manefests as an advanced-looking PDA that connects by firing a cable into the device (attack roll required)_
(10ranks*(2base+1conscious-1ranged)-1 full power+1 homing = 20pp)
*AP: Teleport 9 * (Extras: Accurate, Medium(wiring)) w/Easy and Turnabout 
_Manefests by transforming briefly into a bolt of lightning shooting into the medium, than another bolt coming out of the medium at the destination to the spot he is to appear_
(9*(2base-1medium+1accurate)+1Easy+1Turnabout=20pp)

Weapon Powers:
*(Blast) 10* Full Power Drawback, Homing (Main EC Power)
_Manifests as a pistol_
(10ranks*2base-1fullpower+1homing = 20pp)
*AP: Disintegrate 10* (Modifiers: Full Round, Unreliable (5-times method w/1hour mental excercises to recover.  If he runs out of uses, the entire array goes down)) w/ Extras/Flaws Full Power and Homing
((base4-1full round-1unreliable)*10ranks+1homing-1fullpower = 20pp)
_Manifests as a rocket launcher_
*AP: Strike 10* (Extras: Penetrating and Incurable and Full Power)
_Manifests as a melee weapon, usually a combat knife if he is doing lethal damage or a baton if he is doing non-lethal damage_
(10ranks*(1base+1penetrating0-1full power+1incurable =  20pp)
*AP: Blast 10* (Modifiers: Shapable Targeted Area +1, Distracting -1, Full Round Action -1, Autofire 3 +3, Check Required (Concentration DC20) -1, Flaw: Must brace self on solid surface (i.e. can't be flying) -1, -1full power,  +1 homing
10*(2 +3autofire +1targeted area -distracting,-1 full round action, -1 concentration check -1 flaw)-1 full power +1 homing = 20pp)
_Manifests as a very large machine gun, and requires him to stand still, brace himself on the ground, be really careful not to hit allies, and not defend himself much to deal with the recoil_
*AP: Blast 10 * (Modifiers: Area 1: Explosion, Full round) w/Full Power and Ricochet. (10*(2base+1area-1full round)-1full power+1ricochet)
_Manifests as hand grenade_
*[AP: Blast 10 *(Modifiers: Autofire 2, Distracting, Check Required(Concentration), Full Power, Homing) 
_ Manifests as assault rifle with scope_
* AP: Strike Aura 10* (Modifiers: Full Round Action, Distracting, Duration 2, Aura, Full Power, Incurable)
_ Diverts power into Force Field to make it damaging_

*End Electrical Control Array*

*Force Field 8* (Extras: Impervious, Continuous, Flaws: Action 2(Full Round Action)) , Selective (8ranks*(1base+1impervious+1continuous-1permanent)+1selective = 9pp)

*Impervious Toughness 5* (5pp)

*Enhanced Dexterity 2 *(2pp)

*Enhanced Constitution 2* (2pp)



*Flight 1* (2pp)
_Manefests as a jet-pack, with the bottom glowing with electrical energy like certain space-ship engines_

*Concealment 3: Normal Sight & Hearing (5pp) * Full Power (Cannot become just invis or just silenced)
(3base*3ranks-1fullpower=5pp)
_When invisible, the other abilities' visual manefestations are also invisible_

AP: Disguise Container 1 (1pp)
3   Morph 3, Flaw: Action (Move), Any Humanoid 
1   Feature: Mimickry
1   Enhanced Cha 2 (Flaw: Duration, Sustained)

AP: Displacement 1 (1pp)


Cyberbrain/Implact Powers (without the extra juice from the Electrical Control Array)  All sense have the sustained flaw rather than being continuous bc if he is stunned or otherwise unable to act, it breaks the neural link between him and the implant, and it must be reestablished.  As stated above, they have the electronic and electrical descriptors in addition to being senses:

*Super-Senses (Radio, Default Acute Radius and Ranged, plus Accurate (Thus constructing the radar power), Extended, Penetrates Concealment, Danger Sense)) * (Flaw: sustained)(4 pp)
Made up of:
*Super-Senses (Accurate on Radio, Making Radar) * (Flaw: sustained)(1pp)
*Super-Senses (Danger Sense on Radar)(early warning) *(Flaw: sustained)(.5pp)
*Super-Senses (Extended on Radar)(radio waves travel far)* (Flaw: sustained)(.5pp)
*Super-Senses (Penetrates Concealment on Radar)(radio waves generally penetrate objects)* (Flaw: sustained)(2pp)

*Communication(Radio) 2 * (2pp)
AP: Datalink 1 w/Mechanical Control(1pp) 
*Comprehend Machines 2 (Speak and Understand, Flaw: Sustained) (1pp)

PP Spent: 67

SAVES:  

Toughness 13 (flat-footed 13, Impervious 13)
Fortitude 9  (4pp)
Reflex 9 (7pp)
Will 9	(8pp)				
PP Spent: 18

COMBAT:

Base Attk: +5 (10pp)
Base Defense: +5 (10pp)
Initiative: +6

Typical Attack: +10 (5+5Attack Spec)
Typical Damage: +10
Special Effects (Homing, Area, Autofire, whatever) vary
PP Spent 20 

Drawbacks:

Most powers do not function properly or at all under water, or where electricity cannot be easily controlled -3
Offensive Powers do not work where the weapon they simulate cannot work -1
Minor Weakness:  Rubber/Especially-Nonconductive-Fantasy-Materials Weaponry -1
Minor Weakness:  Water-based attacks -1
Concealment Array only works when the forcefield is up. -1

PP Spent: -7 

PP Spent 14abilities+21.5feats+16.5skills+64powers+21saves+20combat-7drawbacks = 150pp

Complications:

Secret Identity -- Though it is classified, the DoD knows who he really is.  So do a number of his former coworkers (and possibly old enemies?), some of whom moved on to less honorable professions after their program got cut.
Enemy -- Corporal Atom, who still works for the military, resents Surge's inadvertant role in ruining his career
Enemy -- the mob boss who tormented his neighborhood turned on his associates and is in witness protection in Iowa.  Surge knows where he lives, and is sometimes haunted with the desire for vengeance. 


Mechanical Changes:

Various shuffling of points among mundane stats.  I also upped skills a little and added a couple of combat feats.

Attack Specialization is 1pp for each +2.  Can I buy an odd number of attack spec using half points?  (I want to split my 10 evenly between base attack and electrical array spec)

Added "Continuous" and "Action:-2" to Force Field. It now stays up when stunned, but takes a full round to reactivate if taken down directly.

Enhanced Technopathy:

Bought Comprehend Machines so I can talk to controlled machines
Bought Communications(Radio)2,  and AP'd Datalink 1 with mechanical control on it
Bought Eidetic Memory (represents digital storage)

Added the CyberBrain Container Array to provide more acutal technopath powers beyond controlling devices he's in the same room with.   I wasnt sure how to duplicate the equipment capabilities, since datalink and radio totally or partially replace phones and computers, so I bought it as 1pp for 5eq and only used 4eq, even if I had to buy the phone and base computer, 2eq if i didnt.  Technically its rank of the Feature power.  Is that a reasonable 1pp buy of built-in equipment?  A pretty much took all the technopath powers, even though there is a great deal of overlap between them.

Gave the concealment array some more versatility in its ability to bend light and sound, but also had it piggy-back on the forcefield, so it goes down if the force field does.

Added a couple more configurations of attacks in the electrical control array.  The versatility may or may not actually be worth it considering how many there are and how few fighting rounds occur in PBPs, but it makes sense for the character.

I now have all the various info/favor feats: Connected, Contacts, Benefit: Security Clearance, and Well-Informed.  Since they can affect plot, I  ask: are you okay with that or will they be too useful or not useful enough? Also, is the loose AEGIS affiliation acceptable?

I bought penetrates concealment for the radar (which fits the package much better than darkvision, which I got rid of) to go through  objects, although radar might do that anyway.  Whatever, though, he's very point-efficient as it is.*


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Here is the latest and hopefully last version of Power Surge.  At the bottom are notes on what I did, and a couple questions.
> 
> [sblock]Power Surge, born Sergio Paretti, is from an Italian immigrant family in the West End area of Freedom City. When he was a child, his father, who owns a small restaurant, empacised the value of hard work and perserverance, often telling of how his family came to America with nothing and built a sucessful life, despite numerous setbacks. Sergio deeply identified with his fathers' experience. He was never the strongest or the smartest in his class, but he always got by through good old-fashioned hard work, sticktuitiveness, and the support of his family and his close-knit ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> ...



*

That's fine.  I'm not all that worried about those feats ruining the plot or anything.  Looks good to me.




			I bought penetrates concealment for the radar (which fits the package much better than darkvision, which I got rid of) to go through  objects, although radar might do that anyway.  Whatever, though, he's very point-efficient as it is.
		
Click to expand...



Looks good, DM_Matt.  I'm going to have Power Surge join the rest of the remaining heroes very soon.  I just need to find out what they plan to do next.*


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2007)

In the interests of trying to nudge the game forward, I'm going to post another turn.  If you're still playing, please post an action by Friday if possible.  At this point, I am under the assumption that our heroes are Mnemonic, the Entrapper, Bastion, and the new Power Surge.  The rest will mysteriously vanish I guess, just like they did IRL.


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2007)

Just finished a hella-tough test. Working on post now.


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

All right, people.  What's the problem?  Only one player has posted at all this week.  I've given you ample time to come up with what you want to do next.

I'm giving it this weekend.  If no one wants to move the game along, then so be it.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> All right, people.  What's the problem?  Only one player has posted at all this week.  I've given you ample time to come up with what you want to do next.
> 
> I'm giving it this weekend.  If no one wants to move the game along, then so be it.




My *s/o* is due anyday now so I have been a bit frayed and derelict as of late.

My apologies.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

From the video did they seem like they escaped to the surface? Would hacking into the traffic cameras help or did they take some sort of weird vehicles?


----------



## Elric (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Matt, that is one incredibly powerful build and a little abusive... this isn't my game, though, so I won't post specifics.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Wow, Matt, that is one incredibly powerful build and a little abusive... this isn't my game, though, so I won't post specifics.




Sigh, a certain old friend of mine seems to feel the need to be competitive and make trouble.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Wow, Matt, that is one incredibly powerful build and a little abusive... this isn't my game, though, so I won't post specifics.




Yeah, I wouldn't allow Power Surge as such in my home game, but since this is an online game, I'm feeling charitable.

Don't worry - there are still plenty of ways to exploit Power Surge's weaknesses.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone,

I'd like to finish this first round of combat in the next few days.  Tonguez in particular, please read what I posted this morning in the IC thread and decide what you want to do on your action.  The rest of you I can figure out.

After Tuesday, I'm going to be at Origins, and I won't be posting until possibly Monday or Tuesday of the following week.  I really don't want the first round of combat to drag on that long.  I'd like to have to combat completed by Origins, but I'm pretty sure that won't happen.  Well, we'll see.  Maybe if you guys are quick about your responses, we can.


----------



## Graf (Jul 2, 2007)

I think Entrapper is set for actions but I'll keep a close eye out to try to react quickly in the next 24 hours.

PS I sorta agree about PowerSurge but I have to admit that I'm enjoying the uber-super-trooper roleplaying thing a bit. And super "teams" aren't usually balanced anyway.


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=DM_Matt please read]Wow.  To run the first round of combat, I had to go through Power Surge again to figure out his powers, and man, is he abusive.  I guess I didn't have time to go through it the first time.  Is there a power he doesn't have?  And I have to think about some of the flaws you took.  For example, Requires Concentration check DC 20 assumes there's a reasonable chance you can fail the check.  You've got a +17!!! to Concentration!  AND he has a feat that lets him re-roll a failed Concentration check!  That means on average you have a 7.5% chance to fail a Concentration check.  That's not exactly a reasonable chance to fail (which I'd place at 25% chance or higher to get the flaw).  And you took full power on just about everything!

Also, you've got some things listed for Power Surge that I can't find in either the main M&M book or Ultimate Power, such as the Conscious extra or the Distracting flaw.  As stated in the initial post of the OOC thread, you can only use things from M&M or Ultimate Power.

I'm going to look through Power Surge again when I have a chance, but I'm currently of the belief that he is vastly overpowered.  Not overpowered in terms of his damage bonus or anything, but he can do _everything_.  I prefer characters to have a defined scope of powers, not every power in the book with a bunch of meaningless flaws.

Think of the superheroes that appear in comics.  They tend to have 3-5 defined powers which all sort of work together.  Even characters with lots of powers, such as Iron Man, they are all based on being in the power suit, and even he doesn't have wierd stuff like Mind Control and Insubstantial.

I don't mean to be harsh, but I just have an uneasy feeling about this character's really wide range of abilities, and my guess is that there are probably several places where the character design is trying to take advantage of a loophole or otherwise skirting the spirit of the rules.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM_Matt please read]Wow.  To run the first round of combat, I had to go through Power Surge again to figure out his powers, and man, is he abusive.  I guess I didn't have time to go through it the first time.  Is there a power he doesn't have?  And I have to think about some of the flaws you took.  For example, Requires Concentration check DC 20 assumes there's a reasonable chance you can fail the check.  You've got a +17!!! to Concentration!  AND he has a feat that lets him re-roll a failed Concentration check!  That means on average you have a 7.5% chance to fail a Concentration check.  That's not exactly a reasonable chance to fail (which I'd place at 25% chance or higher to get the flaw).  And you took full power on just about everything!
> 
> Also, you've got some things listed for Power Surge that I can't find in either the main M&M book or Ultimate Power, such as the Conscious extra or the Distracting flaw.  As stated in the initial post of the OOC thread, you can only use things from M&M or Ultimate Power.
> 
> ...




[sblock]  Ill wirte more later, but Distracting is in the main book. Surge loses his dodge bonus when using it.  The conscious extra I believe is in the main book, too, if not UP.  It is specific to mind control.  It allows me/them to access their mind/memory.  He has mind control primarily as an interrogation tool.  More like Wonder Woman's lasso than Professor X.  He was thinking of using it this round only if they were immune to all his other abilities.  I'd gladly up its action to two rounds or something to make it useless in combat, though.

Regarding concentration, his backstory is heavy with the perseverance/dedication angle and he controls his powers through his mind, so he has a bunch of points invested in being a great concentrator (maxed concentration, second chance, wisdom), AND his powers often similarly require it, although really is is only some configurations of the same array.  Removing Second Chance can  help here I suppose though.

Similarly, he has full power on all his attacks because his attack powers in that array all work at full power, but since there are parts of the array that it cannot apply to, it has to be applied to each one.  If the attacks are conceptualized priarily as bullets, rockets, and grenades, it doesn't make sense to me for the pulling punches option to be available.  If anything, it is a much bigger drawback to have it on all settings than fewer, since in the situations where pulling punches could somehow be desirable he could just switch to the setting that does not have full power for that time.  In this case, he can't pull his punches with his attacks at all.

With an eye towards reducing versatility, it may help to get rid of Animate Machines.  Most of its more appropriate uses (controlling cars, etc) can be done with his other powers, and it has the additional effect of creating custom minions.  

By insubstantial, I assume you mean concealment?  It makes sense for a guy built for black ops with super-tech to have that.  He is not a power suit, but like power suits, his internal features are designed to set him up to be good at a particular role.  I don't think he can do EVERYTHING.  He can, however, do the things that are required if one were to have to infiltrate an enemy base, office building, or wilderness encampment, retrieve/sabotage/rescue/kill/whatever something, and get out alive.  Of course, typical superhero missions and typical blackops commando misisons have a lot in common, but his powers are largely limited to being a strong, sneaky fighter and hacker.

BTW, this is probably a bad time to point this out, but his SAW ability is a Shapable Targeted Area attack, as per UP.  It attacks targets up to (rank) adjacent squares, so it can hit all three bad guys.  Also, all my action options I think included activating invis (its a free action, and may have consequences regarding enemy defense, and thus also autofire), and I think he can only make a 5-foot step with a full round action, which the SAW is, not a 15 foot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> BTW, this is probably a bad time to point this out, but his SAW ability is a Shapable Targeted Area attack, as per UP.  It attacks targets up to (rank) adjacent squares, so it can hit all three bad guys.  Also, all my action options I think included activating invis (its a free action, and may have consequences regarding enemy defense, and thus also autofire), and I think he can only make a 5-foot step with a full round action, which the SAW is, not a 15 foot.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]I tried to take shapable in my original build for Entrapper. When Insight got done it had disappeared. I might not hold your breath for that one. Of course, it may have been an entangle specific issue.
And, practically speaking, its a bit aggravating for the DM to constantly have to put the targets down on a gird, count the squares between them and then explain the configuration to the player.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2007)

Just FYI: My entangle is actually "affects corporeal". Since the entrappers abilities work even if he goes intangible (i.e. his entangle is thrown grenades, as soon as it leaves is hand stuff returns to substantiality). I think that they'd have to be bought separately.

Since he missed it doesn't matter of course.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]  Ill wirte more later, but Distracting is in the main book. Surge loses his dodge bonus when using it.  The conscious extra I believe is in the main book, too, if not UP.  It is specific to mind control.  It allows me/them to access their mind/memory.  He has mind control primarily as an interrogation tool.  More like Wonder Woman's lasso than Professor X.  He was thinking of using it this round only if they were immune to all his other abilities.  I'd gladly up its action to two rounds or something to make it useless in combat, though.
> 
> Regarding concentration, his backstory is heavy with the perseverance/dedication angle and he controls his powers through his mind, so he has a bunch of points invested in being a great concentrator (maxed concentration, second chance, wisdom), AND his powers often similarly require it, although really is is only some configurations of the same array.  Removing Second Chance can  help here I suppose though.
> 
> ...




Per the book, you can't use shapeable and full power for an area attack, so you have to pick one or the other.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to be at Origins starting Wednesday, July 4, and won't be posting again until 7-11.


----------



## Graf (Jul 4, 2007)

Have fun at origins!

Thread shifted since this is OOC


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Are you actually going to take an action or is that it?



Sorry. My other character is in a Call of Cthulhu game. I think it rubbed off.


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm back from Origins.  Still need an action from Power Surge and we can continue.  I'd like to get the next round posted by Tuesday evening.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 9, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm back from Origins.  Still need an action from Power Surge and we can continue.  I'd like to get the next round posted by Tuesday evening.




How was Origins? I went a couple years ago and had a blast.

any M&M stuff going on?


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How was Origins? I went a couple years ago and had a blast.
> 
> any M&M stuff going on?




Yes, there was quite a bit of M&M at Origins this year.  In addition to the two games I ran, there were at least two more that I know of.  Steve Kenson was there at Origins, but I don't think he ran any demos this year (correct me if I'm wrong).

I played quite a bit of Living Spycraft this year, and I'm starting to really like that system and "living" campaign.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Per the book, you can't use shapeable and full power for an area attack, so you have to pick one or the other.




If thats how you are going to do it, I'll ditch full power and one rank, and add incurable with the extra point.

However, I would argue that what the book says is that you cannot reduce the area because you cannot reduce ranks, and I recall that you cannot have the selective extra, although I haven't been able to find it in the book.  Shapable Targeted Area is different from selective in that with selective, you can choose to not affect some in the area, thus pulling your punches on them, whereas STA involves making an attack roll and having the areas be rank number of adjacent squares.  It would seem that Full Power with STA would require you to fire into rank number of spaces, which sometimes is a problem, if there are not that many spaces you can attack without hitting your friends.  In some cases, the extra bullets just spray the scenery, while in others, such a small room, unlike with selective,you have to attack your friends.  This seems to be a more common and dangerous issue than most instances of full power.


----------



## Graf (Jul 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It would seem that Full Power with STA would require you to fire into rank number of spaces, which sometimes is a problem, if there are not that many spaces you can attack without hitting your friends.  In some cases, the extra bullets just spray the scenery, while in others, such a small room, unlike with selective,you have to attack your friends.  This seems to be a more common and dangerous issue than most instances of full power.



It's and interesting argument. It doesn't make much sense from a story telling perspective. You can either pick your targets or you can't.  
"I can only pick targets in some sort of complex way that could theoretically limit my options in certain specific instances...." is a bit bogus. I know this sort of thinking is common on AtomicThinkTank but I'm not really sure it has a place in a normal game.


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> If thats how you are going to do it, I'll ditch full power and one rank, and add incurable with the extra point.
> 
> However, I would argue that what the book says is that you cannot reduce the area because you cannot reduce ranks, and I recall that you cannot have the selective extra, although I haven't been able to find it in the book.  Shapable Targeted Area is different from selective in that with selective, you can choose to not affect some in the area, thus pulling your punches on them, whereas STA involves making an attack roll and having the areas be rank number of adjacent squares.  It would seem that Full Power with STA would require you to fire into rank number of spaces, which sometimes is a problem, if there are not that many spaces you can attack without hitting your friends.  In some cases, the extra bullets just spray the scenery, while in others, such a small room, unlike with selective,you have to attack your friends.  This seems to be a more common and dangerous issue than most instances of full power.




Full Power Only is an extremely bogus flaw in my experience.  How often do you NOT use a power at full capability, certainly attack and defense powers?  I've never seen anyone do it, and I've been running M&M for 4 years.  Honestly, if you were going to ditch anything, I'd prefer you ditch full power.


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Folks,

This game has been going on for a while now, and for a variety of reasons, I am growing dissatisfied with it.  As you all know, I had some doubts that it was a terribly good idea to continue once half the group left.  Although I had some good ideas for what to do with the game, I think it's best to move on.

M&M, because it's a point buy game, is kinda difficult to run online with people you don't know.  Some people will have different ideas of what is good for the game, and what isn't.  I feel like, as the GM, you can only do so much before you realize that you're just at an impasse.  So, instead of causing any further trouble, I'll just conclude the plot where we have it and we can go on about our business.

This was an experimental game, and I think it served its purpose.  I think I might like to GM another game at some point depending on the circumstances.  Another issue I have is that I tend to get free time in spurts, and I think the players might have interpreted that as a lack of interest on my part, which I can assure you all was not the case.

Anyway, I hope you got whatever enjoyment you could out of the game, and I apologize for the abruptness of the ending, but I think that's best.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

For my part I apologize for my part in the non-responsiveness part that contributed to the non-enjoyment. 

Know that I did enjoy your plot though. And I too learned a bit.


----------



## Graf (Jul 18, 2007)

Insight.

I think you made the right call. This game was very difficult primarily I think, because of the different expectations of everyone.

I think you did a bang up job and I appreciate the frankness and politeness with which you ended the game.

It was my first opportunity to play MnM and I appreciate the effort you went through to help me and everyone else learn more about the system and try things out. 

Although my own contributions were uneven I had a great deal of fun playing the game and it was often a source of great fun for me. So I appreciate that too!



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Good luck to you all.



And you as well!


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not ruling out running another game, by the way.  I kinda need to rethink what sort of a game I want to run first.  Maybe M&M, maybe not.


----------

